# Τα των συντάξεων



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2011)

SBE said:


> Προσωπικά αυτό που θεωρώ άδικο είναι το ότι πετσοκόβονται οι συντάξεις αυτών που πλήρωσαν μια ζωή τα μαλλιοκέφαλά τους σε κρατήσεις και στην ουσία εξομοιώνονται με αυτούς που πλήρωσαν λιγότερα.


Είναι χρήσιμο που το αναφέρεις αυτό, επειδή είναι σκόπιμο να αρχίσει να καταλαβαίνει ο κόσμος ότι τα δημόσια συνταξιοδοτικά συστήματα *δεν είναι* ανταποδοτικά. Κανείς, άντε σχεδόν κανείς, δεν παίρνει «τα λεφτά του» αλλά πολύ περισσότερα, χάρη στη δουλειά και την πρόοδο των νεότερων γενεών. Αυτή τη στιγμή καταρρέει αυτή η κοινωνική συμφωνία, επομένως οι συντάξεις θα τείνουν είτε προς το ελάχιστο κοινωνικό αποδεκτό, είτε (στην καλύτερη περίπτωση) σε ένα άθροισμα του ελάχιστου και ενός μερίσματος από τις κρατήσεις κατά τη διάρκεια του εργασιακού βίου.

Ας αναλογιστούμε απλώς πόσοι ηλικιωμένοι στην Ελλάδα παίρνουν (και σωστά, δουλειά του κράτους είναι) την ελάχιστη σύνταξη με το ΕΚΑΣ μαζί με τα ιατροφαρμακευτικά και επί πόσα χρόνια και ας συγκρίνουμε αυτό, το ελάχιστο, το ευτελές ποσό με όσες ασφαλιστικές κρατήσεις έχουν καταβάλει έναντι αυτών των ελάχιστων, έστω, δικαιωμάτων.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 16, 2011)

Σχετικό με του δόκτορα: Οι μύθοι του ασφαλιστικού


----------



## SBE (Oct 16, 2011)

Δεν αναφέρθηκα στην ανταποδοτικότητα, αλλά στο τι παίρνεις γι' αυτό που έχεις πληρώσει. Αυτό επηρεάζει και την απόφαση κάποιου να ασφαλιστεί ή όχι (όταν δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό). Επομένως, όταν κάποιος πληρώνει 50 κάθε μήνα και κάποιος πληρώνει 20 φυσικό είναι ότι αν και οι δυο πάρουν σύνταξη 15 ένας από τους δυο θα αισθάνεται ότι αδίκως πλήρωνε 50 αφού και με 20 θα μπορούσε να έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Ομοίως αν ο ένας πάρει 17 κι ο άλλος 15. Κι έτσι παύει να υπάρχει κίνητρο για να πληρώνει και θα αρχίσει να χάνει το εκάστοτε ταμείο ακόμα πιο πολλά χρήματα. Επομένως, όσο κι αν προτιμάμε δημοκρατία όπου όλοι παίρνουν τα ίδια, η διάκριση είναι απαραίτητη.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δεν αναφέρθηκα στην ανταποδοτικότητα, αλλά στο τι παίρνεις γι' αυτό που έχεις πληρώσει. Αυτό επηρεάζει και την απόφαση κάποιου να ασφαλιστεί ή όχι (όταν δεν είναι υποχρεωτικό). Επομένως, όταν κάποιος πληρώνει 50 κάθε μήνα και κάποιος πληρώνει 20 φυσικό είναι ότι αν και οι δυο πάρουν σύνταξη 15 ένας από τους δυο θα αισθάνεται ότι αδίκως πλήρωνε 50 αφού και με 20 θα μπορούσε να έχει το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Ομοίως αν ο ένας πάρει 17 κι ο άλλος 15. Κι έτσι παύει να υπάρχει κίνητρο για να πληρώνει και θα αρχίσει να χάνει το εκάστοτε ταμείο ακόμα πιο πολλά χρήματα. Επομένως, όσο κι αν προτιμάμε δημοκρατία όπου όλοι παίρνουν τα ίδια, η διάκριση είναι απαραίτητη.


Στον ΟΑΕΕ πάντως, η κλίμακα πάει με τα χρόνια. Όλοι πληρώνουν το ίδιο, και παίρνουν την ίδια σύνταξη. Όσοι πληρώσουν περισσότερο, παίρνουν μεγαλύτερη. Νομίζω ότι και στο ΙΚΑ το ίδιο συμβαίνει. Όσο για τις συντάξεις που πετσοκόβονται, καλό είναι να έχουμε υπόψη μας ότι πολλές φορές πετσοκόβονται υπέρογκες συντάξεις, όπως των στρατιωτικών, που παίρνουν 1500 ευρώ οι χαμηλόβαθμοι, και ότι συχνά δεν ανταποκρίνονται στην παραγωγικότητα του εκάστοτε συνταξιούχου.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Η πλειοψηφία των ασφαλισμένων παίρνουν σύνταξη απο το ΙΚΑ ή συνδεδεμένη με του ΙΚΑ και η μέγιστη του ΙΚΑ, που δεν την έπαιρνε η πλειοψηφία, πριν τις μειώσεις ήταν περίπου 1400 ευρώ (εννοείται φορολογήσιμα). Δεν είναι όλη η Ελλάδα προνομιούχοι εργαζόμενοι με υπέρογκες συντάξεις από τα 45. 
Τωρα, το παρα΄δειγμά μου ίσως χρεια΄ζεται κι αλλη εξηήγηση γιαίτ δνε έγινε κατανοητό. 
Έστω ο Α που παίρνει σύνταξη 1400 ευρώ γιατί πληρωσε 40 χρόνια εισφορές. 
Έστω ο Β που παίρνει σύτναξη 400 ευρώ, γιατί δεν πλήρωσε ποτέ του τίποτα και παίρνει τη σύνταξη των ανασφάλιστων. 

Μετά τις μειώσεις έχουμε:
Ο Α παίρνει 700 ευρώ. 
Ο Β παίρνει 400 ευρώ, γιατί υπαρχει κοινωνική προνοια κλπ κλπ. 

Και παλι, θα μπορούσαμε να πουμε ότι ο Α εξακολουθέι να έχιε πλεονέκτημα. Αλλά έστω ότι δεν σταματάνε οι μειώσεις εκεί οπότε...
Ο Α παίρνει 500 ευρώ. 
Ο Β παίρνει 400 ευρώ. 

Για τον Α αυτή η εξέλιξη έιναι σίγουρα πολύ χειρότερη, γιατί αν αντί να πληρώνει εισφορές για 40 χρόνια χρησιμοποιούσε κάπως αλλιώς τα χρηματα αυτά μπορέι και να έβγαζε περισσότερα λεφτά ή κι αν ακόμα τα έτρωγε, παλι στην ίδια πάνω- κάτω κατάσταση θα ήταν. 

Ο Α δεν έχει βεβαίως επιλογές, πλήρωσε ό,τι πλήρωσε, παίρνει ο,τι παίρνει. Όμως όσοι είναι νεότεροι και βλέπουν την κατάσταση θα αρχίσουν να ανησυχούν και να ψάχνουν να βρουν τρόπο για να μην πληρώσουν τις εισφορές τους, κι αν αυτό έιναι νομικά αδύνατο θα πιέζουν για αλλαγή της σχετικής νομοθεσίας που θα τους επιτρέπει να εξαιρεθούν. Το αποτέλεσμα της εξαίρεσης είναι φυσικά ότι θα μειωθούν ακόμα περισσότερο τα έσοδα για συντάξεις και θα χρειαστεί να βγουν από αλλού. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτό που περιγράφω δεν ειναι απίθανο, είναι αυτό ακριβώς που συμβαίνει όπου συμβαίνουν τέτοιες αλλαγές. 

Ελπ'ιζω τώρα να έγινε κατανοητό το σκεπτικό μου και να μη χρειαστεί να ξαναεξηγήσω τι θέλω να πω.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

Ωστόσο, αυτό που δεν λαμβάνεις υπόψη είναι ότι ο Α πλήρωσε εισφορές για να παίρνουν σύνταξη όσοι ήταν συνταξιούχοι όσο ο Α δούλευε. Η σύνταξη που παίρνει ο Α έχει ελάχιστη σχέση με τις εισφορές που πλήρωσε ο Α, και μεγάλη σχέση με τις εισφορές που πληρώνουν τώρα οι εργαζόμενοι, οι εργοδότες κ.ο.κ., καθώς και με το έλλειμμα που υπάρχει στα ταμεία του κράτους.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2011)

ΟΚ, έχεις δίκιο σ' αυτό, Παλαύρα, αλλά η αίσθηση των τωρινών εργαζομένων είναι σε γενικές γραμμές κοντά σ' αυτό που περιέγραψε η SBE. Οπότε και οι συνέπειες της αίσθησης που έχουν οι τωρινοί ενεργοί ασφαλισμένοι είναι πολύ πιθανό να εξελιχθούν όπως τα λέει η SBE (δηλαδή, τι πολύ πιθανό, μπορώ ν' αρχίσω να σου απαριθμώ ονόματα από προσωπικές περιπτώσεις που γνωρίζω).


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Αν και αυτό που λες Παλάβρα είναι η πραγματικότητα, όταν πληρώνεις εισφορές δεν τις πληρώνεις με το σκεπτικό ότι φροντίζεις τους τωρινους ηλικιωμένους, ούτε για να έχει ρευστότητα ο ασφαλιατικός φορέας, γιατί τότε δεν είναι εισφορές αλλά έμμεσοι φόροι.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

Δηλαδή, εγώ που είμαι ασφαλισμένη, μαζί με πολλούς άλλους, αποφασίζω ότι «δεν πληρώνω, δεν πληρώνω», με αποτέλεσμα να μην παίρνει σύνταξη ούτε ο Α, ούτε ο Β; Έντιτ: το θέμα δεν είναι το σκεπτικό με το οποίο πληρώνεις, όμως.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Αν προσέξεις έιπα ότι θα κοιτάζουν να βρουν τρόπο να μην πληρώσουν κι αν αυτό δεν γίνεται νόμιμα θα πιέζουν για αλλαγή της νομοθεσίας. 
Δεν είναι απιθανο υπο την πίεση της κοινής γνώμης ή την αλλαγή των ηθών και των συνηθειών να αλλάξει ένας νόμος. Οι αλλαγές δε γίνονται μόνο με διαμαρτυρίες.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

Ωστόσο, αν κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις και το άρθρο που παρέθεσα, δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι αν δεν πληρώνεις εισφορές στο ταμείο σου, θα έχεις αρκετά χρήματα να πάρεις σύνταξη. Θέλω να πω, έστω ότι δουλεύεις 35 χρόνια και πληρώνεις στον ΟΑΕΕ μέσο όρο μηναίων εισφορών 400€. Τα χρήματα που δίνεις, λοιπόν, αντιστοιχούν σε 170.000€. Αν αυτά τα βάλεις στην τράπεζα, φτάνουν ίσα ίσα να σε ζήσουν για 20 χρόνια, με 700€ το μήνα - και δεν θα έχεις δωρεάν φάρμακα, νοσηλεία κτλ, αφού δεν θα έχεις δημόσιο ταμείο. Που σημαίνει ότι αν ξεκινήσεις να δουλεύεις στα 22, έχεις λεφτά να ζήσεις από τα 58 ως τα 78, μετά πάπαλα. Αν λάβουμε υπόψη και την αύξηση του προσδόκιμου ζωής, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι προς συμφέρον του εργαζομένου κάτι τέτοιο. Εκτός κι αν είναι μάγος στις επενδύσεις, και τα 170.000€ που θα γλιτώνει από τις εισφορές τα κάνει 1 εκ.

Θέλω να πω, επειδή εμείς τα κάναμε θάλασσα με τα ταμεία, η λύση δεν είναι να αλλάξει η νομοθεσία και να καταργήσουμε τα ταμεία, αλλά να φροντίσουμε ώστε να έχουμε ταμεία που να λειτουργούν σωστά.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Και βεβαίως η αλλαγή αυτή πιθανόν να ωφελήσει ιδιωτικές ασφαλιστικές εταιρείες και τράπεζες, οπότε στο "πλευρό του εργαζομενου" θα έιναι κι αυτές. 

Σημ. εντούτοθις, όπως λεει κι εδώ, οι εργαζόμενοι δεν τρώνε κουτόχορτο, και δεν εμπιστεύονται ούτε τις ιδιωτικές συντάξεις, καθώς η απόδοσή τους μειώνεται, μειώνονται και οι ασφαλισμένοι. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι αποκλειστικά ελληνικό και δεν έχει να κάνει με την οικονομική κρίση μόνο.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Που σημαίνει ότι αν ξεκινήσεις να δουλεύεις στα 22, έχεις λεφτά να ζήσεις από τα 58 ως τα 78, μετά πάπαλα. Αν λάβουμε υπόψη και την αύξηση του προσδόκιμου ζωής, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι προς συμφέρον του εργαζομένου κάτι τέτοιο.


Ναι, αλλά εσύ δεν λαμβάνεις υπόψη σου την τάση που θέλει ο εργασιακός βίος να επιμηκύνεται. Κανείς που μπαίνει στην αγορά εργασίας σήμερα στα 22 του δεν τρέφει αυταπάτες πως θα βγει στη σύνταξη στην 35ετία. Μαλλαλόγια, οι σημερινοί εργαζόμενοι ξέρουν ότι: (1) θα δουλεύουν όλο και περισσότερο καθώς περνούν τα χρόνια, (2) θα αναγκαστούν να συνεχίσουν —αναγκαστικά!— να εργάζονται εάν όταν θεμελιώσουν συνταξιοδοτικό δικαίωμα η τότε σύνταξη δεν θα τους φτάνει για να ζήσουν, (3) τίποτε δεν είναι εγγυημένο για δεκαετίες μετά —εδώ δεν είναι ούτε για του χρόνου!— και κανείς απολύτως δεν μπορεί να τους διασφαλίσει το πώς θα έχουν τα πράγματα όταν θα είναι να βγουν στη σύνταξη. Επομένως η εστίασή τους μετατοπίζεται από το "να έχουν εξασφαλισμένα στερνά" στο "δος ημίν σήμερον" και στον άμεσο βιοπορισμό για λόγους επιβίωσης. Σ' ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον όποιος μπορεί να αποφύγει τις κρατήσεις και παίρνει κάτι παραπάνω στο χέρι, νομίζεις ότι το σκέφτεται πολύ αν θα το κάνει ή όχι;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

Δεν θα το σκεφτεί. Ωστόσο, δεν νομίζω ότι ακόμα και όταν κυκλοφορούσε περισσότερο χρήμα στην αγορά το σκεφτόταν. Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι μόνο η οικονομική συγκυρία το πρόβλημα.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2011)

Σίγουρα και παλιά υπήρχαν άνθρωποι που δεν θα το σκέφτονταν, αλλά τουλάχιστον μέχρι πρότινος υπήρχε ένα ισχυρό αντεπιχείρημα: Η εξασφάλιση που παρείχε η σύνταξη. Τώρα όμως, έτσι όπως έχουν γίνει πια τα πράγματα, πολύ περισσότεροι άνθρωποι (σε σχεδόν γενικευμένο βαθμό) βλέπουν αυτό το αντεπιχείρημα να ξεφτίζει έντονα λόγω των τελευταίων εξελίξεων.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, αν κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις και το άρθρο που παρέθεσα, δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι αν δεν πληρώνεις εισφορές στο ταμείο σου, θα έχεις αρκετά χρήματα να πάρεις σύνταξη.



Το κοιτάζουμε διαφορετικά. Εσύ κοιτάζεις να διορθώσεις το υπάρχον σύστημα, που σαν άποψη ίσως να είναι πιο κοντά στην πραγματικότητα, εγώ θεωρώ ότι μπορέι και να μην υπάρχει στο μέλλον αυτό το συστημα. 
Ίσως να μπερδέυει το ότι δεν αναφέρθηκα σε χρονικό ορίζοντα, αλλά σίγουρα δεν είναι σενάριο του παρόντος και ίσως και όχι της επόμενης πενταετίας. Από την άλλη, επειδή ζούμε στην Ελλάδα περίοδο μεγάλων αλλαγών μπορέι να συμβεί και σε πέντε χρόνια. Μπορέι ενώ θα βγάινουμε απο την οικονομική κρίση (που θα έρθει κι αυτή η ώρα), κάποιο κόμμα να υποσχεθεί και να δώσει απελευθέρωση της αγοράς των συντάξεων στους δυσαρεστημένους πολίτες. Π.χ. ένα σύστημα που θα υποχρεώνει τον εργαζόμενο να πληρώνει ένα ποσό ανεξάρτητο απο το μισθό του, για μια ελάχιστη κρατική σύνταξη, ίδια για όλους, κι όποιος θέλει παραπάνω σύνταξη να έχει διάφορες επιλογές, είτε κρατικές έιτε ιδιωτικές. 

Εννοείται ότι αυτό το σύστημα, όπως όλα αυτά, δεν θα ισχύσει αναδρομικά και πιθανόν ακόμα κι αν εφαρμοστεί να μη μας πιάσει εμάς. Οπότε κοιτάζουμε για το 2030 και μετά.

Σημ. από άποψη προγραμματισμού της εθνικής οικονομίας αυτό το σύστημα έχει πολλά λογιστικά πλεονεκτήματα, απλοποιεί τη δουλειά του κράτους και τα διοικητικά έξοδα κλπ και συνεπως άνετα μπαινει στο πρόγραμμα για μια "καλύτερη Ελλάδα" με "ευέλικτο δημόσιο τομεά". 

Disclaimer: Ίσως δεν είναι προφανές (κι αυτό ειναι το ζητούμενο), αλλά υπάρχει μεθοδολογία στα σενάριά μου :glare: και όπως είπα, έχουν συμβεί παρόμοια άλλού και έχουμε στοιχεία που δείχνουν τι έγινε και πώς λειτουργέι ο μέσος πολίτης.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, δεν νομίζω ότι ακόμα και όταν κυκλοφορούσε περισσότερο χρήμα στην αγορά το σκεφτόταν. Θέλω να πω, δεν είναι μόνο η οικονομική συγκυρία το πρόβλημα.



Οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες ίσως, αλλά οι μισθωτοί που δεν μπορούσαν να αποφύγουν τις εισφορές αναγκαστικά πλήρωναν, με την ελπίδα της μελλοντικής εξασφάλισης. Αυτοί ήταν η ραχοκοκκαλιά του συστήματος. Αν αυτοι αρχίσουν να φέρνουν αντιρρήσεις, βλ. άνω.


----------



## Zazula (Oct 17, 2011)

FWIW: Οι μισθωτοί δεν ήταν δεδομένο ότι «δεν μπορούσαν να αποφύγουν τις εισφορές» — για την ακρίβεια, επί πολλές δεκαετίες υπήρχαν εργοδότες όπου επέλεγες αν ήθελες να είσαι στο ΙΚΑ ή όχι (για να μην αναφέρω εκείνους που μόνον ανασφάλιστο δέχονταν να σ' απασχολήσουν). Επίσης, υπήρχαν φαινόμενα όπου υπάλληλοι έκαναν κύκλο ανάμεσα στην κατάσταση "δηλωμένος εργαζόμενος (δηλ. με εισφορές)" και στην κατάσταση "δηλωμένος ως απολυθείς (δηλ. χωρίς εισφορές)". Τελοσπάντων, κι αν έχουμε δει πολλά και διάφορα σ' αυτήνα τη χώρα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2011)

Στην πραγματικότητα, κι εδώ έχει δίκιο η SBE, αυτή η συζήτηση έχει ήδη αρχίσει. Μου αρέσει που οι πάντες (οι πάντες; -- όχι φυσικά) ερμηνεύουν τις πρόσφατες τροϊκανές οδηγίες «να ξανακοιτάξουμε το εργασιακό κόστος υπέρ των χαμηλοπροσοντούχων» ως μονομερή πίεση για να μειωθεί ο βασικός μισθός (που, στην πράξη, έχει σχεδόν ήδη καταργηθεί) και όχι ως αυτό που είναι: το πρελούδιο για την κατάργηση των υποχρεωτικών εργοδοτικών ασφαλιστικών εισφορών. Όπως αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω, ένα πολύ πιο ξεκάθαρο σχήμα θα είχε/θα έχει την εξής μορφή:

Ελάχιστη κρατικά εγγυημένη σύνταξη (κάτι σαν τον παλιό ΟΓΑ) για όσους δεν έχουν κάτι καλύτερο.
Ασφαλιστικά σχήματα με ισχυρότερη και αναλογικότερη αντασφαλιστικότητα, πιθανώς δημόσια ή ιδιωτικά ή συνδυασμένα.
Όλα, συμπιεσμένα από σκληρά πάνω όρια.

Το αντίστοιχο, για την περίθαλψη. Ελάχιστη εγγυημένη περίθαλψη με βάση προτιμολογημένες συνήθεις θεραπείες. Επιπλέον με συμμετοχή στο κόστος. Επίσης πιθανότατα σε συνδυασμό και ανταγωνισμό δημόσιων και ιδιωτικών φορέων. 

Συντάξεις και περίθαλψη θα διαχωριστούν.

Για να καταλάβουμε τι εννοώ ελάχιστο εγγυημένο, ας δούμε το παράδειγμα με τον φόρο εισοδήματος και το αφορολόγητο. Υπάρχει πλέον το «ελάχιστα εγγυημένο» στα 5.000€, το «υπό όρους ευνοϊκότερο εγγυημένο» στις 9.000€ και από εκεί και πέρα, πάπαλα. Το σύστημα θα εξελιχτεί με την υποχρέωση κάθε οικογένειας ουσιαστικά να κρατάει τα βιβλία της και να είναι υποχρεωμένη να δικαιολογεί το «πόθεν έσχες και πώς διακίνησες» για ένα (σημαντικό) ποσοστό του εισοδήματός της.

Από εκεί και πέρα, η πολιτική θα ασκείται πάνω σε αυτές τις παραμέτρους. Αντίστοιχα και στα ασφαλιστικά, ανάλογα και στην περίθαλψη και σε όποια άλλη κοινωνική παροχή (π.χ. στην παιδεία). Το (χαμηλό) πάγιο για τους μη έχοντες, τα πρόσθετα που θα κουμπώνουν αναλογικά και σύμφωνα με την ασκούμενη πολιτική. Η φιλολαϊκότερη θα ανεβάζει την πάγια χαμηλή σύνταξη ή τα όρια του αφορολόγητου ή τις δωρεάν ημέρες νοσηλείας και θα αλλάζει την κλίμακα των συντελεστών μεταφέροντας επιβάρυνση προς τα πλουσιότερα στρώματα, η συντηρητικότερη θα ακολουθεί αντίθετη κίνηση. Πάντα μέσα στα πλαίσια του προϋπολογισμού και του «χρυσού κανόνα» των πρωτογενών πλεονασμάτων.

Τα συστήματα θα είναι πιο διαφανή, πιο ομοιόμορφα και πιο αντίστοιχα με τους πραγματικούς μας πόρους. Δυστυχώς, αν δεν φροντίσουμε να έχουμε πόρους, δεν θα μπορούμε να προσθέτουμε πολλά πάνω στα πάγια. Αν δεν σταματήσουμε την κατρακύλα των χρεών, θα δούμε το επίπεδο των (χαμηλών, ξαναλέω) παγίων να μειώνεται κι άλλο.

Είναι απλά μαθηματικά. Όσο και αν συσκοτίζονται από τις αθλιότητες της πολιτικής, τις πριν, τις τωρινές (και τις μελλοντικές, δεν έχω καμία αμφιβολία).


----------



## Elsa (Oct 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες ίσως, αλλά οι μισθωτοί που δεν μπορούσαν να αποφύγουν τις εισφορές αναγκαστικά πλήρωναν, με την ελπίδα της μελλοντικής εξασφάλισης. Αυτοί ήταν η ραχοκοκκαλιά του συστήματος. Αν αυτοι αρχίσουν να φέρνουν αντιρρήσεις, βλ. άνω.



Όχι όλοι οι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες. Αν ένας μηχανικός δεν πληρώνει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει. Νομίζω επίσης οτι σε κανέναν ε.ε. δεν τρυπάει "βιβλία και στοιχεία" η εφορία αν δεν προσκομίσει βεβαίωση του ασφαλιστικού του φορέα.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

Στους ασφαλισμένους του πρώην ΤΕΒΕ (νυν υπό ΟΑΕΕ) δεν τρυπάει.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 17, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Ωστόσο, αν κάνεις τον κόπο να διαβάσεις και το άρθρο που παρέθεσα, δεν είναι σίγουρο ότι αν δεν πληρώνεις εισφορές στο ταμείο σου, θα έχεις αρκετά χρήματα να πάρεις σύνταξη. Θέλω να πω, έστω ότι δουλεύεις 35 χρόνια και πληρώνεις στον ΟΑΕΕ μέσο όρο μηναίων εισφορών 400€. Τα χρήματα που δίνεις, λοιπόν, αντιστοιχούν σε 170.000€. Αν αυτά τα βάλεις στην τράπεζα, φτάνουν ίσα ίσα να σε ζήσουν για 20 χρόνια, με 700€ το μήνα - και δεν θα έχεις δωρεάν φάρμακα, νοσηλεία κτλ, αφού δεν θα έχεις δημόσιο ταμείο. Που σημαίνει ότι αν ξεκινήσεις να δουλεύεις στα 22, έχεις λεφτά να ζήσεις από τα 58 ως τα 78, μετά πάπαλα. Αν λάβουμε υπόψη και την αύξηση του προσδόκιμου ζωής, δεν νομίζω ότι είναι προς συμφέρον του εργαζομένου κάτι τέτοιο. Εκτός κι αν είναι μάγος στις επενδύσεις, και τα 170.000€ που θα γλιτώνει από τις εισφορές τα κάνει 1 εκ.


 
Για να μη μείνει ασχολίαστο: ξέχασες τους τόκους. Αν βάζεις 300 (ας πούμε, γιατί 400 είναι πολλά) ευρώ το μήνα στην τράπεζα, με επιτόκιο π.χ. 5%, μετά από 35 χρόνια θα έχεις άλλες 110.000 ευρώ μόνο από τους τόκους (δεν υπολογίζω τον ανατοκισμό, δεν ξέρω τον τύπο). Σε ένα ιδιωτικό αποταμιευτικό πρόγραμμα μπορεί να έχεις και μεγαλύτερη απόδοση.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2011)

Let's not forget, money in the bank isn't what it used to be.

Rather than bottom fish in Love Canal (line stolen from a chat room) I think I'll buy some Sealy (ZZ) since it is already on the sea floor (just kidding - this is not investment advice).
Why? Mattress sales are sure to increase as investors park whatever money they have left at home where they can keep a closer eye on it. _At least little Johnny won't use it as collateral for a CDO on his X-box._​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2011)

dharvatis said:


> Για να μη μείνει ασχολίαστο: ξέχασες τους τόκους. Αν βάζεις 300 (ας πούμε, γιατί 400 είναι πολλά) ευρώ το μήνα στην τράπεζα, με επιτόκιο π.χ. 5%, μετά από 35 χρόνια θα έχεις άλλες 110.000 ευρώ μόνο από τους τόκους (δεν υπολογίζω τον ανατοκισμό, δεν ξέρω τον τύπο). Σε ένα ιδιωτικό αποταμιευτικό πρόγραμμα μπορεί να έχεις και μεγαλύτερη απόδοση.


Κι εσύ ξεχνάς τον πληθωρισμό. :)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι εσύ ξεχνάς τον πληθωρισμό. :)


Με πρόλαβε ο δόκτορας


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Ναι, κάποιες κατηγορίες ασφαλισμένων δεν μπορούν να αποφύγουν την ασφάλιση με κανένα τρόπο. Άλλες κατηγορίες εργαζομένων μπορούσαν και μπορούν. Και φυσικά το μάυρο χρήμα ούτε φορολογείται, ούτε εισπράττουν τα ταμεία απο αυτό. 
Ο Δόχτορας ανοίγει μεγάλη συζήτηση. Θα επανέρθω, αλλά να πω μόνο, για να γελάσουμε και λίγο, ότι πριν απο λίγο ενώ καθάριζα το μπάνιο, εμπνευσμένη ίσως και από τον αντίλαλο των πλακακιών μέχρι το ταβάνι σκεφτόμουν μελλοντική προεκλογική πολιτική ομιλία που θα σερβίρει με ωραίο τρόπο τις αλλαγές:

_Λαέ της Ελλάδας, ήρθε η ώρα να δοθεί τέρμα στις ανισότητες των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων.Ήρθε η ώρα να πάρει ο κάθε εργαζόμενος τον έλεγχο της σύνταξής του. Ήρθε η ώρα που κάθε Έλληνας θα έχει εγγυημένη κρατική σύνταξη. 

Για πάνω απο 30/40/50 χρόνια, σαν τον άφρονα πλούσιο κατασπαταλήσαμε τον ιδρώτα του εργαζόμενου. Αφήσαμε τον απλό εργαζόμενο πολίτη να αγωνιά για τη σύνταξή του. Οι ηλικιωμένοι γονείς μας, που μια ζωή πλήρωναν τις εισφορές τους, βλέπουν τα γηρατειά με αβεβαιότητα. Ο φορολογούμενος καλείται να στηρίξει με το υστέρημά του τους 45χρονους μεγαλοσυνταξιούχους, τους προνομιούχους με τις χρυσές συντάξεις. Ο κόμπος έχει φτάσει στο χτένι. 

Ας φωνάξουμε όλοι μαζί: Τέρμα στα προνόμια των μεγαλοσυνταξιούχων. Τέρμα στην ανέχεια των μικροσυνταξιούχων και των ανασφάλιστων. Ισότητα έμπρακτη, με καταργηση των εισφορών. Στο εξής όλοι θα πληρώνουν τις ίδιες συνταξιοδοτικές εισφορές. Ισότητα έμπρακτη, με ενιαία κρατική σύνταξη 500 ευρώ για όλους τους Έλληνες, για όλες τις Ελληνίδες. 

Ελευθερία! Ελεύθερία στην επιλογή της ασφάλισης. Ήρθε η ώρα να αντιμετωπίσουμε τον πολίτη σαν ώριμο άτομο. Ήρθε η ώρα για κατάργηση των ασφαλιστικών ταμείων, για λιγότερο κράτος, για μεγαλύτερη ευελιξία, για περισσότερες επιλογές. 

Ελληνίδες, Έλληνες, το μέλλον είναι ευθύνη του καθενός. Ας πάρει ο καθένας μας τη μοίρα του στα χέρια του. Για μια νέα Ελλάδα, μια νέα κοινωνία, ένα καλύτερο αύριο. 
:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:_


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια ότι σε μια σταθερή οικονομία χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα, ο πληθωρισμός μπορέι να είναι σταθερά χαμηλός. Όπως συνέβη σε πολλές ευρωπαϊκές χώρες αλλά και σε χώρες σαν τον Καναδά κλπ για δεκαετίες. 
Επισης στο συνδεσμο που έδωσα μερικά μηνύματα πιο πανω φάινεται ότι μόλις τα ιδιωτικά συστήματα αρχίζουν να γίνονται λιγότερο αποδοτικά και να έχουν μεγάλο ρίσκο μειώνεται αντίστοιχα και η επιθυμία του εργαζόμενου να επενδύσει σε αυτά. 
Ίσως να οδηγούμαστε σε μια περιοδο που θα επικρατήσει πιο πολύ η νοοτροπία του σημερα. Carpe diem και άγιος ο Θεός. Με ό,τι επιπτώσεις μπορεί να έχει αυτό στην κοινωνία και τη συνοχή της. Γιατί ναι μεν ο Καζαντζάκης είναι ελεύθερος γιατί δεν ελπίζει σε τίποτα, αλλά δεν ξέρω πως αντιλαμβάνεται την ελευθερία και πόσο ελεύθερος είναι ο μέσος πολίτης που δεν ελπίζει σε τίποτα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> [...]Ελληνίδες, Έλληνες, το μέλλον είναι ευθύνη του καθενός. Ας πάρει ο καθένας μας τη μοίρα του στα χέρια του. Για μια νέα Ελλάδα, μια νέα κοινωνία, ένα καλύτερο αύριο.
> :clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:



If that's not bathroom politics, it's bathroom singing (An Ode to Lost Pensions and Pensioners in Deep Merde). ;) 

*Bathroom Politics: Introducing Students to Sociological Thinking from the Bottom Up


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Μην ξεχνάμε βέβαια ότι σε μια σταθερή οικονομία χωρίς σκαμπανεβάσματα, ο πληθωρισμός μπορέι να είναι σταθερά χαμηλός.


Σε μια κοινωνία με χαμηλό πληθωρισμό δεν υπάρχουν επιτόκια 5%.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ίσως να οδηγούμαστε σε μια περιοδο που θα επικρατήσει πιο πολύ η νοοτροπία του σημερα. Carpe diem και άγιος ο Θεός.


Δεν νομίζω ότι οδηγούμαστε, διότι αυτή είναι η νοοτροπία που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα εδώ και δεκαετίες. Έχει ο Θεός, αύριο βλέπουμε, κανείς δε χάνεται κτλ κτλ.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Δεν νομίζω ότι οδηγούμαστε, διότι αυτή είναι η νοοτροπία που επικρατεί στην Ελλάδα εδώ και δεκαετίες. Έχει ο Θεός, αύριο βλέπουμε, κανείς δε χάνεται κτλ κτλ.



Είνα ζήτημα άποψης. Το κανείς δε χάνεται και το έχει ο Θεός δέιχνουν κατά τη γνώμη μου πιστη στο μέλλον. 

Δαεμάνε, στο μπάνιο έχουν προκύψει φοβερές εφευρέσεις. Και στο κάτω κατω ο λόγος μου έχει και τοπικά κλισέ, και βιβλικές αναφορές και είναι οργανωμένος σε τριάδες ιδεών. Όλα όσα λένε οι γλωσσολόγοι κι οι μαρκετίστες ότι αρέσουν στο κοινό. Εγώ πάντως δεν αμφιβάλλω ότι στο τέλος θα παρουσιάσουν τις περικοπές σαν κοινωνική κατάκτηση. 

Δόχτορα, σε μια τέτοια κοινωνία δεν ανησυχέις ότι αν δεν εκατονταπαλσιαστούν τα λεφτά σου θα έχεις προβλημα- και το ίδιο να μείνουν πάλι κερδισμένος είσαι. Και φυσικά υπαρχει κα το χρηματιστήριο, ο τζόγος κλπ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2011)

Μα όχι, δεν αντιλέγω, ο χρόνος στο μπάνιο είναι από τις λίγες στιγμές που είμαστε σε αδιατάρακτη επαφή με τον εαυτό μας (και με τον εσωτερικό μας κόσμο, βεβαίως), άσε που οι περισσότεροι τουλάχιστον τότε είμαστε οφλάιν, έστω και για λίγο. Μ' άρεσε όμως το bathroom politics (και το from the bottom up) και όπως ξέρεις σε λογοπαίγνια δεν αντιστέκομαι εύκολα (θα το κοιτάξω). Ένας είναι ο στόχος: να μας κόψουνε τον κώλο. Όσο για τους μαρκετίστες, they're full of crap anyway (ε, ναι, δεν άρχισα ακόμα τη λογοπαιγνιοθεραπεία).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Δόχτορα, σε μια τέτοια κοινωνία δεν ανησυχέις ότι αν δεν εκατονταπαλσιαστούν τα λεφτά σου θα έχεις προβλημα- και το ίδιο να μείνουν πάλι κερδισμένος είσαι. Και φυσικά υπαρχει κα το χρηματιστήριο, ο τζόγος κλπ.


Μα δεν διαφωνώ. Απλώς υπογράμμισα ότι επιτόκια και πληθωρισμός πάνε σετάκι.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 17, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Κι εσύ ξεχνάς τον πληθωρισμό. :)


 
Ναι, μεταξύ άλλων - είναι πολύ χονδρικός ο υπολογισμός. Γι' αυτό όμως λέμε ότι θα πληρώνεις σταθερό ποσό επί 35 χρόνια: δεν υπολογίζουμε τις αυξήσεις των εισφορών θεωρώντας (πολύ χονδρικά ξαναλέω) ότι αντιστοιχούν στον πληθωρισμό (μιλάμε δηλαδή με σταθερά σημερινά λεφτά). Όσο για το ότι δεν υπάρχει επιτόκιο 5% που λες παρακάτω, είναι σωστό αλλά θα όλο και κάποια τράπεζα προσφέρει υψηλά επιτόκια για προθεσμιακές καταθέσεις. Τέλος, μια λεπτομέρεια ακόμα που ξέχασα: έστω ότι μαζεύεις 300 ευρώ το μήνα για 35 χρόνια. Μετά τα 35 χρόνια θα συνεχίσεις να παίρνεις τόκους από το κεφάλαιό σου, ακόμα κι αν το τρως σιγά σιγά, άρα αυξάνεται ο χρόνος επί τον οποίο θα έχεις "σύνταξη" (αν μείνει ζωντανό το νήμα για λίγο ακόμα, θα κάτσω να κάνω τις πράξεις γιατί με τρώει η περιέργεια)


----------



## Palavra (Oct 17, 2011)

Υπολόγισα 400€/μήνα ακριβώς για να συνυπολογίσω τη βαθμιαία αύξηση των εισφορών. Από την άλλη, τα υψηλότερα επιτόκια σε αυτή τη φάση άντε να είναι 5% σε καμία Proton Bank, δηλαδή καμιά τράπεζα αμφιβόλου βιωσιμότητας που θέλει να τραβήξει καταθέτες.
Επίσης, στον υπερπρόχειρο υπολογισμό μου δεν έλαβα υπόψη αύξηση κόστους ζωής, όπως και φάρμακα, γιατρούς κ.ο.κ., που τώρα καλύπτονται από τα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. Ούτε έλαβα υπόψη το ότι οι τόκοι της τράπεζας φορολογούνται. 
Νομίζω ότι δεν βγαίνει να τα μαζεύεις μόνος σου. Εκτός κι αν καταφέρεις να μαζεύεις 1.000€/το μήνα για καμιά 45ριά χρόνια.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Συνήθως όσοι "μαζεύουν μόνοι τους" δεν αφήνουν σε μετρητά τα χρήματα που μαζέυουν αλλά τα επενδύουν έιτε σε ακίνητα είτε σε χρηματιστήριο είτε αγοράζουν με το ποσό που μάζεψαν μια σύνταξη από κάπου (δεν υπάρχουν μόνο αυτές που τις πληρώνεις λίγο λίγο, υπάρχουν κι αυτές που τις αγοράζεις δίνοντας όλο το ποσό). Φυσικά έχει ρίσκο, όπως όλα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2011)

(Με την αίρεση ότι τα υπολόγισα επαρκώς σωστά....)

Ας κάνουμε μερικές πιο αναλυτικές, αλλά και πάλι απλουστευτικές υποθέσεις: Ότι μετά από αποταμίευση 35 χρόνων, όπου αποταμιεύουμε ετησίως 3600 ευρώ (που θα αυξάνονται ετησίως κατά τον σταθερό πληθωρισμό 2,5%) και με ετήσιο ανατοκισμό του κεφαλαίου και του καθαρού ετήσιου τόκου 3%, θα θέλουμε να έχουμε σύνταξη με σημερινή αξία 1000 ευρώ τον μήνα. Πόσα χρόνια θα αντέξουμε;

Με μια πολύ χοντρική ματιά, αφού το 1000 είναι τριπλάσια και κάτι από το 300, θα είναι κάτι κοντά στο ένα τρίτο του 35. Είναι σωστό αυτό όμως;

Ας δούμε μερικά εντυπωσιακά νούμερα. Μετά από 35 χρόνια με τις απλοϊκές συνθήκες που περιέγραψα, το κεφάλαιό μας θα είναι 377.642 ευρώ. Τα 1000 σημερινά ευρώ, όμως, θα αντιστοιχούν σε 2373 μελλοντικά (και κάθε χρόνο, θα αντιστοιχούν σε ακόμη περισσότερα). Αφαιρώντας λοιπόν από το κεφάλαιο το εκάστοτε αντίστοιχο των σημερινών 1000 ευρώ και τοκίζοντας το υπόλοιπο συν τόκους, τα χρήματά μας θα αρκέσουν για άλλα 16-17 χρόνια (δηλαδή λίγο περισσότερο από το ένα τρίτο των χρόνων που πληρώναμε). Τότε, μετά από 50 χρόνια, τα 1000 σημερινά ευρώ θα αξίζουν όσο 3610 τοτινά...

Με σταθερή δουλειά, σταθερό περιβάλλον, υγιείς τράπεζες κλπ κλπ κλπ... Και αν αρχίσεις από τα 25, θα τελειώσεις στα 75. Αν βέβαια δουλέψεις 40 χρόνια θα αντέξεις μέχρι τα 85... αλλά προς τα εκεί δεν οδηγείται και το δημόσιο ασφαλιστικό; Μαζί με ιατροφαρμακευτική;


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Επομένως η εστίασή τους μετατοπίζεται από το "να έχουν εξασφαλισμένα στερνά" στο "δος ημίν σήμερον" και στον άμεσο βιοπορισμό για λόγους επιβίωσης. Σ' ένα τέτοιο περιβάλλον όποιος μπορεί να αποφύγει τις κρατήσεις και παίρνει κάτι παραπάνω στο χέρι, νομίζεις ότι το σκέφτεται πολύ αν θα το κάνει ή όχι;


 
Το ίδιο σκεφτόταν και οι προηγούμενες γενιές, γι' αυτό έχουμε ένα σωρό συντάξεις γήρατος.

Με τα ταμεία υπήρχαν τρία κύρια προβλήματα:

1. υπερβολικά απίστευτες συντάξεις για το μέγεθος των εισφορών των προηγούμενων
2. τι σκατά χρειάζεται 1500 ευρώ ένας συνταξιούχος, ποτέ μου δεν θα το καταλάβω. Άντε κι αυτός που δεν έχει δικό του σπίτι.
3. οι συντάξεις του δημοσίου, όπου οι εισφορές είναι εικονικές. Δηλαδή όταν λέει ξερωγώ ο στρατιωτικός ότι έχει κρατήσεις 400 ευρώ τον μήνα, αλλά ο μισθός του είναι 1300 ευρώ, είναι θράσος και μόνο που το λέει, όταν ο ιδιωτικός υπάλληλος ανάλογης θέσης/παραγωγικότητας παίρνει καθαρά 700 ευρώ. Αυτά δεν είναι εισφορές, είναι έξτρα λεφτά· μπόνους.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> 2. τι σκατά χρειάζεται 1500 ευρώ ένας συνταξιούχος, ποτέ μου δεν θα το καταλάβω. Άντε κι αυτός που δεν έχει δικό του σπίτι.



Αυτό το λέμε συχνά, αλλά αν το πάρουμε κι αλλιώς, τι χρειάζεται τα 1500 ευρώ ο 65χρονος εργαζόμενος που δεν έχει μικρά παιδιά; Και γιατί όταν φτάσει 65+ μία μέρα, ξαφνικά μειώνονται οι ανάγκες του; Για το καλό της οικονομίας, να θεσπιστεί νόμος που θα μειώνει τον μισθό με την ηλικία για να μην είναι μεγάλο το σοκ της μετάβασης στη σύνταξη.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Α, και κάτι ακόμα, οι μισθοί δεν είναι πάντα συνάρτηση της παραγωγικότητας και δεν θα μπορούσαν να είναι. Αν π.χ. υπαρχει έλλειψη ενός κλάδου ή συνθήκες εργασίας που αποθαρρύνουν κάποιον ή απαιτείται μεγάλη δεξιοτεχνία που λίγοι έχουν, θεωρητικά η ελέυθερη αγορά ανεβάζει την αμοιβή ενίοτε και σε επιπεδα δυσανάλογα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2011)

Δεν αλλάζουν όλες του οι ανάγκες ξαφνικά· όπως δεν γίνεσαι ξαφνικά υπεύθυνο άτομο στα 18, όπως δεν χάνεται μεμιάς η δύναμή σου στα 65 και πρέπει να βγεις στην σύνταξη, κτλ. Τα όρια ηλικίας είναι συμβατικά μέσα και δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάμε για τον ρεαλισμό των κοινωνικών αλλαγών που επιφέρουν στην ζωή ενός ατόμου. Σίγουρα όμως ένας συνταξιούχος έχει άμεσες αλλαγές στον τρόπο ζωής του, πλην των σταδιακών. Παύει να έχει έξοδα εργασίας και άμεση ανάγκη μετακίνησης, πρώτα απ' όλα.

Στις περισσότερες χώρες, αυτή είναι επίσης μια ηλικία που με σχετική ασφάλεια μπορεί κανείς να πει ότι τα παιδιά του είναι εξασφαλισμένα, άρα τα λεφτά μένουν στον ίδιο. Μπορεί να έχει συμβεί και πιο πριν, μπορεί και πιο μετά, αλλά ο μέσος όρος έχει μια καλή πιθανότητα να μην χρειάζεται να συντηρεί πλέον κανέναν άλλον.


----------



## SBE (Oct 17, 2011)

Ένας λόγος που μπορεί ένας ηλικιωμένος να χρειάζεται χρήματα: περισσότερη ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, ίσως φροντίδα απο ειδικευμένο προσωπικό, ίσως μετακόμιση σε οίκο ευγηρίας.


----------



## dharvatis (Oct 17, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Με την αίρεση ότι τα υπολόγισα επαρκώς σωστά....)
> 
> Ας κάνουμε μερικές πιο αναλυτικές, αλλά και πάλι απλουστευτικές υποθέσεις: Ότι μετά από αποταμίευση 35 χρόνων, όπου αποταμιεύουμε ετησίως 3600 ευρώ (που θα αυξάνονται ετησίως κατά τον σταθερό πληθωρισμό 2,5%) και με ετήσιο ανατοκισμό του κεφαλαίου και του καθαρού ετήσιου τόκου 3%, θα θέλουμε να έχουμε σύνταξη με σημερινή αξία 1000 ευρώ τον μήνα. Πόσα χρόνια θα αντέξουμε;
> 
> ...


 
Πολύ ωραία δόκτορα, θανξ! Τώρα ξέρουμε για τι μιλάμε...


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2011)

SBE said:


> Ένας λόγος που μπορεί ένας ηλικιωμένος να χρειάζεται χρήματα: περισσότερη ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη, ίσως φροντίδα απο ειδικευμένο προσωπικό, ίσως μετακόμιση σε οίκο ευγηρίας.


 
Στην ηλικία που έχει ανάγκη από ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη και τα ρέστα, έχει ήδη πολύ λιγότερες ανάγκες σε:

1. ρούχα
2. φαγητό
3. διασκέδαση
4. μετακίνηση

Αν συνυπολογίσεις την κάλυψη φαρμάκων από το ταμείο, τα επιπλέον έξοδα είναι σταγόνα στον ωκεανό μπροστά στα μειωμένα αποδέλοιπα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2011)

Ελληγεννή, καλύτερα να περιμένεις να φτάσεις στην ηλικία που συζητάμε για να δεις πόσα απίδια βάνει ο σάκος και τότε να υπαγορεύεις τις ανάγκες των ηλικιωμένων. Κι εύχομαι να πάρεις κάποτε σύνταξη και να σου φτάνει. 
Απέξω απ' το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια λέμε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 17, 2011)

Δεδομένου ότι 1500 ευρώ θα μου ήταν υπεραρκετά, ιδίως αν είχα δικό μου σπίτι, δεν νομίζω ότι στα 65 μου θα αρχίσω ξαφνικά να έχω εξωφρενικές ανάγκες. Α, ναι, οι παππούδες μου ζούνε με κάτι συντάξεις της πλάκας, έχουν ζάχαρα, κτλ., και παίρνουν μια χούφτα χάπια, αλλά το τραπέζι τους είναι 2 φορές πλουσιότερο από της μέσης οικογένειας. Τα ξοδεύουν όλα, βέβαια, αλλά ζούνε μια χαρά, χαρούμενοι κι ευτυχισμένοι.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2011)

Εμένα η γιαγια μου έχει καλή σύνταξη και το καλοκαίρι έσπασε χέρι, πόδι και κεφάλι, όχι και τόσο σπάνιο σε ηλικιωμένο άτομο, και με την επιβαλλόμενη ακινησία και συνεπώς αδυναμία να παει στην τουαλέτα, να πλυθεί κλπ χρειαζόταν όλο το 24ωρο κάποιον δίπλα της. Ήτοι, δύο με τρεις βοηθούς την ημέρα για έξι βδομάδες. Πόσο νομίζεις ότι κρατάει η σύνταξη σε τετοιες περιπτώσεις;


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

Πάντως, δεν λαμβάνουμε υπόψη το εξής: αν το σύστημα λειτουργούσε σωστά, η νοσοκόμα της γιαγιάς θα πληρωνόταν από το κράτος. Τώρα όμως που είναι υπερχρεωμένα τα ταμεία (και οι «ανάπηροι» κάθε λογιών έχουν βάλει το χεράκι τους), αναγκάζεται ο καθένας να πληρώνει μόνος του.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2011)

Θεωρητικά όλα είναι ρόδινα. 
Βρες μου ένα συστημα που να τα καλύπτει αυτά, να μεταναστέυσω εκεί.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 18, 2011)

Καλό ταξίδι :)


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το αντίστοιχο, για την περίθαλψη. Ελάχιστη εγγυημένη περίθαλψη με βάση προτιμολογημένες συνήθεις θεραπείες. Επιπλέον με συμμετοχή στο κόστος. Επίσης πιθανότατα σε συνδυασμό και ανταγωνισμό δημόσιων και ιδιωτικών φορέων.



Αυτό το βρίσκω λίγο δύσκολο στην εφαρμογή, 
Πρώτα πρωτα να ξεκαθαρισουμε ότι τα συστήματα υγείας δεν κινούνται ανάμεσα σε δυο καταστάσεις, ΗΠΑ και Σουηδία. Το πρόβλημα έιναι ότι η δημόσια υγεία τύπου NHS χρειάζεται παρα πολλά λεφτά για να λειτουργήσει σωστά και φυσικά στην πράξη ποτέ δε λειτουργέι σωστά. Άλλωστε το αγγλικό συστημα ήταν εξαιρετικό για το 1947, όταν ο γιατρός ήταν θεός κι ο κόσμος πεθαινε νέος και απο αρρώστιες που σήμερα τις θεωρούμε απλές. Σήμερα, απο τη μιά το κόστος, από την άλλη η δυνατότητα να θεραπεύσουμε και σπάνιες αρρώστιες, τα συστηματα υγείας είναι αναγκασμένα να κάνουν επιλογές που αφήνουν κάποιους απ'έξω. εντωμεταξυ, η κατέυθυνση της ιατρικής στο μέλλον είναι προς τις εξατομικευμένες θεραπειες. Οπότε το ζήτημα είναι πώς θα χτίσουμε το σύστημα του μέλλοντος, ώστε να είναι δυνατή η μετάβαση- αν είναι δυνατή. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Συντάξεις και περίθαλψη θα διαχωριστούν.



Είχα την εντύπωση ότι αυτό ισχύει ήδη εν μέρει. 



drsiebenmal said:


> Από εκεί και πέρα, η πολιτική θα ασκείται πάνω σε αυτές τις παραμέτρους. Αντίστοιχα και στα ασφαλιστικά, ανάλογα και στην περίθαλψη και σε όποια άλλη κοινωνική παροχή (π.χ. στην παιδεία). Το (χαμηλό) πάγιο για τους μη έχοντες, τα πρόσθετα που θα κουμπώνουν αναλογικά και σύμφωνα με την ασκούμενη πολιτική. Η φιλολαϊκότερη θα ανεβάζει την πάγια χαμηλή σύνταξη ή τα όρια του αφορολόγητου ή τις δωρεάν ημέρες νοσηλείας και θα αλλάζει την κλίμακα των συντελεστών μεταφέροντας επιβάρυνση προς τα πλουσιότερα στρώματα, η συντηρητικότερη θα ακολουθεί αντίθετη κίνηση. Πάντα μέσα στα πλαίσια του προϋπολογισμού και του «χρυσού κανόνα» των πρωτογενών πλεονασμάτων.



Δε νομίζω ότι είναι τόσο τραγικά τα πράγματα. Το ζητούμενο είναι να εξασφαλίσει το κράτος ένα στοιχειώδες επίπεδο παροχών που να καλύπτει όλες τις πτυχές της ζωής του πολίτη με τη δυνατότητα για περισσότερα σε όσους θέλουν να πληρώσουν παραπάνω. Το ιδανικό θα ήταν να παρέχει το κράτος τα πάντα, αλλά είναι αδύνατο, οπότε κοιτάμε αντι για την κορυφή, τη βάση- να παρέχει τα ελάχιστα. Για να γυρίσουμε στις συντάξεις, πιστέυω ότι αν ο κάθε Έλληνας πολίτης ξέρει ότι στα 65/70/75 θα πάρει μια μικρή σύνταξη ή ότι θα έχει ένα μικρό επίδομα ανεργίας για όσο το χρειάζεται, σε συνδιασμό με _ουσιώδη _βοήθεια για να βρει δουλειά, θα επωφεληθούμε όλοι μας. Αν μη τι άλλο, δεν θα έχουμε κατσούφηδες και αγενείς συμπολίτες. Το θέμα είναι πόσο κοστίζουν όλα αυτά, ποιά μπορούμε να εφαρμόσουμε, πόσο προετοιμασμένοι είναι να χάσουν τα προνόμιά τους όσοι είναι σε καλύτερη μοίρα και αν υπαρχει πολιτική βούληση ώστε να γίνουν όλα με το καλό κι οχι με το άγριο και υπο την απειλη των δανειστών.


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2011)

Ε'ιμαι σίγουρη ότι κι εκεί υπαρχουν ατέλειες, Παλ.. 
Επειδή όμως είπα χτες του Δόχτορα ότι θα επανέρθω σε αυτά που είπε στο 19, επανήρθα.


----------



## Elsa (Oct 18, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Στην ηλικία που έχει ανάγκη από ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη και τα ρέστα, έχει ήδη πολύ λιγότερες ανάγκες σε:
> 
> 1. ρούχα
> 2. φαγητό
> ...


 
Δεν ξέρω, αλλά με στενοχωρεί πολύ η απάντησή σου αυτή και η επόμενη... Μου φαίνεται πως αντιμετωπίζεις τους "γέρους" με περιφρόνηση και απονιά. Όταν κάποιος δουλεύει 40 χρόνια, πάρει σύνταξη και έχει και την τύχη να είναι σχετικά υγιής, είναι πολύ παράλογο και δείγμα μεγάλης απληστίας να θέλει λίγο να "χαρεί τη ζωή του"; Να κάνει μερικά ταξίδια; Να βγαίνει για σινεμά και θέατρο ή για φαγητό; Δηλαδή, τι; πρέπει να κλειστεί στο σπίτι και να πεθάνει; 
Άσε που οι περισσότεροι παππούδες και γιαγιάδες με τις συντάξεις τους, στηρίζουν τα παιδιά και τα εγγόνια τους σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό. Μα με φαγητό, μα με χαρτζιλίκι, μα πληρώνοντας τα φροντιστήρια...


----------



## SBE (Oct 18, 2011)

Elsa said:


> Άσε που οι περισσότεροι παππούδες και γιαγιάδες με τις συντάξεις τους, στηρίζουν τα παιδιά και τα εγγόνια τους σε πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό. Μα με φαγητό, μα με χαρτζιλίκι, μα πληρώνοντας τα φροντιστήρια...



Έλσα, ανέφερες κάτι που είναι αλήθεια για πολλούς και είναι ίσως ένα δείγμα ενός από τα στραβά της χώρας. Η οικονομική εκμετάλλευση των παπούδων απο την ελληνικη οικογένεια, ένα ακόμα απο τα μπαλώματα που τα τελευταία 15-20 χρόνια έκρυβαν πολλά προβλήματα, όπως αυτό της έλλειψης εργασιακών ευκαιριών (για να μην πω ότι επέτρεπε στην οικογένεια να ζει πάνω απο τις δυνατότητές της και στη νεολαία έδινε την εντύπωση ότι χρημα υπαρχει, αρκεί να το ζητήσεις από το γέρο). Αναρωτιέμαι πως θα εξελιχτεί η κατάσταση τώρα που οι "γέροι" δεν θα μπορούν να δώσουν και οι οικογένεις θα πρέπει να συνηθίσουν και σε αυτά και στην μείωση των εισοδημάτων του.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

SBE said:


> Εμένα η γιαγια μου έχει καλή σύνταξη και το καλοκαίρι έσπασε χέρι, πόδι και κεφάλι, όχι και τόσο σπάνιο σε ηλικιωμένο άτομο, και με την επιβαλλόμενη ακινησία και συνεπώς αδυναμία να παει στην τουαλέτα, να πλυθεί κλπ χρειαζόταν όλο το 24ωρο κάποιον δίπλα της. Ήτοι, δύο με τρεις βοηθούς την ημέρα για έξι βδομάδες. Πόσο νομίζεις ότι κρατάει η σύνταξη σε τετοιες περιπτώσεις;


 
Αυτή δεν είναι η συνηθισμένη κατάσταση ενός ηλικιωμένου. Παρουσιάζεις περιπτωσιολογία. Και σαν εργαζόμενος μπορεί να το πάθει κάποιος αυτό, αλλά το σύστημα δεν ασχολείται με περιπτώσεις, ασχολείται με λογικές, μέσες καταστάσεις.



Elsa said:


> Δεν ξέρω, αλλά με στενοχωρεί πολύ η απάντησή σου αυτή και η επόμενη... Μου φαίνεται πως αντιμετωπίζεις τους "γέρους" με περιφρόνηση και απονιά. Όταν κάποιος δουλεύει 40 χρόνια, πάρει σύνταξη και έχει και την τύχη να είναι σχετικά υγιής, είναι πολύ παράλογο και δείγμα μεγάλης απληστίας να θέλει λίγο να "χαρεί τη ζωή του"; Να κάνει μερικά ταξίδια; Να βγαίνει για σινεμά και θέατρο ή για φαγητό; Δηλαδή, τι; πρέπει να κλειστεί στο σπίτι και να πεθάνει;


 
Δεν είναι απονιά, είναι η πραγματικότητα. Λατρεύω τους παππούδες μου γιατί ουσιαστικά με μεγάλωσαν. Αλλά αυτή είναι η αλήθεια. Οι παππούδες δεν θα πάνε κινηματογράφο, γιατί δεν θέλουν. Αλλά και να θέλουν, μια χαρά τα κάνουν όλα αυτά και με πολύ λιγότερα. Σαφέστατα, πάντως, έχουν περιορισμένες ανάγκες σε εξωτερική διασκέδαση.


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2011)

Σύμφωνα με κάτι παλιότερες στατιστικές της ΠΟΥ που δεν ξέρω αν ισχύουν ακόμα, στην Ελλάδα ο μέσος όρος ζωής είναι ας πούμε 80 χρόνια, αλλά ο μέσος όρος ζωής καλής ποιότητας είναι δυο-τρία χρονια λιγότερο. Το οποίο σημάινει ότι σχεδόν κάθε Έλληνας ηλικιωμένος πεθάινει ύστερα απο δυο-τρία χρόνια αναπηρίας σωματικής και ίσως πνευματικής. Π.χ. μετά από εγκεφαλικό. 

Οι παπούδες σου Ελληγενή ίσως είναι ακόμα νέοι (ας πούμε κάτω των 75) και ίσως έχουν καλή υγεία και ίσως μια ωραία μέρα πεθάνουν ήρεμα στον ύπνο τους και σου αφήσουν άθικτο το απόθεμά τους. Επίσης, δυστυχώς θα συμφωνήσω με την Έλσα. Στην αρχή υπέθεσα ότι μάλλον δεν έχεις σκεφτεί τις αναγκες ενός ηλικιωμένου αλλά μετά την αναφορά σου στους παπούδες σου (που προφανώς τους υπεραγαπάς), έχει δίκιο η Έλσα.

ΥΓ Οι δικοί μου παπούδες πήγαιναν κινηματογράφο που και που και έκαναν πολλές εκδρομές γιατί ήθελαν να γνωρίσουν όλη την Ελλάδα. Α, και καμία απο τις γιαγιάδες μου δεν φόρεσε ποτέ τσεμπέρι.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2011)

Πάντως, δεν έχετε λάβει υπόψη ακόμα μία παράμετρο: το κόστος ζωής στην Ελλάδα είναι υπερβολικό σε σχέση με τους μισθούς, και δεν θα έπρεπε. Συν τοις άλλοις, επικρατεί στην κοινωνία μανία υπερκατανάλωσης (πόσους ξέρετε που έχουν φτηνό κινητό και το κρατάνε μέχρι να ψοφήσει, π.χ.; ), που εκδηλώνεται σε πολλούς τομείς της αγοράς. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι όλοι έχουμε προσαρμοστεί σε ένα καταναλωτικό μοτίβο το οποίο πρέπει επειγόντως να αναθεωρήσουμε. Όπως και πολλά πράγματα σε αυτή τη χώρα, για να φτάνουν τα χρήματα και για αυτούς που πραγματικά τα έχουν ανάγκη. Δεν γίνεται δηλαδή να διαμαρτύρονται οι εργαζόμενοι προνομιούχων τομέων του Δημοσίου (π.χ. της ΔΕΗ), ή να ζητάει ο Θεοδωράκης αναδρομικά εκατοντάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ, την ώρα που άλλοι παίρνουν 400€ σύνταξη.

Α, και σχετικά με το σύστημα της Σουηδίας:


SBE said:


> Ε'ιμαι σίγουρη ότι κι εκεί υπαρχουν ατέλειες, Παλ..


...η αρχική σου ερώτηση ήταν αν ένα σύστημα καλύπτει παροχές όπως αποκλειστική νοσηλεύτρια, όχι η απόλυτη τελειότητα. :)


SBE said:


> Βρες μου ένα συστημα που να τα καλύπτει αυτά, να μεταναστέυσω εκεί.


Πάντως, αν δε σου αρέσει η Σουηδία, μπορείς να πας στη Νορβηγία.


----------



## SBE (Oct 19, 2011)

Δε μιλάω Σκανδιναβικές γλώσσες, φευ! 

Σχετικά με το κόστος ζωής: ένα μέρος οφείλεται στο ότι πολλά προιόντα έχουν τιμές ανάλογες της τιμής του πετρελάιου και βρισκόμαστε νομίζω ακόμα σε διεθνή κρίση τροφίμων. Ένα αλλο μέρος οφέιλεται στο ότι η Ελλάδα έιναι σχετικά μικρή αγορά και δεν είναι εφικτή μεγάλη οικονομία κλίμακας. Ένα τρίτο, που είναι στο χέρι μας, είναι ο τρόπος που καταναλώνουμε- που είναι παρόμοιος με τον τρόπο που συμπεριφερόμαστε σαν πολίτες. Ανεχόμαστε να μας γδέρνουν και δεν αλλάζουμε συμπεριφορά παρά μόνο όταν φτάσουμε στο αμήν. Δε λέω να γίνουμε τελείως φτηνιάρηδες και τσιγγούνηδες, αλλά να κοιτάζουμε το οικονομικό μας συμφέρον και να έχουμε και μια επίγνωση της θέσης μας και του πορτοφολιού μας. Δυστυχώς, κατάπιαμε ολόκληρο το παραμύθι της κατανάλωσης. 

Πιστέυω ότι το τρίτο θα διορθωθεί με το σοκ της οικονομικής κρισης, κι αυτό το λέω γιατί ετσι έγινε με όλους τους γνωστούς μου και με μένα. Και εξηγώ: όταν πρωτοβρέθηκα στο ΗΒ (την ίδια πάνω- κάτω περιοδο με τους περισσότερους φίλους μου), έπαθα μεγάλο σοκ με τις τιμές, αλλά κατάφερα να βρω τη μέση λύση ανάμεσα στην ποιότητα, το κόστος και τις επιθυμίες. Αντίστοιχα έβλεπα στην Ελλάδα να πηγαίνουν στο άλλο άκρο. Και δώστου κουβαρνταλίκια, και δώστου σινιέ, και δώστου να τους πιάνει ο καθένας κορόιδο και να μη λένε τίποτα. Και να δέχονται το φτηνιάρικο και να το πληρώνουν πολλά γι'αυτό που είναι. Αλλά θα τους περάσει. Ίσως για να μην περνάει ακόμα, δεν έχουν φτάσει στο αμήν.


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> ... τι σκατά χρειάζεται 1500 ευρώ ένας συνταξιούχος, ποτέ μου δεν θα το καταλάβω. Άντε κι αυτός που δεν έχει δικό του σπίτι.



Θα αναφέρω τιμές που ίσχυαν πριν από ένα χρόνο ακριβώς (επειδή τότε πέθανε η θεία μου --αδελφή της μητέρας μου-- που συντηρούσα).

900 ευρώ για εσωτερική οικιακή βοηθό-νοσοκόμα, Γεωργιανή χωρίς χαρτιά, άρα χωρίς ασφάλιση, και χωρίς απόδειξη που να εκπίπτει από το ετήσιο εισόδημα. Τιμή σχετικά υψηλή, αλλά περιλάμβανε τα ρεπό που δεν έκανε η κοπέλα (επομένως ήμουν εξασφαλισμένος ότι υπήρχε αδιάκοπη εικοσιτετράωρη παρουσία) συν υψηλής ποιότητας υπηρεσίες (φροντίδα της άρρωστης με πραγματικό ενδιαφέρον, ζήλος για εκμάθηση ιατρικών-νοσηλευτικών μεθόδων).
Μικρή συμμετοχή στα φάρμακα (περ. 30 ευρώ το μήνα), λόγω του ότι το ΙΚΑ κάλυπτε σχεδόν εξολοκλήρου τη φαρμακευτική περίθαλψη.
100 ευρώ τουλάχιστον για διατροφικά πρόσθετα (η άρρωστη έχανε βάρος) που δεν κάλυπτε το ΙΚΑ.
200 ευρώ για φροντίδα του δέρματος, για να μη δημιουργηθούν έλκη κατακλίσεων ή για να θεραπευτούν τα ήδη δημιουργημένα (το ΙΚΑ τα θεωρεί καλλυντικά και δεν τα καλύπτει).
8,5 ευρώ για ένα πακέτο πάνες ακράτειας ημέρας και άλλο τόσο για πάνες ακράτειας νυκτός, σύνολο 17, κάθε δύο εβδομάδες, ήτοι 70 ευρώ το μήνα.
300 ευρώ για αγορά τροφίμων και χρειωδών του σπιτιού (για δύο άτομα).
100 ευρώ τουλάχιστον οι λογαριασμοί του σπιτιού (ηλεκτρικό, νερό, τηλέφωνο).
60 ευρώ τα κοινόχρηστα (πολυκατοικία στο κέντρο, με 20 διαμερίσματα).
Το σύνολο ξεπερνά τα 1500 και απαριθμώ μόνο τα σταθερά, τακτικά μηνιαία έξοδα, χωρίς να συνυπολογίζω έκτακτες ανάγκες (αντιβιοτικά για κρυολογήματα, επισκέψεις γιατρών, αγορά νοσηλευτικού εξοπλισμού --από ένα απλό πι, που κοστίζει ένα πενηντάρικο, μέχρι ανατομικό στρώμα, μέχρι ειδικό κρεβάτι).
Προσωπική παρατήρηση: δεν μου άρεσε η χρήση της λέξης «σκατά» ως προσδιοριστικού σε αυτό το συγκείμενο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

Ωραία, άλλαξε το "σκατά" με το "στο καλό". Δεν νομίζω ότι ο ευπρεπισμός αλλάζει το ύφος ή την διάθεση αυτών που γράφω.

Αυτά που γράφετε με τις νοσοκόμες είναι υπερβολικά. Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω απολύτως κανέναν να χρειάζεται προσωπική νοσοκόμα, ωστόσο δεν είμαι στατιστικό δείγμα, άρα θα προτιμούσα να μου φέρει κάποιος μια στατιστική που να δείχνει ότι υπάρχει στατιστικά μεγάλο κομμάτι του υπέργηρου πληθυσμού που χρειάζεται νοσοκόμα επί 24ώρου βάσεως.

Προς SBE:
Οι παππούδες μου είναι του '28 και του '30 -από την πλευρά της μάνας μου έχουν πεθάνει, αμφότεροι.


----------



## Earion (Oct 19, 2011)

Αυτό ακριβώς. Δεν νομίζω ότι ο ευπρεπισμός αλλάζει το ύφος ή την διάθεση αυτών που γράφεις.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτά που γράφετε με τις νοσοκόμες είναι υπερβολικά. Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω απολύτως κανέναν να χρειάζεται προσωπική νοσοκόμα, ωστόσο δεν είμαι στατιστικό δείγμα, άρα θα προτιμούσα να μου φέρει κάποιος μια στατιστική που να δείχνει ότι υπάρχει στατιστικά μεγάλο κομμάτι του υπέργηρου πληθυσμού που χρειάζεται νοσοκόμα επί 24ώρου βάσεως.


Το ότι δεν γνωρίζεις εσύ κανέναν, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν υπάρχουν ηλικιωμένοι που χρειάζονται νοσηλεύτρια. Επίσης, δεν λαμβάνεις υπόψη το ότι στην Ελλάδα το σύστημα υγείας είναι τόσο χάλια, ώστε συχνά το ρόλο του νοσηλευτή τον αναλαμβάνουν οι συγγενείς - κυρίως επειδή δεν έχουν χρήματα να πληρώνουν το μισθό ενός ανθρώπου για να φροντίζει τους αγαπημένους του. Το σενάριο που εξετάζεις εσύ είναι ένας ηλικωμένος που στέκεται στα πόδια του και που δεν έχει ανάγκη από φάρμακα. Που μπορεί να μην είναι σπάνιο, ωστόσο είναι κάθε άλλο παρά η πλειοψηφία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

Παλάβρα, η πρώτη σου πρόταση είναι περιττή. Ήδη σ' αυτό που παραθέτεις γράφω "ωστόσο δεν είμαι στατιστικό δείγμα, άρα θα προτιμούσα να μου φέρει κάποιος μια στατιστική".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Το σενάριο που εξετάζεις εσύ είναι ένας ηλικωμένος που στέκεται στα πόδια του και που δεν έχει ανάγκη από φάρμακα. Που μπορεί να μην είναι σπάνιο, ωστόσο είναι κάθε άλλο παρά η πλειοψηφία.


Ελληγενή, ένα πράγμα σου εύχομαι, όπως σε κάθε άλλον συνάνθρωπό μας. Να μη βρεθείς στη θέση να βλέπεις τα αγαπημένα σου άτομα να σβήνουν σιγά σιγά, να χάνουν τον έλεγχο της κίνησής τους, των σωθικών τους, των μυαλών τους. Να λιώνουν και να ξαναμωραίνονται, να σβήνουν μαζί με τη μνήμη τους κι εσύ να προσπαθείς να δεις μια σπίθα ζωής μέσα στα χαμένα μάτια τους, να προσπαθείς να πιαστείς από έναν λόγο, μια κίνηση για να πιστέψεις ότι αυτό το τσουβαλάκι κόκαλα και κρέας μπροστά σου είναι ο άνθρωπος που σε μεγάλωσε, σε στήριξε, σε αγάπησε. Τρεις λέξεις να θυμάσαι στη ζωή σου: Ανώδυνα, ανεπαίσχυντα και ειρηνικά...


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Παλάβρα, η πρώτη σου πρόταση είναι περιττή. Ήδη σ' αυτό που παραθέτεις γράφω "ωστόσο δεν είμαι στατιστικό δείγμα, άρα θα προτιμούσα να μου φέρει κάποιος μια στατιστική".


Αυτοαναιρείσαι, ωστόσο, γιατί γράφεις «Αυτά που γράφετε με τις νοσοκόμες είναι υπερβολικά. Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω [...]». Επίσης, προφανώς θεωρείς ότι δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να αναζητήσεις τις στατιστικές προτού εκφέρεις άποψη (που δεν το θεωρώ κακό, κανείς δεν έχει τόσο χρόνο), όμως δεν μπορείς να ζητάς και από τους άλλους στατιστικές για να σου αποδείξουν κάτι για το οποίο εσύ ο ίδιος δεν έχεις διάθεση να κάνεις έρευνα.

Πέραν αυτού, νομίζω ότι δεν έχει νόημα να συζητάμε πόσα παίρνει ο συνταξιούχος, χωρίς παράλληλα να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη το κόστος ζωής, και το ότι τα ταμεία δεν παρέχουν έστω και τα στοιχειώδη - για να σου δώσει το ΙΚΑ παραπεμπτικό για να κάνεις μαγνητική, π.χ., πρέπει να την πέσεις στο γιατρό.


----------



## crystal (Oct 19, 2011)

Εγώ απλώς δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πρέπει ως συνταξιούχος να νοείται ένας γέροντας που μένει στο σπίτι του στο χωριό, κι όχι ένας 60χρονος άνθρωπος που δούλευε 35+ χρόνια και θέλει τώρα να απολαύσει κάποια πράγματα, έχοντας σπουδάσει τα παιδιά του κι έχοντας ξεμπλέξει από τις υποχρεώσεις που εκείνα συνεπάγονται (ευτυχές σενάριο - αν λάβουμε υπόψη τη σημερινή κατάσταση, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα τα παιδιά θα περιμένουν ακόμα από εκείνον). 

Και ναι, Ελληγενή, συμφωνώ κι εγώ με την Έλσα και τους υπόλοιπους. Και σου εύχομαι να μην βρεθείς ποτέ αντιμέτωπος με τέτοιες καταστάσεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ελληγενή, ένα πράγμα σου εύχομαι, όπως σε κάθε άλλον συνάνθρωπό μας. Να μη βρεθείς στη θέση να βλέπεις τα αγαπημένα σου άτομα να σβήνουν σιγά σιγά, να χάνουν τον έλεγχο της κίνησής τους, των σωθικών τους, των μυαλών τους. Να λιώνουν και να ξαναμωραίνονται, να σβήνουν μαζί με τη μνήμη τους κι εσύ να προσπαθείς να δεις μια σπίθα ζωής μέσα στα χαμένα μάτια τους, να προσπαθείς να πιαστείς από έναν λόγο, μια κίνηση για να πιστέψεις ότι αυτό το τσουβαλάκι κόκαλα και κρέας μπροστά σου είναι ο άνθρωπος που σε μεγάλωσε, σε στήριξε, σε αγάπησε. Τρεις λέξεις να θυμάσαι στη ζωή σου: Ανώδυνα, ανεπαίσχυντα και ειρηνικά...



Ωστόσο δεν αρνήθηκα την ύπαρξη αυτών των καταστάσεων αλλά την αιτιολόγηση ύπαρξης μεγάλων συντάξεων επειδή υπάρχουν *και* αυτές -οι καταστάσεις.



Palavra said:


> Αυτοαναιρείσαι, ωστόσο, γιατί γράφεις «Αυτά που γράφετε με τις νοσοκόμες είναι υπερβολικά. Εγώ δεν γνωρίζω [...]». Επίσης, προφανώς θεωρείς ότι δεν είσαι υποχρεωμένος να αναζητήσεις τις στατιστικές προτού εκφέρεις άποψη (που δεν το θεωρώ κακό, κανείς δεν έχει τόσο χρόνο), όμως δεν μπορείς να ζητάς και από τους άλλους στατιστικές για να σου αποδείξουν κάτι για το οποίο εσύ ο ίδιος δεν έχεις διάθεση να κάνεις έρευνα.


 
Αυτός που κάνει τον ισχυρισμό, επωμίζεται το βάρος της απόδειξης. Εγώ ρώτησα τι χρειάζεται σύνταξη 1500 ευρώ και πήρα απάντηση περί προσωπικών νοσοκόμων, με τρόπο που υπαινίσσεται ότι είναι ο κανόνας.

Α και δεν αυτοαναιρούμαι. Αυτό που γράφεις είναι η αρχή της πρότασής μου. Ακολουθεί το "ωστόσο", πράγμα που σημαίνει "πιστεύω/ξέρω αυτό, ωστόσο δέχομαι ότι μπορεί να έχω λάθος εικόνα, πράγμα για το οποίο θέλω απόδειξη".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 19, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Ωστόσο δεν αρνήθηκα την ύπαρξη αυτών των καταστάσεων αλλά την αιτιολόγηση ύπαρξης μεγάλων συντάξεων επειδή υπάρχουν *και* αυτές -οι καταστάσεις.


Εγώ έγραψα πρώτος ότι το ύψος των συντάξεων δεν αντιστοιχεί στο ύψος των κρατήσεων των εργαζομένων. Προφανώς θα ήταν καλύτερο ένα αυτοματοποιημένο σύστημα που να προσφέρει στον καθένα, εργαζόμενο ή συνταξιούχο, ανάλογα με την προσφορά του, τις ανάγκες του και τις επιθυμίες του. Με αλλαγές σε real time, κατά προτίμηση. Είμαστε μάλλον μακριά από τον παγκόσμιο σοσιαλισμό, όμως.

Στην πράξη, όλα υπολογίζονται με βάση μέσες καταστάσεις και ούτε η μέση σύνταξη είναι 1500 ευρώ, ούτε ο μέσος συνταξιούχος είναι ένας κοτσονάτος κοσμοκαλόγερος. Προφανώς, όμως, όταν ρωτάς «τι να τις κάνει ένας συνταξιούχος 1500 ευρώ;» θα πάρεις διάφορες περιπτωσιολογικές απαντήσεις. Ανάμεσα σε αυτές, είναι και η κάλυψη των προβλημάτων μιας δύσκολης τρίτης ηλικίας (που δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνια περίπτωση όπως θα ανακαλύψεις αν ρωτήσεις λίγο γύρω σου).


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Στην πράξη, όλα υπολογίζονται με βάση μέσες καταστάσεις και ούτε η μέση σύνταξη είναι 1500 ευρώ, ούτε ο μέσος συνταξιούχος είναι ένας κοτσονάτος κοσμοκαλόγερος. Προφανώς, όμως, όταν ρωτάς «τι να τις κάνει ένας συνταξιούχος 1500 ευρώ;» θα πάρεις διάφορες περιπτωσιολογικές απαντήσεις. Ανάμεσα σε αυτές, είναι και η κάλυψη των προβλημάτων μιας δύσκολης τρίτης ηλικίας (που δεν είναι καθόλου σπάνια περίπτωση όπως θα ανακαλύψεις αν ρωτήσεις λίγο γύρω σου).



Είναι όμως διαφορετικές περιπτωσιολογίες, γιατί αυτό θα είχε λογική μόνο αν συνδυαζόταν το πρόβλημα με την λύση του. Η περίπτωση που παίρνει 1500 ευρώ, δεν είναι καθόλου απαραίτητα η περίπτωση που τα χρειάζεται. Και ενώ η μία είναι απρόβλεπτη, η άλλη προβλέπεται από τον νόμο. Δεν μπορείς να ξέρεις αν κάποιος θα χρειαστεί βοήθεια, μπορείς όμως μια χαρά να ξέρεις ότι για αυτόν που δίνεις παραπάνω λεφτά δεν δικαιολογείς μια δεδομένη πιθανότητα. Εδώ κολλάει η πρώτη σου παράγραφος.


----------



## pros (Oct 19, 2011)

Διαβάζω με ενδιαφέρον τις απόψεις σας και τις αναλύσεις για τα στερνά των «υπέργηρων». Έτσι όπως έχουν τα πράγματα, οι άνω των 50, η μόνη ελπίδα που έχουμε είναι ν' αφήσουμε τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο ξαφνικά και όρθιοι. Άντε, και να μπορούμε να πληρώσουμε τα απαραίτητα παυσίπονα σε περίπτωση δύσκολης αναχώρησης...

Στις καλές εποχές, τα βαμπίρ που λυμαίνονταν το «σύστημα υγείας», φροντίζανε πριν από τριήμερα και παρασκευοσαββατοκυριακοδεύτερα ν' αδειάζουν οι εντατικές και να γεμίζουν τα ψυγεία των νεκροταφείων! Αυτό φυσικά, γιατί την υγεία και την αξία της ανθρώπινης ζωής την καταντήσαμε στατιστική και οικονομικό μέγεθος και την μπλέξαμε με τα ασφαλιστικά συστήματα και με τις κοινωνικοπολιτικές μας θεωρίες...


Εσκεμμένα προκλητικός και ακραίος...


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2011)

pros said:


> [...]
> Εσκεμμένα προκλητικός και ακραίος...


 
Καθόλου άστοχος όμως!

Μαζί με τους φτωχούς, ευκαιρία να ξεφορτωθούμε και τους γέρους. Παραγωγικότης, αριθμοφαγία και ξερό ψωμί.


----------



## Palavra (Oct 19, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Αυτός που κάνει τον ισχυρισμό, επωμίζεται το βάρος της απόδειξης. Εγώ ρώτησα τι χρειάζεται σύνταξη 1500 ευρώ και πήρα απάντηση περί προσωπικών νοσοκόμων, με τρόπο που υπαινίσσεται ότι είναι ο κανόνας.


Δεν ρώτησες τι χρειάζεται σύνταξη 1500 ευρώ. Ούτε καν ρώτησες, για την ακρίβεια:


Hellegennes said:


> [...]2. τι σκατά χρειάζεται 1500 ευρώ ένας συνταξιούχος, ποτέ μου δεν θα το καταλάβω. Άντε κι αυτός που δεν έχει δικό του σπίτι.


Είναι προφανές ότι αμφισβητείς το ότι υπάρχουν συνταξιούχοι που χρειάζονται 1500 ευρώ. Παράλληλα, πιστεύεις ότι οι κατάκοιτοι γέροι είναι περιπτωσιολογία, χωρίς όμως να λες γιατί, και ζητάς από τους συνομιλητές σου να σου φέρουν στατιστικά ώστε να σου αποδείξουν ότι δεν είναι.

Πέραν αυτού, επαναλαμβάνω: ξεχνάς ότι το ελληνικό σύστημα υγείας είναι χάλια. Μαύρα χάλια, πώς το λένε; Το μόνο που σου δίνει είναι φάρμακα, κι αυτό αν είσαι τυχερός και είναι στη λίστα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 19, 2011)

Το ελληνικό σύστημα υγείας είναι υπερβολικά καλό για το ύψος των εισφορών.

Της ίδιας γνώμης είναι *και* οι παππούδες μου, παρεμπιπτόντως, σε ό,τι έχω πει μέχρι τώρα.

Το ότι δεν υπάρχει ερωτηματικό στην πρόταση, δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν είναι ερώτηση. Φυσικά και αμφισβητώ ότι υπάρχουν συνταξιούχοι που χρειάζονται 1500 ευρώ, γιατί η σύνδεση συνταξιούχος-1500 ευρώ είναι αυθαίρετη. Ναι, υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που χρειάζονται 1500 ευρώ και είναι συνταξιούχοι, όπως υπάρχουν άνθρωποι που χρειάζονται 1500 ευρώ και είναι ομοφυλόφιλοι. Η ιδιότητα δηλαδή είναι συμπτωματική, αν δεν υπάρχει στατιστική συσχέτιση.

Και επειδή ειπώθηκαν πράγματα σχετικά με την παραγκώνιση του ανθρώπινου παράγοντα για χάρη της στατιστικής, μια κυβέρνηση μόνο έτσι μπορεί να είναι λειτουργική. Δεν μπορεί το σύστημα να εστιάζει στον καθένα ξεχωριστά γιατί είναι αδύνατον. Το κράτος προνοεί *όπου* χρειάζεται επιπλέον μέριμνα, γι' αυτό και υπάρχουν π.χ. οι συντάξεις γήρατος. Δεν μπορεί όμως να αναπροσαρμόσει τον εαυτό του στο "εγώ είμαι η Μαρίκα και το δικό μου φάρμακο κάνει 300 ευρώ τον μήνα και εκείνη είναι η Τιτίκα και το δικό της κάνει 100".


----------



## Elsa (Oct 19, 2011)

Hellegennes said:


> Το ελληνικό σύστημα υγείας είναι υπερβολικά καλό για το ύψος των εισφορών.


Ναι, ναι! Και τα σχολεία μας είναι τα καλύτερα της Ευρώπης! 
Βρε, μήπως είσαι ο Λοβέρδος;


----------



## SBE (Oct 20, 2011)

Την απάντηση περί στατιστικών την έδωσα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμά μου σε αυτό το νήμα, αλλά επειδή μάλλον έχω δώσει την εντύπωση ότι βγάζω στατιστικές από το κεφάλι μου, πρέπει να δώσω και πληροφορίες. 
Ορίστε λοιπόν, από της ΕΕ εδώ :


> The Healthy Life Years (HLY) indicator (also called disability-free life expectancy) measures the number of remaining years that a person of a certain age is still supposed to live without disability.



Κι εδώ οι δείκτες για την Ελλάδα. 

Από την ΠΟΥ αντίστοιχα. 
Από τα αίτια θανάτου μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε πόσοι πεθαίνουν υγιείς και πόσοι όχι. 

Βεβαίως, ξεχνάμε, ίσως γιατί είναι λιγότερο συνηθισμένο στην Ελλάδα, ότι ένας ηλικιωμένος μπορεί να πάει σε οίκο ευγηρίας. Όχι σε γηροκομείο για απόρους. Δεν ξέρω πόσο κοστίζουν, αλλά πιστεύω ότι τα 400 το μήνα βασική σύνταξη μάλλον δεν καλύπτουν τίποτα. 

Και παρεμπιπτόντως, οι πιο πολλοί συνταξιούχοι δεν παίρνουν 1500 ευρώ σύνταξη. Είπα εκατό φορές ότι πριν τις περικοπές η μέγιστη του ΙΚΑ ήταν γύρω στα 1400 ευρώ και διάφορα άλλα ταμεία ακολουθούν την κλίμακα του ΙΚΑ. Κι επειδή στο ΙΚΑ είναι ασφαλισμένοι οι περισσότεροι Έλληνες, δεν πέφτουμε πολύ έξω αν πούμε ότι η μέση σύνταξη του ΙΚΑ είναι η μέση σύνταξη στην Ελλάδα. Κι αυτή δεν είναι σίγουρα 1400 ευρώ (είπαμε, τόσο είναι η ΜΕΓΙΣΤΗ, άλλο μέγιστη, άλλο μέσος όρος).


----------



## Palavra (Apr 25, 2012)

Παράδοξο σύστημα, παράδοξοι μεταρρυθμιστές, του Αρίστου Δοξιάδη, από το protagon. Διαβάστε το. Είναι κάπως μεγάλο, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον.


Κυρίως έχει ενδιαφέρον το ότι τονίζεται αυτό που ξέρουμε όλοι: τα ταμεία, ιδίως τα ευγενή, έχουν ένα πλήρως αδιαφανές σύστημα. Και το πιο ενδιαφέρον: τα ταμεία, ιδίως τα ευγενή, δεν σχημάτιζαν αποθεματικά με τις εισφορές των εργαζομένων, αλλά πλήρωναν τις συντάξεις των ενεργών συνταξιούχων. Με καμία πρόβλεψη για το μέλλον, και με μεγάλη συμμετοχή της έμμεσης φορολόγησης κάθε είδους (π.χ. πάγιες αμοιβές δικηγόρου που είναι υποχρεωτικές από το νόμο σε αγοραπωλησίες).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 25, 2012)

Κτγμ, το πιο κρίσιμο σημείο στο πιο πάνω άρθρο, που θα πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε όλοι, γιατί αυτό δείχνει πώς και γιατί καταρρέει το ασφαλισιτκό σύστημα είναι το εξής απόσπασμα: 

Όταν του ζητούσες να σου πει αν οι σημερινές συντάξεις πληρώνονται από τα αποθεματικά ή από τις σημερινές εισφορές δεν ήξερε. Αν ήταν μηχανικός, σου εξηγούσε ότι στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ υπάρχουν επτά ενεργοί ασφαλισμένοι για κάθε συνταξιούχο, άρα το ταμείο είναι υγιές.
«Μα, αυτοί οι επτά που σήμερα πληρώνουν τη σύνταξη του ενός, από πού θα βρουν τη δική τους σύνταξη; Θα υπάρχουν τότε 49 νεότεροι που θα τους συντηρούν;»
«Όχι μάλλον, αλλά για αυτό δημιουργούμε αποθεματικά, για να πληρωθούν αυτοί οι επτά».
«Ωραία, πόσα είναι αυτά; Έστω ότι επενδύονται σωστά, θα φτάσουν;»
«Δεν ξέρω, θα σου στείλω τις οικονομικές καταστάσεις να μου πεις εσύ που είσαι οικονομολόγος».
Και μετά από μια εβδομάδα: «Δεν τις βρήκα πουθενά. Αλλά ένας φίλος στο Ταμείο με βεβαίωσε ότι δεν υπάρχει κανένα πρόβλημα, αρκεί να μην μας τα πάρει ο Υπουργός για να επιχορηγήσει το ΙΚΑ».​


----------



## Elsa (Apr 25, 2012)

Άσχετο, αλλά πολύ εκνευρίζομαι που θεωρείται το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ "ευγενές":curse:
Αυτό που βιώνουμε (τουλάχιστον στα κεντρικά της Αθήνας) είναι μια εντελώς τριτοκοσμική κατάσταση και οι παροχές υγείας δεν διαφέρουν από άλλα Ταμεία που συγκρίνω. Δεν προβλέπεται επίδομα ανεργίας για τους ελεύθερους επαγγελματίες, ούτε διακοπή της καταβολής εισφορών για τους ανέργους (όπως και στο "αγενές" ΤΕΒΕ, νομίζω). Άσε που, μαζί με των γιατρών, είναι τα μόνα ταμεία που δεν είχαν ποτέ το ευεργέτημα της πρόωρης συνταξιοδότησης μητέρων με ανήλικα παιδιά.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 25, 2012)

Στον ΟΑΕΕ δεν έχω υπόψη μου να διακόπτεται η καταβολή εισφορών, μήπως είναι πρόσφατο μέτρο; 

Όσο για τις παροχές υγείας, νομίζω ότι δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο ταμείο από το ΙΚΑ. Για παράδειγμα, για να κλείσεις ραντεβού με τους γιατρούς χρειάζεσαι μήνες.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Στον ΟΑΕΕ δεν έχω υπόψη μου να διακόπτεται η καταβολή εισφορών, μήπως είναι πρόσφατο μέτρο;


Όχι, εννοώ ότι το ίδιο ισχύει και για τον ΟΑΕΕ, ίσως δεν το έγραψα καλά.


----------



## dharvatis (Apr 25, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Παράδοξο σύστημα, παράδοξοι μεταρρυθμιστές, του Αρίστου Δοξιάδη, από το protagon. Διαβάστε το. Είναι κάπως μεγάλο, αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον.



Πάρα μα πάρα πολύ καλό και το προηγούμενο άρθρο του, περί μεταρρυθμίσεων γενικά.


----------



## SBE (Apr 26, 2012)

To TΣΜΕΔΕ κάποια εποχή κοίταζε να αγοράσει την Τράπεζα Κρήτης και τελικά κατάληξε με την Αττικής νομίζω (δε θυμάμαι, πάντως είχε υποκατάστημα στο ίδιο κτήριο). Το κακό ήταν ότι δεν έκανε καμιά κίνηση να ενθαρρύνει τη χρήση της τράπεζας από τα μέλη του (π.χ. να δίνουν κίνητρα για να χρησιμοποιείς την τράπεζά τους). Αυτές δεν ήταν επενδύσεις με τα αποθεματικά; Αποθεματικά δεν είναι και η τεράστια ακίνητη περιουσία του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ; Κι επειδή κάποτε που μου έστελναν το Δελτίο το διάβαζα, θυμάμαι ότι τους απασχολούσε εδώ και μια εικοσαετία το ζήτημα του πώς θα πληρώσουν τις συντάξεις στο μέλλον, και είχαν οργανώσει κατά καιρούς εκδηλώσεις για την αναζήτηση προτάσεων. Δηλαδή δε συμφωνώ ότι υπήρχε πλήρης αδράνεια. Ίσως υπήρχε μερική αδράνεια. Πολλά λεφτά πήγαιναν στον κλάδο υγείας, πάντως. Μπορεί να μην κάλυπτε π.χ. την επίσκεψη στο γιατρό (πλήρωνε όσο το ΙΚΑ), αλλά σε όλα τα άλλα..... οι σύζυγοι των συμφοιτητών μου γέννησαν όλες στο Ιασώ με όλα πληρωμένα από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ακόμα και αυτές που εργάζονταν και δικαιούνταν να είναι ασφαλισμένες σε άλλα ταμεία. Επομένως οι εισφορές μου ούτε επενδύονταν, ούτε πλήρωναν συντάξεις.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πολλά λεφτά πήγαιναν στον κλάδο υγείας, πάντως. Μπορεί να μην κάλυπτε π.χ. την επίσκεψη στο γιατρό (πλήρωνε όσο το ΙΚΑ), αλλά σε όλα τα άλλα..... οι σύζυγοι των συμφοιτητών μου γέννησαν όλες στο Ιασώ με όλα πληρωμένα από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ακόμα και αυτές που εργάζονταν και δικαιούνταν να είναι ασφαλισμένες σε άλλα ταμεία. Επομένως οι εισφορές μου ούτε επενδύονταν, ούτε πλήρωναν συντάξεις.



Αυτό που λες, δεν ισχύει με τίποτα! Το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δίνει ένα εφάπαξ ποσό (2.500€ σήμερα) για τη γέννα -ΟΧΙ για την εγκυμοσύνη, αν έχεις την ατυχία να μην πάει καλά, δεν παίρνεις τίποτα- και αν πας σε κρατικό ή συμβεβλημένο ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο, καλύπτει τη νοσηλεία, με το κρατικό τιμολόγιο. Το εφάπαξ, ίσως σε φτάσει για το φακελάκι του γιατρού... στο Ιασώ, δε νομίζω.

Να συμπληρώσω το εξωφρενικό, ότι οι διάφορες εξετάσεις προγεννητικού ελέγχου κάθε μήνα, δεν καλύπτονται γιατί περιλαμβάνονται στην αποζημίωση που θα πάρεις όταν με το καλό γεννήσεις (κι αν γεννήσεις τελικά). Θυμάμαι ότι όταν ήμουν έγκυος, με είχαν συμβουλέψει στο συμβεβλημένο διαγνωστικό κέντρο όπου πήγαινα, να μη μου γράφει ο γιατρός πως οι εξετάσεις αφορούν προγεννητικό έλεγχο, για να μου τα καλύπτει το Ταμείο. Επίσης, βλέπω με έκπληξη ότι στο λινκ που παρέθεσα, γράφει πως η αποζημίωση των 2.500€ δίνεται αν πας σε ιδιωτικό θεραπευτήριο. Αυτό δεν ίσχυε παλιά, τα έδιναν και για τα κρατικά, ακριβώς γιατί κάλυπταν έτσι, αναδρομικά, τις προγεννητικές εξετάσεις. Κι έδιναν περισσότερα για καισαρική απ' ότι για φυσιολογικό τοκετό.


----------



## SBE (Apr 26, 2012)

Έλσα, όχι μόνο γέννησαν οι σύζυγοι των φίλων μου στο Ιασώ αλλά και εκεί συνάντησαν άλλες συζύγους και συμφοιτήτριες που είχαν πάει για τον ίδιο σκοπό. Σχεδόν μίνι-συνάντηση αποφοίτων είχε γίνει κάποια εποχή και το σχολιάζαμε τι σύμπτωση κλπ. Είχε γίνει ανέκδοτο. 
Επίσης δεν βλέπω καμία ασυμβατότητα με αυτό που λες, το εφάπαξ ποσό που αναφέρεις δεν φτάνει να καλύψει τη γέννα σε ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο; Δεν άκουσα κανέναν συμφοιτητή μου να παραπονιέται, όλοι ευχαριστημένοι ήταν που γέννησαν σε "καλό" νοσοκομείο χάρη στις καλές συμβάσεις που κάνει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Κι είναι αλήθεια ότι το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι συμβεβλημένο με όλες τις λουξ κλινικές. 
Και έχω επίσης συμφοιτητές που έκαναν εγχειρήσεις, νοσηλεύτηκαν για μήνες, είχαν σοβαρές αρρώστιες και γενικώς εκμεταλλεύτηκαν ό,τι πρόσφερε το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και δεν άκουσα να παραπονιέται κανένας, μάλιστα κανένας από αυτούς που λόγω δουλειάς έχει δυνατότητα να επιλέξει άλλο φορέα υγείας δεν έχει αφήσει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ. Δε λέω ότι ο κλάδος υγείας του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι τέλειος, αλλά η πράξη δείχνει ότι είναι πολύ καλύτερος από άλλους φορείς. Βεβαίως ορισμένοι άνθρωποι δεν είναι ευχαριστημένοι με τίποτα, αλλά τι να κάνουμε!


----------



## Palavra (Apr 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επίσης δεν βλέπω καμία ασυμβατότητα με αυτό που λες, το εφάπαξ ποσό που αναφέρεις δεν φτάνει να καλύψει τη γέννα σε ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο;


:lol::lol:

Για να καταλάβεις γιατί γελάω, σήμερα, με την κρίση κτλ, για γέννα στο Ιασώ σε δίκλινο δωμάτιο, με φυσιολογικό τοκετό, το μαλλί πάει 4.500. Και οι τιμές έχουν *πέσει*. Μέχρι πρότινος, άγγιζαν και συχνά ξεπερνούσαν τις 10.000 ευρώ.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 26, 2012)

Φυσιολογικό τοκετό *και* χωρίς ίκτερο (που 'ναι παραπάνω μέρες).


----------



## Elsa (Apr 26, 2012)

SBE said:


> Επίσης δεν βλέπω καμία ασυμβατότητα με αυτό που λες, το εφάπαξ ποσό που αναφέρεις δεν φτάνει να καλύψει τη γέννα σε ιδιωτικό νοσοκομείο;


Αστειεύεσαι; Πριν 3 χρόνια μια φίλη έδωσε 6.500€ (για καισαρική), *μόνο για τα νοσήλια*, στο Μητέρα, που θεωρείται πιο "δεύτερο" από το Ιασώ!
Μήπως οι γνωστοί σου είχαν και ιδιωτική ασφάλιση; Μόνο έτσι πήγαιναν οι άνθρωποι σαν κι εμάς σε ιδιωτικές κλινικές.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 26, 2012)

Θα συμφωνήσω με την Έλσα. Μπορεί επίσης οι γνωστοί σου να πλήρωναν από την τσέπη τους, αλλά να μην ήθελαν να σου το πουν. Υπάρχει επίσης και ο συνδυασμός ιδιωτικής ασφάλισης με ασφάλιση δημοσίου. Το νοσοκομείο δηλαδή παίρνει τα χρήματα που καλύπτει το εκάστοτε δημόσιο ταμείο, και το υπόλοιπο ποσό συμπληρώνεται από την ιδιωτική ασφάλιση, ή από την τσέπη του νοσηλευόμενου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2012)

Το ερώτημα είναι, βέβαια, ότι ακόμη και αν είχε ή έχει το οποιοδήποτε ταμείο τη δυνατότητα να καλύψει αυτά τα τρομακτικά ποσά (ή το μέρος τους που καλύπτει) αν θα πρέπει να τα καλύπτει.

Αυτό που γράφει ο Δοξιάδης και όλοι οι ειδικοί της κοινωνικής ασφάλισης είναι απλό:

(α) Οι εισφορές (εργαζομένων και εργοδοτών μαζί) πρέπει να καλύπτουν *και την* ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη *και τη* συνταξιοδότησή μας. Επιπλέον, καλύπτουν τον σχετικό γραφειοκρατικό μηχανισμό.

(β) Πρέπει να συμφωνήσουμε στο ποιο είναι το πραγματικό κόστος αυτών των πραγμάτων. Για παράδειγμα, γιατί αυτή η διαφορά στο κόστος περίθαλψης σε δημόσια μαιευτήρια σε σχέση με τα ιδιωτικά; Εννοώ, πέρα από τα ξενοδοχειακά και τα δίκλινα και το πολύ ωραιότερο περιβάλλον για τη νέα μητέρα και την οικογένειά της.

(γ) Πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε ότι ένα συνταξιοδοτικό που στηρίζεται (κυρίως) στις επόμενες γενιές λειτουργεί σαν πυραμίδα και άρα δεν είναι βιώσιμο (ο ένας σημερινός ασφαλισμένος χρειάζεται π.χ. τρεις εργαζόμενους, που με τη σειρά τους θα χρειαστούν εννέα κλπ). Αυτό σημαίνει ότι ή θα βρίσκουμε και άλλους πόρους ως κοινωνία (που σημαίνει ότι θα πρέπει να ορίσουμε αυτούς τους έξτρα πόρους, να τους συλλέγουμε και να τους διαχειριζόμαστε λιτά και προσεκτικά) ή θα περιοριστούμε σε όσα αποταμιεύουμε (που δεν θα φτάνουν).

Είναι απλή αριθμητική.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 26, 2012)

Για το εξωφρενικό, απαράδεκτο, ληστρικό κόστος των ιδιωτικών θεραπευτηρίων, συμφωνώ ότι *δεν πρέπει* να το πληρώνει το ταμείο μας ή το κράτος, αλλά αντίθετα, να γίνουν τα δημόσια νοσοκομεία ελκυστικά και προσιτά (να βρίσκεις κρεβάτι, με λίγα λόγια όταν το θες), κι όχι να κλείνουν το ένα μετά το άλλο. Το κόστος πάντως των ιδιωτικών, είναι γνωστό ότι φούσκωσε τα προηγούμενα χρόνια της δανεικής αφθονίας, κυρίως γιατί πολλοί είχαν ιδιωτική ασφάλιση που το κάλυπτε. Κι όσο πήγαινε ο κόσμος, τόσο φούσκωναν οι τιμές, πλούτιζαν και επεκτείνονταν οι κλινικές και ξέπεφταν τα δημόσια νοσοκομεία. Τώρα που σταμάτησαν να πληρώνουν οι ασφαλιστικές τόσο εύκολα, το πράγμα γυρνάει μπούμερανγκ. 
Να συμπληρώσω ότι εμπιστεύομαι πολύ περισσότερο τα κρατικά νοσοκομεία -με όλα τα προβλήματά τους- από τα ιδιωτικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 26, 2012)

Έλσα, προσυπογράφω και με τα δύο χέρια (και με τα πόδια, αν χρειαστεί).

Μία επιφύλαξη μόνο (που ίσως είναι σημαντική). Όχι να βρίσκεις κρεβάτι όποτε θες, αλλά όποτε το χρειάζεσαι. Ίσως μοιάζει μικρή διαφορά, αλλά βάζει πολλά ζητήματα, με κυριότερο το ποιος και πώς θα αποφασίζει πότε το χρειάζεσαι.


----------



## Elsa (Apr 26, 2012)

Ναι, το θεώρησα ευνόητο αυτό που λες. Αλλά δυστυχώς, δεν είναι. Έχω προσωπική εμπειρία από δικό μου γιατρό, που τον πέτυχα να κλαίει (κυριολεκτικά), γιατί στο δημόσιο νοσοκομείο που δούλευε, δεν έβρισκε πρόσβαση να εγχειρήσει κάποιες καρκινοπαθείς ασθενείς του, καθώς είχαν πιάσει όλες τις ημερομηνίες άλλοι συνάδελφοί του με ...επεμβάσεις πλαστικής χειρουργικής!


----------



## SBE (Apr 26, 2012)

Περί Ιασώς: δεν ξέρω και είπα ότι δεν θα τους δώ για να τους ρωτήσω σήμερα, αλλά μιλάμε για την εποχή που το Ιασώ ήταν νέο νοσοκομείο, και ίσως έκανε καλύτερες τιμές (αμφιβάλλω). Και όπως τόνισα πιο πάνω, κανένας από αυτούς που είχε επιλογή δεν προτίμησε το άλλο του ταμείο, άρα το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ κάλυπτε καλύτερα τις ανάγκες τους- κι εγώ που χρησιμοποίησα ΤΣΜΕΔΕ πριν φύγω εξωτερικό και το διακόψω (την υγεία μόνο), εκτός από την επίσκεψη του γιατρού που δεν την κάλυπτε παρά ελάχιστα, κάλυπτε 100% φυσιοθεραπείες, βοηθήματα και φάρμακα. 

Φυσικά συμφωνώ για τα κρατικά νοσοκομεία, μάλιστα δεν ξέρω γιατί μερικές φορές έχουν τόσο κακή φήμη, ειδικά τα εξωτερικά ιατρεία. Σαν φοιτήτρια σε μικρή επαρχιακή πόλη που δεν είχα επιλογές, όποτε χρειάστηκα γιατρό πήγα στο νοσοκομείο και μια χαρά με κοίταξαν. Και όλα τα σοβαρά περιστατικά στα δημόσια νοσοκομεία καταλήγουν.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 24, 2012)

Δ. Καμπουράκης στο protagon, σήμερα:

*4.500 ή 6.000 ένσημα;*

Σήμερα το ΙΚΑ έχει 1.200.000 συνταξιούχους. Απ’ αυτούς το 80%, ήτοι 960.000 παίρνουν την κατώτατη σύνταξη. Η κατώτατη σύνταξη κινείται περίπου στα 780 ευρώ αθροιστικά και περιλαμβάνει την κύρια, την επικουρική και το ΕΚΑΣ.

Για να πάρει κανείς την κατώτατη σύνταξη χρειάζονται σήμερα 4.500 ένσημα. Εκτός από τις ειδικές κατηγορίες (ανάπηροι, βαρέα, κλπ) οι άνδρες παίρνουν σύνταξη στα 65 χρόνια τους και οι γυναίκες στα 60 τους. Επειδή δεν πρόκειται για επιστημονικό προσωπικό (που ξεκινά την εργασία περίπου στα 25 του χρόνια και ασφαλίζεται σε άλλους φορείς) αλλά για εργατοϋπαλληλικό προσωπικό, η αρχή της ασφαλιστικής τους ζωής ξεκινούσε γύρω στα 20 χρόνια τους.

Από τα 20 ως τα 65 χρόνια που δούλευε λοιπόν, το 80% των εργαζομένων κόλλησε μόλις 4500 ένσημα. Αυτά αντιστοιχούν σε 15 χρόνια πλήρους δουλειάς. Αν τα υπολογίσουμε αλλιώς, αντιστοιχούν σε 100 μεροκάματα από τις 300 εργάσιμες κάθε χρόνου. Ποιος μπορεί να υποστηρίξει με πειστικότητα ότι από τη δεκαετίες του ’60 και του ’70 μέχρι σήμερα, το 80% του εργατικού δυναμικού της χώρας ήταν άνεργο στο ένα τρίτο του συνολικού εργασιακού του βίου; Αν ίσχυε αυτό, τότε τα σημερινά ποσοστά ανεργίας θα ήταν τα χαμηλότερα της τελευταίας τεσσαρακονταετίας.

Το θέμα ήταν αλλού. Είχαμε να κάνουμε μ’ έναν χρόνιο συνδυασμό εγκληματικής συμπεριφοράς και ανοησίας των εργοδοτών, των εργαζομένων και του ίδιου του ασφαλιστικού συστήματος, δηλαδή του κράτους. Οι εργαζόμενοι φρόντιζαν να βάζουν 100 ένσημα το χρόνο, διότι μ’ αυτά εξασφάλιζαν τη συνταξιοδότηση τους με 4.500 όταν θα γερνούσαν, την ιατροφαρμακευτική περίθαλψη αυτών και της οικογένειας τους, καθώς και το δικαίωμα να λαμβάνουν επίδομα ανεργίας. Τα υπόλοιπα 200 ένσημα κάθε χρονιάς, είτε τα καρπωνόταν ο εργοδότης, είτε τα μοιραζόντουσαν εργοδότες κι εργαζόμενοι μετά από συμφωνία.

Το κράτος απ’ την πλευρά του, αντί να καταπολεμήσει αυτή την τρομακτική εισφοροδιαφυγή, έδινε κίνητρα για την επέκταση και τη διαιώνιση της. Οι κλίμακες συνταξιοδότησης μόνο ως προϊόν χαζών εγκεφάλων μπορούν να χαρακτηριστούν. Το ΙΚΑ, ενώ είχε θεσπίσει τα 4.500 μεροκάματα ως όριο για να πάρει κάποιος σύνταξη (ήταν 4.050 και ανέβηκε στα 4.500 με το νόμο Σιούφα), είχε ορίσει τη σύνταξη που «βγάζουν» τα 6.500 μεροκάματα ως κατώτατο όριο χρημάτων για όλους τους συνταξιούχους του. Τα επιπλέον χρήματα τα πλήρωνε το ΙΚΑ, ασκώντας κοινωνική πολιτική εκ’ μέρους του κράτους. Άρα, είτε 4.500 ένσημα είχε ένας εργαζόμενος είτε 6.500, την ίδια σύνταξη θα έπαιρνε. Για να ξεπεράσει με την δική του ασφάλιση την κατώτατη κατ’ ελάχιστον, έπρεπε να κολλήσει ακόμα 2.300 ένσημα, να προσθέσει δηλαδή άλλα οκτώ χρόνια ασφαλισμένης απασχόλησης στα δεκαπέντε. Η ανυπαρξία ενδιάμεσης κλίμακας και η ασφάλεια του ΕΚΑΣ που ανέβαζε την κατώτατη στα 780 ευρώ μαζί με την επικουρική, ήταν ένα σαφές κίνητρο μαζικής εισφοροδιαφυγής. Στο δίλημμα 15 χρόνια ασφάλισης και 780 ευρώ σύνταξη ή 30 χρόνια ασφάλισης και 850 ευρώ σύνταξη, ο εργαζόμενος ασφαλώς επέλεγε το πρώτο προς μεγάλη χαρά και του εργοδότη.

Αν το δούμε μακροοικονομικά, το κράτος ώθησε ένα εκατομμύριο εργαζόμενους των περασμένων δεκαετιών να μην πληρώσουν τουλάχιστον άλλο ένα 45% των συνολικών ασφαλιστικών τους εισφορών κατά τη διάρκεια του εργασιακού τους βίου. Πρόκειται για μυθικό ποσό, αφού είναι σχεδόν το μισό των συνολικών εσόδων του ΙΚΑ για τέσσερις δεκαετίες. Σήμερα λοιπόν, καταλήγουμε να τσεκουρώνουμε συνεχώς το υπόλοιπο 20% που πλήρωσε εισφορές 30 και 35 χρόνων, φθάνοντας στα 8.000 με 10.500 ένσημα, διότι είναι υψηλοσυνταξιούχοι. Δεν είναι μόνο άδικο, είναι και οικονομικά αναποτελεσματικό. Όσα κι αν κόψεις από το 20% των συνταξιούχων που έχουν πληρώσει εισφορές, δεν αρκούν για να συντηρήσουν το οικονομικό επίπεδο της μεγάλης μάζας του 80% που δεν έχει συνεισφέρει στο σύστημα. (Το τσεκούρωμα που έγινε με τη νέα θέσπιση του ΛΑΦΚΑ στο προηγούμενο πακέτο μέτρων, αφαίρεσε από κάθε υψηλοσυνταξιούχο του ΙΚΑ από 200 έως 500 ευρώ. Το ΛΑΦΚΑ ξαναμπήκε για να βοηθήσει τη στήριξη όσων παίρνουν την κατώτατη, όμως η συνολική συγκομιδή απ’ τις περικοπές ήταν 8 εκατομμύρια ευρώ τον μήνα, όταν το ΙΚΑ χρειάζεται ένα δις για τις συντάξεις κάθε μήνα.)

Άρα, μαθηματικά οδεύουμε σε μια κατάσταση όπου, αυτοί που πλήρωσαν θα κατέβουν πρώτα στο επίπεδο αυτών που δεν πλήρωσαν και μετά θα ξανακατέβουν όλοι μαζί πιο κάτω. Δεν είναι και το πιο δίκαιο σύστημα, ειδικά για τους συνεπείς. Θα ήμουν ευτυχής αν όλοι μπορούσαν να πάρουν την ανώτατη σύνταξη χωρίς να έχουν πληρώσει διόλου εισφορές. Δυστυχώς η αριθμητική είναι εναντίον αυτού του ευσεβούς πόθου. Γι’ αυτούς τους λόγους, θεωρώ απολύτως σωστή την πρόθεση του υπουργείου εργασίας να ανεβάσει τον αριθμό των ενσήμων για την κατώτατη σύνταξη, από τα 4.500 στα 6.000 ένσημα. Πιστεύω ότι χρειάζεται μια μεταβατική διάταξη για όσους πλησιάζουν τώρα τη σύνταξη τους, αλλά ως γενική αρχή είναι σωστή κι έπρεπε να έχει γίνει εδώ και χρόνια. Το ασφαλιστικό σύστημα θα ήταν πιο βιώσιμο.

(Η θέσπιση των 4.500 ενσήμων ήταν και μια προσφορά του κράτους σε δύο κατηγορίες εργαζομένων με μεγάλη συντεχνιακή δύναμη και πολιτική εκπροσώπηση. Στους οικοδόμους και τους ξενοδοχοϋπαλλήλους. Πράγματι, αυτές οι δυο κατηγορίες έχουν υψηλή εποχικότητα στην απασχόληση (καιρικές συνθήκες για τους οικοδόμους, τουριστική περίοδος για τους ξενοδοχοϋπαλλήλους), οπότε η επάρκεια των 100 ενσήμων τον χρόνο για να δικαιούνται τις παροχές μοιάζει πιο δικαιολογημένη. Δυσκολεύομαι βέβαια να δεχτώ ότι τα δισεκατομμύρια τόνων τσιμέντου που έπεσαν στη χώρα τις περασμένες δεκαετίες, έγινε με τον πληθυσμό των οικοδόμων και τους άλλων τεχνιτών να δουλεύουν μόνο τρεισήμισι μήνες τον χρόνο. Αλλά ακόμα κι έτσι να ήταν, αι οι δύο αυτοί κλάδοι δεν ξεπερνούν το 15% του συνόλου των συνταξιούχων του ΙΚΑ. Οι υπόλοιποι; )


----------



## SBE (Sep 24, 2012)

Όποιος τολμήσει να πει σε κανέναν απ΄αυτους τους συνταξιούχους που φωνάζουν ότι έχουν χαμηλή σύνταξη ότι δεν πλήρωναν, γι'αυτό είχαν χαμηλή σύνταξη, θα ακούσει βρισίδι από όλες τις πλευρές. 

Και κλασσικά μια ακόμα ανοησία της κρατικής πολιτικής. Αντί να θεσπίσει ένα σοβαρό σύστημα στηριξης των ανέργων ώστε ο εποχιακός εργαζόμενος να παίρνει επίδομα ανεργίας και να βοηθείται για να φύγει από την εποχιακή απασχόληση ή όπου αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό, να μπορεί να καλύψει μόνος του τις ασφαλιστικές το εισφορές π.χ με κάποια μικρή φοροαπαλλαγή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

*Ποιον ωφελεί η απόφαση του ΣτΕ για την αντισυνταγματικότητα των περικοπών;*

(Από μια σειρά άρθρων του Μάνου Ματσαγγάνη)

[...]

Η κυβέρνηση επικαλείται (ψευδώς, όπως θα δούμε) ανάλγητες περικοπές των χαμηλών συντάξεων για να διασώσει τις υψηλές συντάξεις των διαχρονικών πελατών του πολιτικού συστήματος. Οι υπερασπιστές των συντεχνιών, με μπροστάρη τον Στρατούλη, μάχονται για να διατηρήσουν εξωφρενικά προνόμια: συντάξεις που ξεπερνούν κατά πολύ τις εισφορές που πλήρωναν όταν δούλευαν, 10 και 15 χρόνια πριν από την υποτιθέμενη γενική ηλικία συνταξιοδότησης που ισχύει στην υπόλοιπη Ελλάδα (και στην υπόλοιπη Ευρώπη).

Τι λέει η κυβέρνηση; Βαρουφάκης στο Βερολίνο: «Δεν θα ψηφίσουμε περικοπές 40% σε συντάξεις των 350 ευρώ». Τσίπρας στην Corriere della Sera: «Σε πέντε χρόνια μειώσαμε τις συντάξεις 44%». (Κατά λέξη: «μειώσαμε». Με τους ΣΥΡΙΖΑΝΕΛ στους δρόμους και την Αθήνα να καίγεται.)

Ποια είναι η πραγματικότητα; Σύμφωνα με τους υπολογισμούς του Υπουργείου Εργασίας, η σωρευτική μείωση τα τελευταία 5 χρόνια ήταν 14,3% για τις χαμηλές συντάξεις (600 ευρώ επί 14 μήνες το 2010). Η μόνη μείωση προήλθε από την περικοπή της 13ης και της 14ης σύνταξης. Δεν είναι λίγο το 14,3%, ειδικά για φτωχούς ανθρώπους. Αλλά απέχει πολύ από το 40% και 44% που διαδίδουν οι ηγέτες μας. Ίσως νομίζουν ότι οι κουτόφραγκοι δεν γνωρίζουν τι ακριβώς ισχύει με τις συντάξεις στην Ελλάδα. Εκ προσωπικής πείρας σας διαβεβαιώ ότι γνωρίζουν – καλύτερα από τους ίδιους.

Βέβαια, στα υψηλότερα κλιμάκια οι περικοπές ήταν μεγαλύτερες. Για παράδειγμα, όσοι το 2010 έπαιρναν σύνταξη 2.100 ευρώ (1.800 ευρώ κύρια συν 300 ευρώ επικουρική, επί 14 μήνες) υπέστησαν σωρευτική μείωση 34,9%. Πάνω από αυτά τα όρια βρίσκονται ελάχιστοι: μόνο 4,5% των κύριων συντάξεων σήμερα είναι πάνω από 1.500 ευρώ. Εκεί οι μειώσεις μπορεί όντως να φτάνουν τα ποσοστά που διαλαλούν οι Τσίπρας-Βαρουφάκης. Ίσως να μάχονται για αυτό το ανώτερο 4,5%. Σίγουρα ανήκουν σε αυτό.

Θα μου πείτε: «Πολλά είναι 1.500 ευρώ το μήνα;» Εξαρτάται. Σε σχέση με τους μισθούς που παίρνουν σήμερα όσοι εργάζονται, μάλλον αρκετά. Σε σχέση με τις εισφορές που πλήρωσαν οι ίδιοι οι συνταξιούχοι της κατηγορίας αυτής (και οι εργοδότες τους), εξωφρενικά πολλά.

Το πόσο ανταποδοτικές είναι οι συντάξεις ήταν ένα από τα ερωτήματα της διατριβής της Χρύσας Λεβέντη, τέως διδακτορικής φοιτήτριας στο Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο, νυν ερευνήτριας στο Πανεπιστήμιο του Essex στην Αγγλία. Το απάντησε με την εξής μεθοδολογία.
• Ανέλυσε ένα αντιπροσωπευτικό δείγμα 4.800 ασφαλισμένων του ΙΚΑ που βγήκαν στη σύνταξη το 2008 (αντιστοιχεί στο 14,7% του συνόλου).
• Υπολόγισε το συνολικό ποσό που θα είχε συσσωρευθεί τη στιγμή της συνταξιοδότησης εάν οι εισφορές των ασφαλισμένων (και των εργοδοτών τους), αντί να καταβάλλονται στο ΙΚΑ, επενδύονταν με σταθερό ποσοστό απόδοσης 2% πάνω από τον πληθωρισμό (καλή απόδοση).
• Υπολόγισε το καθαρά ανταποδοτικό τμήμα της σύνταξης μετατρέποντας το συσσωρευμένο κεφάλαιο σε μηνιαία σύνταξη σύμφωνα με τους αναλογιστικούς κανόνες (δηλαδή ανάλογα με το προσδώκιμο επιβίωσης, εξισώνοντας τις διά βίου παροχές με τις διά βίου εισφορές).
• Σύγκρινε τη σύνταξη που πράγματι πήρε το 2008 κάθε συνταξιούχος με το καθαρά ανταποδοτικό τμήμα της.
• Εκτίμησε τη μεταβολή της αναλογίας του καθαρά ανταποδοτικού τμήματος στη συνολική σύνταξη λόγω των μνημονιακών περικοπών, για κάθε συνταξιούχο χωριστά.

Τα αποτελέσματα της έρευνας έχουν, νομίζω, ενδιαφέρον. Το καθαρά ανταποδοτικό μέρος της σύνταξης το 2008 ήταν κατά μέσο όρο μόλις 50,7%. Το υπόλοιπο 49,3% ήταν κοινωνική μεταβίβαση, δηλαδή ένα είδος επιδότησης. Η συνολική αξία αυτής της επιδότησης: 114.543 ευρώ στη συνολική διάρκεια συνταξιοδότησης. Με τις μνημονιακές περικοπές, η αναλογία της επιδότησης έπεσε στο 35,8% (59.421 ευρώ στη συνολική διάρκεια).

Αυτά αφορούν το μέσο όρο. Πιο αναλυτικά, ανά κατηγορία συνταξιούχου, το ποσοστό επιδότησης ήταν ακόμη μεγαλύτερο για τους πρόωρα συνταξιοδοτούμενους (51,2% στις ηλικίες κάτω των 55 έναντι 30,5% για τους άνω των 65), για τις γυναίκες (46,5% έναντι 27,5% για τους άντρες), για τις μητέρες ανηλίκων (53,9%), καθώς και για όσους βγαίνουν στη σύνταξη με λιγότερα ένσημα (54,7% για 15 χρόνια εισφορών έναντι 26% για 35+ χρόνια).

Με άλλα λόγια, οι περικοπές της τελευταίας πενταετίας περιόρισαν κάπως το μέγεθος της επιδότησης που λαμβάνει κάθε συνταξιούχος από το κοινωνικό σύνολο (πάνω και πέρα από το ανταποδοτικό ποσό που κατέβαλε όσο εργαζόταν ο ίδιος και ο εργοδότης του), αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν το εξάλειψαν.

Να επαναλάβω ότι η έρευνα αφορούσε μόνο το ΙΚΑ και μόνο τις κύριες συντάξεις. Στα ειδικά ταμεία και στις επικουρικές συντάξεις (όπου για προφανείς λόγους τα στατιστικά στοιχεία φυλάσσονται με ζήλο ως κρατικό μυστικό), η αξία της επιδότησης είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη.

Κάπου εδώ έρχεται η απόφαση της Ολομελείας του ΣτΕ που κρίνει αντισυνταγματικές τις περικοπές σε κύριες και επικουρικές συντάξεις μετά το 2012. Η απόφαση είναι αμετάκλητη και δεν μεταβάλλεται με κάποιο ένδικο μέσο. Από τη δημοσίευσή της (9 Ιουνίου 2015), όλες οι συντάξεις, κύριες και επικουρικές, πρέπει να επανέλθουν στα επίπεδα του 2012. Για να περιοριστεί το δυσβάστακτο δημοσιονομικό κόστος που παράγεται από την απόφασή του, το ΣτΕ όρισε η αντισυνταγματικότητα των περικοπών στις συντάξεις να μην έχει αναδρομική ισχύ. (Πάλι καλά.)

Δεν θα σχολιάσω (ως αναρμόδιος) το εάν η νομοθετική εξουσία έχει ή όχι το δικαίωμα να τροποποιεί προηγούμενες ρυθμίσεις, όταν αυτές αποδεικνύονται καταστροφικά ασύνετες (η περίπτωση των συντάξεων). Ούτε θα ζητήσω να μας πει το ΣτΕ πού θα βρούμε τα χρήματα. Θα περιοριστώ σε ένα θέμα της δικής μου αρμοδιότητας. Με βάση τα στοιχεία που ανέφερα παραπάνω, το κύριο επιχείρημα του ΣτΕ ότι οι συντάξεις δεν πρέπει ποτέ να περικόπτονται επειδή οι ασφαλισμένοι τις πλήρωσαν με τις εισφορές τους είναι θεαματικά λανθασμένο.

Εάν υπήρχαν σοβαροί διανοούμενοι της αριστεράς με στοιχειώδη κατάρτιση (να κάνουν πράξεις, δηλαδή) θα διαπίστωναν το προφανές «ταξικό πρόσημο» της απόφασης του ΣτΕ, καθώς και της κυβέρνησης που πανηγυρίζει για αυτήν. Δεν φαίνεται να υπάρχουν, οπότε αναγκάζομαι να το κάνω εγώ που είμαι μενσεβίκος. Η απόφαση του ΣτΕ συνιστά γιγαντιαία μεταφορά πόρων και δικαιωμάτων προς όφελος των ευπορότερων από τους σημερινούς συνταξιούχους, σε βάρος των φτωχών, των ανέργων και των νέων. Τα υπόλοιπα είναι θόρυβος.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Στα χαρωπά χρόνια της μεταπολίτευσης, όταν με συνεχώς μεγαλύτερο δανεισμό φτιάχναμε τη ροζ φούσκα που ήρθε η κρίση και μας την τρύπησε, χίλια-δυο οικονομικά μεγέθη σκαρφάλωναν σε πληθωρισμένα ύψη: οι μετοχές έφταναν σε ανταλλακτικές αξίες άσχετες με τις πραγματικές αποδόσεις των εταιρειών, τα ακίνητα και ο αέρας των καταστημάτων φούσκωναν με τη ζήτηση από χρήματα που δεν μας ανήκαν, ενώ οι μισθοί και τα συνταξιοδοτικά δικαιώματα που στοιχειοθετούνταν με βάση την πλαστή οικονομία ακολουθούσαν κι αυτά την ανηφόρα. Πλαστά ήταν, πλαστά. Και όλα κατρακύλησαν. Οι μετοχές στο χρηματιστήριο, οι αξίες των ακινήτων, οι μισθοί. Μόνο τις συντάξεις θέλουν να αφήσουν απείραχτες. Αφού το Σύνταγμα έτσι ορίζει και αφού το ΣτΕ μπορεί να αποφασίζει και να αγνοεί την Πολιτεία, ας ξεκωλωθούν οι νέοι της χώρας να χρηματοδοτούν τις πλασματικές συντάξεις που μοιράζονταν απλόχερα τα χρόνια της τεχνητής ευδαιμονίας. Η χώρα που έχει προτεραιότητα όχι να φτιάξει πλούτο και να δώσει ευκαιρίες στους νέους και στους δημιουργικούς, αλλά πώς να μη θιχτούν τα λείψανα του κακού παρελθόντος, δεν έχει σωσμό! Πόσες φορές να το πούμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> Αφού το Σύνταγμα έτσι ορίζει και αφού το ΣτΕ μπορεί να αποφασίζει και να αγνοεί την Πολιτεία, ας ξεκωλωθούν οι νέοι της χώρας να χρηματοδοτούν τις πλασματικές συντάξεις που μοιράζονταν απλόχερα τα χρόνια της τεχνητής ευδαιμονίας. Η χώρα που έχει προτεραιότητα όχι να φτιάξει πλούτο και να δώσει ευκαιρίες στους νέους και στους δημιουργικούς, αλλά πώς να μη θιχτούν τα λείψανα του κακού παρελθόντος, δεν έχει σωσμό! Πόσες φορές να το πούμε;


Αυτό. Ακριβώς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

Ωραία, το ασφαλιστικό τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 1993 ήταν για γέλια. Ποια είναι η λύση γι' αυτό; Να αναπροσαρμόσουμε την σύνταξη των συνταξιούχων του ΤΕΒΕ στα 140 ευρώ που αντιστοιχούν οι εισφορές τους στην πραγματικότητα;


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2015)

Η έρευνα που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω μελέτησε το ύψος της σύνταξης του ΙΚΑ σε σχέση με τις εισφορές των ασφαλισμένων του ΙΚΑ. Δεν αναφέρεται στις συντάξεις του ΟΑΕΕ, όπου κάποιοι έχουν ενταχθεί χωρίς να πληρώσουν καθόλου εισφορές και κάποιοι πληρώνουν τεράστιες εισφορές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ωραία, το ασφαλιστικό τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 1993 ήταν για γέλια. Ποια είναι η λύση γι' αυτό; Να αναπροσαρμόσουμε την σύνταξη των συνταξιούχων του ΤΕΒΕ στα 140 ευρώ που αντιστοιχούν οι εισφορές τους στην πραγματικότητα;



Ελλη, κάνε τον κόπο να διαβάσεις πρώτα και τα προηγούμενα άρθρα του Ματσαγγάνη (από τον αρχικό σύνδεσμο που έδωσα) και μετά συζητάμε ξανά ό,τι θέλεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ελλη, κάνε τον κόπο να διαβάσεις πρώτα και τα προηγούμενα άρθρα του Ματσαγγάνη (από τον αρχικό σύνδεσμο που έδωσα) και μετά συζητάμε ξανά ό,τι θέλεις.



Σε λίγο.



Alexandra said:


> Η έρευνα που αναφέρθηκε πιο πάνω μελέτησε το ύψος της σύνταξης του ΙΚΑ σε σχέση με τις εισφορές των ασφαλισμένων του ΙΚΑ. Δεν αναφέρεται στις συντάξεις του ΟΑΕΕ, όπου κάποιοι έχουν ενταχθεί χωρίς να πληρώσουν καθόλου εισφορές και κάποιοι πληρώνουν τεράστιες εισφορές.



Σήμερα μπορεί να είναι μεγάλες οι εισφορές του ΟΑΕΕ. Το ξέρω καλά, οι περισσότεροι γνωστοί μου είναι στον ΟΑΕΕ. Άλλωστε κι εγώ στον ΟΑΕΕ είμαι. Ο σημερινός 80χρονος, όμως, που βγήκε στην σύνταξη πριν 20 χρόνια, πλήρωσε ελάχιστα.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2015)

Δεν μιλάμε μόνο για τους σημερινούς 80χρονους, μιλάμε και για τα ταμεία που ενσωματώθηκαν σχετικά πρόσφατα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ο σημερινός 80χρονος, όμως, που βγήκε στην σύνταξη πριν 20 χρόνια, πλήρωσε ελάχιστα.


Πάντως οικογενειακοί φίλοι 80+ ετών, προέλευσης ΤΑΝΠΥ ή ΤΕΒΕ, επέλεγαν να πληρώνουν όσο μεγαλύτερη κλάση μπορούσαν, για πολλά χρόνια, προσβλέποντας σε υψηλότερη σύνταξη.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

Ναι, αλλά σήμερα θα παίρνουν και αναλογικά μεγαλύτερες συντάξεις. Η αναλογία ισχύει για όλους, απλά είναι πιο βολικό να μιλήσουμε για τα ελάχιστα. Δηλαδή, τουλάχιστον προ κρίσης, οι συνταξιούχοι που πλήρωναν ας πούμε μηνιαίες εισφορές ίσες με τον βασικό μισθό, ξεκίνησαν να παίρνουν συντάξεις της τάξης του 200% του βασικού μισθού (το ποσοστό είναι τυχαίο, αντικατοπτρίζει το γεγονός ότι η σύνταξη ήταν από αρκετά ως υπερβολικά μεγαλύτερη από τις εισφορές).

Νομίζω ότι κάπου είχα βάλει έναν πίνακα του ΟΟΣΑ που έδειχνε τα έσοδα του κράτους από τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές ως προς το ΑΕΠ. Εκεί φαίνεται αρκετά καθαρά η εικόνα.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 14, 2015)

Για τον ΟΑΕΕ πάντως οι ριγμένοι είναι όσοι πλήρωναν την ψηλότερη κλάση για πολλά χρόνια, διότι αναλογικά παίρνουν πολύ μικρότερο ποσοστό των εισφορών τους σε σχέση με όσους πλήρωναν το ελάχιστο. Γι' αυτόν τον λόγο, άλλωστε (δλδ τη μικρή ψαλίδα στις συντάξεις), οι ασφαλισμένοι στο ΙΚΑ προτιμούσαν την εισφοροδιαφυγή (μαύρα κττ) και να βγαίνουν στη σύνταξη με τα ελάχιστα ένσημα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

Σίγουρα είναι ριγμένοι αναλογικά, γιατί αν πλήρωναν λιγότερα θα την έβγαζαν καλύτερα. Σε απόλυτους αριθμούς και σχέση 1 προς 1 με το κράτος, όμως, δεν είναι ριγμένοι. Πάλι περισσότερα παίρνουν απ' ό,τι έδιναν. Μάλλον θα διάλεγα να πω ότι οι άλλοι είναι απλά περισσότερο κερδισμένοι.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Ωραία, το ασφαλιστικό τουλάχιστον μέχρι το 1993 ήταν για γέλια. Ποια είναι η λύση γι' αυτό; Να αναπροσαρμόσουμε την σύνταξη των συνταξιούχων του ΤΕΒΕ στα 140 ευρώ που αντιστοιχούν οι εισφορές τους στην πραγματικότητα;


Έχει φύγει αλλού η συζήτηση, αλλά αυτή η διαστρέβλωση προσβάλλει τις απόψεις που καταθέτουμε, γιατί κανένας δεν έχει πει πουθενά ότι ο εξορθολογισμός του ασφαλιστικού θα έχει σαν στόχο τις χαμηλότερες συντάξεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

nickel said:


> Έχει φύγει αλλού η συζήτηση, αλλά αυτή η διαστρέβλωση προσβάλλει τις απόψεις που καταθέτουμε, γιατί κανένας δεν έχει πει πουθενά ότι ο εξορθολογισμός του ασφαλιστικού θα έχει σαν στόχο τις χαμηλότερες συντάξεις.



Έχει αρχίσει να μου την δίνει αυτή η νέα καραμέλα της "διαστρέβλωσης". Αν μη τι άλλο είναι απαράδεκτο αν δεν σου αρέσει μια άποψη να της προσάπτεις τόσο αρνητικούς προσδιορισμούς που συν τοις άλλοις είναι τελείως άτοποι. Διαστρέβλωση τίνος πράγματος; Ποιου την άποψη αντήχησα; Από εκεί και πέρα, αυτό που αναφέρω είναι η ρίζα, η ρίζα, η ρίζα του ασφαλιστικού προβλήματος, οπότε το αν πιστεύεις ότι ο εξορθολογισμός του συστήματος πρέπει να στοχεύσει ή όχι στις χαμηλότερες συντάξεις είναι μη σχετικό. Είτε θα πορευτείς με το σύστημα που έχεις, που κουβαλάει αυτά τα προηγούμενα προβλήματα, είτε θα πας σε ένα καινούργιο σύστημα. Το ασφαλιστικό πρόβλημα δεν έχει να κάνει πρωτευόντως με πρόωρες συνταξιοδοτήσεις και τα ρέστα που θα ήθελες να εξορθολογιστούν.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 14, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Το ασφαλιστικό πρόβλημα δεν έχει να κάνει *πρωτευόντως με πρόωρες συνταξιοδοτήσει*ς και τα ρέστα που θα ήθελες να εξορθολογιστούν.


Προφανώς το ασφαλιστικό πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε από επιδρομή εξωγήινων στα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. Εκεί που είχαν λεφτά με ουρά για να δίνουν συντάξεις ακόμα και στους 30χρονους, ήρθαν οι εξωγήινοι και τα άρπαξαν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 14, 2015)

Helle, Δεν είναι λογικό, όπως στη φορολογία βάζει κανείς μεγαλύτερους συντελεστές στα μεγαλύτερα εισοδήματα και μηδενικούς στα μικρά, με τον ίδιο τρόπο να μειώσει αναλογικά, με μεγαλύτερους συντελεστές τις μεγαλύτερες συντάξεις και μηδενικούς τις μικρές; Θα πρέπει να παίξει με τα νούμερα μέχρι να φτάσει εκεί όπου το σύστημα θεωρείται βιώσιμο. 

Για τη διαστρέβλωση: Τι νόημα έχει στη συζήτηση να αναφέρεσαι αποκλειστικά σε κάτι που κανένας δεν είπε, εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον, το να γίνει η μικρότερη σύνταξη ακόμα μικρότερη; Εγώ το θεώρησα φτηνό λαϊκισμό και διαστρέβλωση αυτών που είχαν γραφτεί. Κάποιος που διαβάζει το νήμα δεν προλαβαίνει να διαβάσει το φλύαρο κείμενο και ρίχνει μια γρήγορη ματιά στη συνοπτική εικόνα που παρουσιάζεις. Ε, δεν είναι σωστή εικόνα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 14, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Προφανώς το ασφαλιστικό πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε από επιδρομή εξωγήινων στα ασφαλιστικά ταμεία. Εκεί που είχαν λεφτά με ουρά για να δίνουν συντάξεις ακόμα και στους 30χρονους, ήρθαν οι εξωγήινοι και τα άρπαξαν.



Αλεξάνδρα, όταν το ασφαλιστικό σύστημα έδινε για χρόνια σύνταξη 600 ευρώ για μέσες μηνιαίες εισφορές 60 ευρώ, στην καλύτερη των περιπτώσεων (40 χρόνια εργασίας, 20 χρόνια σύνταξης), αυτό σημαίνει ότι έπρεπε με κάποιον τρόπο να βρει το κράτος 5 φορές τα λεφτά που εισπράχθηκαν. Καταλαβαίνεις ότι αυτό είναι πολύ χειρότερο από το να βγει κάποιος στην σύνταξη στα 50 και να έχει (με την ίδια αναλογία) 30 χρόνια σύνταξης και 30 χρόνια εργασίας, αλλά με μέσες μηνιαίες εισφορές 300 ευρώ για 600 ευρώ σύνταξη. Αυτό είναι ολόκληρες κλίμακες μικρότερο πρόβλημα. Πρόβλημα μεν, όχι πρωτεύον δε. Από την άλλην, μια τέτοια διαφορά είναι δυνατόν να καλυφθεί με επανεπένδυση των εισφορών, σε ομόλογα μεγάλης απόδοσ... ουπς!

Φαντάζομαι να καταλαβαίνεις πού το πάω και με τα δυο επιχειρήματα. Το ένα το ανέλυσα επαρκώς και το θεωρώ τελειωμένο.



nickel said:


> Για τη διαστρέβλωση: Τι νόημα έχει στη συζήτηση να αναφέρεσαι αποκλειστικά σε κάτι που κανένας δεν είπε, εδώ μέσα τουλάχιστον, το να γίνει η μικρότερη σύνταξη ακόμα μικρότερη; Εγώ το θεώρησα φτηνό λαϊκισμό και διαστρέβλωση αυτών που είχαν γραφτεί. Κάποιος που διαβάζει το νήμα δεν προλαβαίνει να διαβάσει το φλύαρο κείμενο και ρίχνει μια γρήγορη ματιά στη συνοπτική εικόνα που παρουσιάζεις. Ε, δεν είναι σωστή εικόνα.



Βρε καλέ μου, δυο γραμμές ήταν το ποστ μου (κυριολεκτικά, εκτός αν έχεις υπερβολικά μικρό μόνιτορ). Ποιο φλύαρο κείμενο εμποδίζει τον αναγνώστη να δει την εικόνα που παρουσιάζω; Τα προηγούμενα;


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2015)

Καλημέρα,
Νίκελ, άκουγα πάντως σήμερα στο ραδιόφωνο ότι από τις οι μειώσεις που συζητιούνται τώρα έχουν εξαιρεθεί ρητώς από τους τρισκατάρατους «ξένους» οι χαμηλές συντάξεις.
Άκουσα επίσης και κάτι ενδιαφέρον για το άλλο τρισκατάρατο, το PSI. Το κούρεμα που έγινε, λέει, αντιστοιχεί περίπου στο διπλάσιο του ποσού που δίνει ετησίως το κράτος για τα ταμεία. Αν, δηλαδή, τα ελληνικά ταμεία δεν είχαν επενδύσει σε ομόλογα ελληνικού δημοσίου και είχαν ακόμα τα χρήματα αυτά*, το μόνο που θα είχαν κερδίσει θα ήταν ένα-δυο χρόνια της κρατικής επιδότησης. Σε καμία περίπτωση δε θα είχαν δηλαδή περίσσευμα χρημάτων, και αυτό επειδή τα τελευταία 20-30 χρόνια οι εισφορές είναι λιγότερες από τα έξοδα. 

Δηλαδή οι ασφαλισμένοι είναι λιγότεροι από τους συνταξιούχους. *Αυτό* το πρόβλημα πώς θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε, είπαμε; 


_________________________
*Να τονίσουμε εδώ ότι το ΙΚΑ φρόντισε να δεχτεί την πρόταση της τότε κυβέρνησης και να αποκαταστήσει το χαρτοφυλάκιό του, με αποτέλεσμα να καλύψει τις απώλειές του κατά 130%. Πράγμα που τα υπόλοιπα ταμεία δε θέλησαν να κάνουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Δηλαδή οι ασφαλισμένοι είναι λιγότεροι από τους συνταξιούχους. *Αυτό* το πρόβλημα πώς θα το αντιμετωπίσουμε, είπαμε;



Μα φυσικά δημιουργώντας πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα για τα επόμενα 10 χρόνια, που δεν θα αφήσουν ούτε δεκάρα για επενδύσεις και προγράμματα απασχόλησης για να μειωθεί η ανεργία.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 15, 2015)

Αααααα, επενδύσεις, τι ωραία λέξη! Μυρίζει χωματερή στην αθηναϊκή ριβιέρα!


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Μα φυσικά δημιουργώντας πρωτογενή πλεονάσματα για τα επόμενα 10 χρόνια, που δεν θα αφήσουν ούτε δεκάρα για επενδύσεις και προγράμματα απασχόλησης για να μειωθεί η ανεργία.


Μωρέ, χελι-γενή θα έπρεπε να σε λένε. 

Θα έλεγα ότι έπρεπε να είχαμε στείλει εσένα για τις διαπραγματεύσεις έξω, αλλά κι αυτοί εδώ το ίδιο τους τρέλαναν.  Ή αυτοί τρέλαναν εμάς, δεν με ενδιαφέρει να επιχειρηματολογήσω. :-(


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2015)

Θα έλεγα τώρα να μου πείτε εσείς πώς φαντάζεστε ότι μπορεί να μειωθεί η ανεργία και κατά συνέπεια να ισορροπήσει η αντιστοιχία απασχολούμενων-συνταξιούχων, αλλά ξέρω ότι θα ακούσω πάλι για απελευθέρωση επαγγελμάτων (των 100 που έμειναν, λες και είδαμε κάποια άνοδο απασχόλησης με την απελευθέρωση των προηγούμενων 250) και νομοθετικές ρυθμίσεις.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2015)

Σήμερα πια, εγώ νομίζω ότι η καλύτερη μέθοδος είναι με τη δημιουργία νέων, σύγχρονων δημόσιων υπηρεσιών στους τομείς όπου υστερεί το κράτος και η στελέχωσή τους με νέους επιστήμονες, που θα προσέλθουν χαρωποί από τις χαμηλόμισθες θέσεις τους στον ιδιωτικό τομέα. Στόχος θα είναι η δημιουργία ευγενούς ανταγωνισμού και η προσφορά δυνατότητας επιλογής στον πολίτη. Σε τομείς μεγάλης ανεργίας ίσως δημιουργηθούν από δύο νέες δημόσιες υπηρεσίες.

Η κάλυψη των δαπανών θα γίνει αρχικά με αύξηση του ΦΠΑ στο 30%, αλλά η αυξημένη κυκλοφορία χρήματος και οι αυξημένες κρατήσεις υπέρ του Δημοσίου θα επιτρέψουν δευτερογενώς την πρόσληψη και άλλων υπαλλήλων, με αποτέλεσμα να εκμηδενιστεί τελικά η ανεργία, να αυξηθεί ο υγιής ανταγωνισμός (όπως π.χ. μεταξύ των ΑΕΙ ή των νοσοκομείων της χώρας) και η ευημερία (μαζί με τις συντάξεις, βέβαια) να εκτοξευτεί στα ουράνια.

Σε επόμενο στάδιο, θα επεκταθούμε (οικονομικά ή στρατιωτικά στην ανάγκη) σε χώρες της φτωχής ΕΕ και θα εφαρμόσουμε και εκεί το επιτυχημένο μοντέλο μας (χρηματοδοτώντας το αρχικά με μικρή αύξηση του ΦΠΑ στο 35% και μικρή αύξηση του ΕΝΦΙΑ κατά 10% για τους πολύ πλούσιους ιδιωτικούς επιχειρηματίες, υπαλλήλους κλπ, από 20.000 οικογενειακό εισόδημα και πάνω).

Αργότερα...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2015)

Να πω εγώ σοβαρά; Και πες μου τι απ' αυτά θα δεχόταν η Ευρώπη σε διαπραγμάτευση:

1. Σταδιακή μείωση του ΦΠΑ, επαναξιολόγηση προϊόν-προϊόν και υπηρεσία-υπηρεσία ως προς το τι λογίζεται πολυτέλεια. Παραδείγματος χάριν είναι υπεργελοίο να βρίσκονται οι σερβιέτες στο 13% και οι βρεφικές πάνες στο 23%. Ή είναι και τα δυο πρώτης ανάγκης ή πολυτέλεια. Φυσικά λογίζω ότι και τα δυο είναι πρώτης ανάγκης. Ούτε καταλαβαίνω γιατί οι χυμοί και τα αναψυκτικά είναι στο 23% ενώ τα μπισκότα, ας πούμε, όχι (ή τα σοκολατάκια πολυτελείας).

2. Πλαφόν στο ύψος των συντάξεων σε πρώτη φάση και σταδιακή κατάργηση του σημερινού συστήματος και αντικατάσταση από ένα σύστημα ίδιας σύνταξης για όλους και ίδιων ορίων συνταξιοδότησης για τους πάντες (στα 65 minimum). Εξαιρέσεις του συστήματος μόνο για τα άτομα με αναπηρίες, επίκτητων ή μη.

3. Σταδιακή κατάργηση όλων των ασφαλιστικών εισφορών.

4. Ανάληψη από το κράτος όλων των εξόδων του συστήματος υγείας.

5. Μείωση των στρατιωτικών δαπανών.

6. Δημιουργία προγραμμάτων επιδότησης σχεδιασμού και λειτουργίας νέων επιχειρήσεων.

7. Φορολογικές ελαφρύνσεις και απαλλαγές για νεοσύστατες επιχειρήσεις.

8. Δημιουργία επιχειρήσεων από το ίδιο το κράτος και μεταβίβασή τους σε ιδιώτες (θα επεκταθώ κάποια στιγμή πώς ακριβώς θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτό και να μην χάσει το κράτος τίποτα, καθώς και το να γίνει σωστή υλοποίηση).

9. Δημιουργία φοιτητοτουρισμού. Χωρίς άλλα σχόλια.

10. Ενίσχυση του θερινού τουρισμού με άμεσες και έμμεσες επενδύσεις από το κράτος (νέοι θεσμοί, αγώνες, εκμετάλλευση του αρχαιολογικού τουρισμού, σοβαρές τουριστικές καμπάνιες, επανεξέταση όλων των νομικών και θεσμικών πλαισίων που αφορούν τον τουρισμό και την λειτουργία τουριστικών επιχειρήσεων).

11. Δημιουργία νέου σιδηροδρομικού δικτύου, βελτίωση όλων των υπαρχόντων δικτύων (οδικών, τηλεπικοινωνιακών, κτλ). Πώληση του σιδηροδρομικού δικτύου και των υπηρεσιών σιδηροδρόμων (ή ενοικίασή τους).

12. Διπλασιασμός (τουλάχιστον) των κονδυλίων για την παιδεία (αυτή είναι η αρχή κάθε συζήτησης για επανασχεδιασμό και βελτίωση της παιδείας, ό,τι κι αν περιλαμβάνει αυτή).

Αυτά εντελώς πρόχειρα και πάρα πολύ χοντρικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2015)

Ξέρω γω τι θα δεχόταν; Βάλε αριθμούς δίπλα, να παίξουμε το «κάνε με πρωθυπουργό για μια μέρα».


----------



## nickel (Jun 15, 2015)

Χέλι, κάνεις σαν να μην καταλαβαίνεις. Οι άλλοι θέλουν δεσμεύσεις με αριθμούς δίπλα που να είναι πειστικοί. Αποκεί και πέρα, αν θες να πάει μπροστά η χώρα, κάτσε να σχεδιάσεις την ανάπτυξη όπως νομίζεις καλύτερα. Δεν έχεις καταλάβει πώς λειτουργούν οι λογιστές των δανειστών; Τέτοιες υποσχέσεις σε χαρτί έχουν δει να στρώνονται μπροστά τους σε πολλά τραπέζια. Προφανώς δεν εντυπωσιάζονται.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ξέρω γω τι θα δεχόταν; Βάλε αριθμούς δίπλα, να παίξουμε το «κάνε με πρωθυπουργό για μια μέρα».



Μπορώ να βάλω αριθμούς, αλλά χοντρικά μπορώ να σου πω από τώρα ότι πρόκειται για συνολικές δαπάνες και απώλειες εσόδων άνω του 1 δις, τουλάχιστον για το πρώτο έτος (αργότερα είναι μεγαλύτερες αλλά κατά πάσα πιθανότητα λιγότερο οδυνηρές δημοσιονομικά).


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 15, 2015)

nickel said:


> Χέλι, κάνεις σαν να μην καταλαβαίνεις. Οι άλλοι θέλουν δεσμεύσεις με αριθμούς δίπλα που να είναι πειστικοί. Αποκεί και πέρα, αν θες να πάει μπροστά η χώρα, κάτσε να σχεδιάσεις την ανάπτυξη όπως νομίζεις καλύτερα. Δεν έχεις καταλάβει πώς λειτουργούν οι λογιστές των δανειστών; Τέτοιες υποσχέσεις σε χαρτί έχουν δει να στρώνονται μπροστά τους σε πολλά τραπέζια. Προφανώς δεν εντυπωσιάζονται.



Well, εγώ δεν είμαι μέλος της κυβέρνησης για να βάλω αριθμούς και να σχεδιάσω τίποτα. Από τα παραπάνω που έγραψα τι είναι αυτό που έχουν δει οι δανειστές;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 15, 2015)

Αν πρόκειται λοιπόν για θετικά μέτρα 1 δις, θα έπρεπε να τα έχει ήδη δρομολογήσει η κυβέρνηση (αντί να γκρεμίζει ακόμη και σωστά που έκαναν οι προηγούμενοι) και να έχει πάρει θετικά credits για τις διαπραγματεύσεις που υποτίθεται ότι κάνει και κοστίζουν ζεστά λεφτά κάθε μήνα. Ποιος είπε ότι χρειάζεται έγκριση από τους εταίρους για 1 δις θετικών μέτρων;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2015)

Βλέπω ότι η Ιταλία, η Γαλλία, η Δανία και η Αυστρία ξόδευαν για συντάξεις περισσότερα από μας, προ κρίσης (σύμφωνα με τα στοιχεία του ΟΟΣΑ και της Eurostat - 2009). Η δε Γερμανία δεν είναι πολύ μακριά. Ακριβέστερα, το 2009 ήμασταν ακριβώς στον μέσο ορο της ΕΕ, ενω η Γερμανία ηταν μόλις 0,2% πιο χαμηλά.

Το συνολικό κόστος κοινωνικών δαπανών της Ελλάδας (ως ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ) είναι μικρότερο από της Ολλανδίας, της Πορτογαλιας, της Ισπανίας, της Σουηδίας, της Αυστρίας, της Ιταλίας, της Δανίας, της Φινλανδίας, του Βέλγιου, ττης Γαλλίας και της Γερμανίας (ΟΟΣΑ, 2014).

Να θυμηθώ να κάνω μια λίστα μύθων για τις δημοσιονομικές διαφορές Ευρώπης-Ελλάδας.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Να θυμηθώ να κάνω μια λίστα μύθων για τις δημοσιονομικές διαφορές Ευρώπης-Ελλάδας.


Εγώ προτείνω να κάνεις κάτι καλύτερο: να αποδείξεις ότι η χρεοκοπία μας είναι μύθος. Όλα πάνε μια χαρά, λεφτά υπάρχουν.


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2015)

Έλλη, το πανξουτόνι...
Τα ίδια ακριβώς έλεγες προχτές κι έλεγες ότι χάρη στη συρρίκνωση του ΑΕΠ τους έχουμε ξεπεράσει.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2015)

SBE said:


> Έλλη, το πανξουτόνι...
> Τα ίδια ακριβώς έλεγες προχτές κι έλεγες ότι χάρη στη συρρίκνωση του ΑΕΠ τους έχουμε ξεπεράσει.



Εννοείται ότι χάρη στην συρρίκνωση του ΑΕΠ τώρα αυτά είναι παρελθόν, θέλω όμως να πω ότι δεν είναι αυτά per se που οδήγησαν στην κρίση και ειδικότερα ότι η κρίση αντιμετωπίστηκε παντελώς λάθος, όχι μόνο από τις κυβερνήσεις μας αλλά και από τους εταίρους μας και το ΔΝΤ. Ωστόσο, η Γαλλία δεν είναι και πολύ μακριά από μας, σε επίπεδο εξόδων για συντάξεις, ακόμα και σήμερα και παρ' όλα αυτά τα συνολικά μας έξοδα για κοινωνικές παροχές είναι ακόμη μικρότερα από όλων των χωρών που προανέφερα (κοίτα ξανά την δημοσίευσή μου).



Alexandra said:


> Εγώ προτείνω να κάνεις κάτι καλύτερο: να αποδείξεις ότι η χρεοκοπία μας είναι μύθος. Όλα πάνε μια χαρά, λεφτά υπάρχουν.



Αν και θα μπορούσα να πιπιλίσω κι εγώ την καραμέλα της "διαστρέβλωσης", θα το εκλάβω μόνο σαν χιούμορ (ούτε καν σαν ειρωνεία), γιατί δεν έχω εκφράσει πουθενά απόψεις που να πλησιάζουν σε κάτι τέτοιο, ξέρεις πολύ καλά ότι δεν πιστεύω σε ηλίθιες θεωρίες συνωμοσίας και το επίπεδο των απόψεων που εκφράζω δεν είναι τρίχρονου.

Αυτό που θα ήθελα να δείξω με μια τέτοια δημοσίευση είναι ότι ποτέ τα πράγματα σε μια οικονομία, σε ένα σύστημα, δεν είναι τόσο απλοϊκά όσο φαντάζουν, για να συρρικνώσεις τους λόγους για ένα φαινόμενο σε πέντε αράδες και να πεις "φταίει αυτό κι αυτό κι αυτό", όπως σε καφενειακές συζητήσεις ή σε βιβλία με πιασάρικους τίτλους για το πώς τα κράτη αποτυγχάνουν. Η πραγματικότητα είναι πολύ πιο σύνθετη (και ενδιαφέρουσα). Αλλιώς για μένα είναι πολύ εύκολο να πω "φταίτε εσείς, Αλεξάνδρα. Η γενιά σου και οι προηγούμενες. Διότι η δική μου δεν πρόλαβε να φταίξει σε τίποτα".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλλιώς για μένα είναι πολύ εύκολο να πω "φταίτε εσείς, Αλεξάνδρα. Η γενιά σου και οι προηγούμενες. Διότι η δική μου δεν πρόλαβε να φταίξει σε τίποτα".



Εγώ σε αυτό συμφωνώ. Κατά ένα μέρος. Αλλά να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι η δική μας γενιά, προτού γίνει οκνηρή και βαμπίρ των παιδιών της και έφτιαξε, και άλλαξε πράγματα. Δυστυχώς, το δραχμοποίησε συβαριτικά, με τον πιο χυδαίο και άδικο τρόπο.

Αλλά πώς αντιδρά η νέα γενιά, η δική σου, στην καταστροφή που οδήγησε τη χώρα η δική μου γενιά; Αποφεύγοντας να δει την πραγματικότητα όπως είναι και αναζητώντας χαμένους παραδείσους που δεν θα ξανάρθουν στο ορατό μέλλον; Διεκδικώντας διαιώνιση του άθλιου και αβίωτου καθεστώτος που έφτιαξε η γενιά μου; Με επιδόματα άγαμων γιων;* Αποδεχόμενη το χαρτζιλίκι από τη σύνταξη του παππού αντί για τη διεκδίκηση των όσων της αξίζουν; Με τεράστια αύξηση στην υποστήριξη των εθνικιστικών και λαϊκιστικών μύθων του παρελθόντος αντί για μια διέξοδο στο μέλλον;

Για να είμαι σαφής και να προλάβω σχετικές αντιδράσεις: προφανώς είναι «άδικη» αυτή η συζήτηση, με τόσο γενικευμένα υποκείμενα της συζήτησης. Αναφέρομαι όμως σε στατιστικούς μέσους όρους που, ως γνωστόν, δεν υπάρχουν στην πραγματικότητα.

-----------------
* Το διέγραψα επειδή αποδείχτηκε ότι ήταν κακοσερβιρισμένες παλιές ειδήσεις (8ετίας και βάλε -- ευχ στον Ν.Σ.) και ζητώ συγγνώμη για την επανάληψη εδώ. Δυστυχώς οι ειδήσεις στο Διαδίκτυο δεν πεθαίνουν ποτέ... (ΣτΔρ7χ)


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 16, 2015)

Hellegennes said:


> Αλλιώς για μένα είναι πολύ εύκολο να πω "φταίτε εσείς, Αλεξάνδρα. Η γενιά σου και οι προηγούμενες. Διότι η δική μου δεν πρόλαβε να φταίξει σε τίποτα".


Μα ακριβώς αυτό λέω σε όλους τους τόνους. Ότι φταίει η δική μου γενιά. Κι όταν κάποιοι από τη δική μου γενιά, μαζί μ' αυτούς κι εγώ, φωνάζουμε για τα αυτονόητα, ότι δηλαδή πρέπει να διορθωθούν τα λάθη της γενιάς μας, έρχονται οι νεαροί της ηλικίας σου και μας λένε ότι δεν θέλουν να διορθώσουμε τίποτα, θέλουν να παραμείνουν στο παραμύθι που τους τάιζαν οι γονείς τους όταν ήταν νήπια και μαθητές του δημοτικού. Τότε που ο μπαμπάς και η μαμά έβγαιναν στη σύνταξη κάτω από τα 50 τους (δεν εξαιρώ ούτε τον εαυτό μου) και αγόραζαν με δάνεια ένα αυτοκίνητο για κάθε μέλος της οικογένειας. 

Και το καταλαβαίνω άνθρωποι της γενιάς μου να τα έχουν στυλώσει και να μη δέχονται να χάσουν τίποτα προκειμένου να διορθωθούν τα στραβά της οικονομικής διαχείρισης της γενιάς μου. Αλλά να ψηφίζουν την επιστροφή στο φαύλο και ανοικονόμητο παρελθόν νέοι 20 και 30 χρονών;


----------



## Marinos (Jun 16, 2015)

Με το συμπάθειο, ξέρετε ότι σας εκτιμώ, αλλά πάτε να το τερματίσετε με τις γενιές. Δεν μας έφτανε ο εμφύλιος των δημόσιων vs. ιδιωτικών υπαλλήλων; Και για να είμαστε δίκαιοι, ο Ελ μίλησε για "καφενειακές συζητήσεις ή βιβλία με πιασάρικους τίτλους" όπου θα του ήταν πολύ εύκολο να πει κλπ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εγώ σε αυτό συμφωνώ. Κατά ένα μέρος. Αλλά να έχεις υπόψη σου ότι η δική μας γενιά, προτού γίνει οκνηρή και βαμπίρ των παιδιών της και έφτιαξε, και άλλαξε πράγματα. Δυστυχώς, το δραχμοποίησε συβαριτικά, με τον πιο χυδαίο και άδικο τρόπο.
> 
> Αλλά πώς αντιδρά η νέα γενιά, η δική σου, στην καταστροφή που οδήγησε τη χώρα η δική μου γενιά; Αποφεύγοντας να δει την πραγματικότητα όπως είναι και αναζητώντας χαμένους παραδείσους που δεν θα ξανάρθουν στο ορατό μέλλον; Διεκδικώντας διαιώνιση του άθλιου και αβίωτου καθεστώτος που έφτιαξε η γενιά μου; Με επιδόματα άγαμων γιων; Αποδεχόμενη το χαρτζιλίκι από τη σύνταξη του παππού αντί για τη διεκδίκηση των όσων της αξίζουν; Με τεράστια αύξηση στην υποστήριξη των εθνικιστικών και λαϊκιστικών μύθων του παρελθόντος αντί για μια διέξοδο στο μέλλον;
> 
> Για να είμαι σαφής και να προλάβω σχετική αντιδράσεις: προφανώς είναι «άδικη» αυτή η συζήτηση, με τόσο γενικευμένα υποκείμενα της συζήτησης. Αναφέρομαι όμως σε στατιστικούς μέσους όρους που, ως γνωστόν, δεν υπάρχουν στην πραγματικότητα.



Η δική μου γενιά αντιδρά είτε προσπαθώντας απλώς να επιβιώσει, εδώ, είτε φεύγοντας σε άλλες χώρες. Και καλά κάνουν όσοι το κάνουν, εδώ που τα λέμε, γιατί είναι σούπερ ντούπερ άδικο να έχεις ξοδέψει 5-10 χρόνια απ' την ζωή σου για να μορφωθείς και να καταλήγεις να βγάζεις 400 ευρώ τον μήνα, γιατί έτσι. Η διεκδίκηση όσων μας αξίζουν αυτό είναι; Να αποδεχθώ ότι για τα επόμενα 20 χρόνια, μέχρι να αρχίσουμε να πλησιάζουμε την τρίτη ηλικία, θα φυτοζωούμε (με το 60%+ των αποδοχών μας να πάει στο κράτος), όσοι φυτοζωούμε, γιατί οι υπόλοιποι θα είναι άνεργοι;

Τι να διεκδικήσουμε; Να μειωθούν οι μισθοί των ΔΥ;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2015)

Η αντίστοιχη συζήτηση πριν από κάποια χρόνια, σε κάποιο χωριό ή μικρή πόλη της Ελλάδας θα ήταν: «Και τι να κάνω μάνα; Να πάω στην πόλη; Να πάω στα καράβια;»

Πριν από 30-40 χρόνια προσθέσαμε μια νέα απάντηση: «Όχι, μείνε εδώ να σε βολέψω κάπου στο Δημόσιο.»

Σε μια χώρα όπου η απάντηση στο «γιατί να παίρνουν σύνταξη οι άγαμες θυγατέρες ορισμένων επαγγελμάτων;» είναι «να παίρνουν και οι γιοι» ας καθίσουμε να συζητάμε παρελκυστικά αν το θέμα είναι οι μισθοί και το ύψος των ελάχιστων συντάξεων.

Και εδώ σταματάω, επειδή όπως ήδη είπες τα φαινόμενα είναι σύνθετα και η ανάλυσή τους στα επιμέρους ανακατεύει πολλές σούπες.


----------



## SBE (Jun 16, 2015)

Όντως, το παραξηλώσαμε με τις γενιές, κι επειδή εγώ ανήκω στη γενιά που είναι ανάμεσα στον Έλλη και τον Δόχτορα, επιτρέπεται να έχω ράμματα για τη γούνα και των δύο; 
Γιατί όταν τελειώσαμε το πανεπιστήμιο, οι συμφοιτητές μου έκαναν κατά μέσο όρο μια πενταετία να βρούνε δουλειά, η δουλειά πλήρωνε τρεις κι εξήντα σε άθλιες συνθήκες και στο τέλος όποιος μπορούσε πήγε στο δημόσιο με τρεις και πενηνταενιά, ενώ το χαρτζιλίκι από τους γονείς, τους στήριζε και τους στηρίζει ακόμα και τώρα που σαραντάρισαν. Εννοείται ότι επειδή μπήκαμε στην αγορά εργασίας την εποχή που είχε τελειώσει η μεγάλη ασυδοσία των διορισμών στο δημόσιο με χαρτί από την κλαδική και προσόντα μηδέν, μόνο μερικοί προνομιούχοι κατάφεραν να βολευτούν. Οι υπόλοιποι μέτρια πράματα. Μόνο που αυτά έγιναν σε εποχές "αριστερής" κυβέρνησης, κι όλοι οι συνήθεις διαμαρτυρόμενοι ήταν πολύ απασχολημένοι να επενδύουν στο χρηματιστήριο, οπότε κανένας δεν βγήκε να φωνάξει για τη γενιά των 120.000 δρχ/ 400 ευρώ. Ή έστω να απαιτήσει να μπουν δυο γερές βάσεις σε ένα- δυο πράγματα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σε μια χώρα όπου η απάντηση στο «γιατί να παίρνουν σύνταξη οι άγαμες θυγατέρες ορισμένων επαγγελμάτων;» είναι «να παίρνουν και οι γιοι» ας καθίσουμε να συζητάμε παρελκυστικά αν το θέμα είναι οι μισθοί και το ύψος των ελάχιστων συντάξεων.


Προικοδότηση πάντως (δηλαδή εφάπαξ ποσό με την ενηλικίωση ή την ολοκλήρωση των σπουδών) παίρνουν και οι γιοι, επειδή το θέμα είχε κριθεί άδικο από τα δικαστήρια (γιατί να παίρνει το κορίτσι και όχι το αγόρι).

Θα ήθελα να σημειώσω στα παραπάνω της SBE ότι κτγμ για την κατάσταση αυτή φταίνε *όλες* οι κυβερνήσεις της μεταπολίτευσης (για πριν δεν ξέρω, γι' αυτό δε μιλάω) και όλες οι αντιπολιτεύσεις. Για παράδειγμα όταν ο Γιαννίτσης είχε δοκιμάσει να μεταρρυθμίσει το ασφαλιστικό, είχαν κατέβει όλοι στους δρόμους, όλοι, και η δεξιά και η αριστερά που σήμερα κυβερνά και το εγχείρημά του δεν είχε βρει στήριξη από πουθενά, ούτε από το ίδιο του το κόμμα. Κανείς δεν είναι αθώος του αίματος: τις υπέρογκες συντάξεις των ευγενών ταμείων τις στήριζαν όλοι όταν έρεε το χρήμα, ακόμα κι εκείνοι που σήμερα διατείνονται πως «δεν κυβέρνησαν ποτέ».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2015)

Αφού έπιασες τα ειδικά ταμεία, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι οι υψηλές συντάξεις δεν βασίζονται μόνο ή κυρίως στις εισφορές τους, αλλά κατά βάση στις κρατήσεις από τρίτους (όλους μας).

Μέσα στον χτεσινό ορυμαγδό ακούστηκε και ότι η ΕΕ πρότεινε/ζήτησε από την κυβέρνηση να συνταξιοδοτούνται οι ΕΕ με βάση κρατήσεις που θα βασίζονται στα εισοδήματά τους.

Μια τόσο απλή πρόταση που εκτός από λογική χτυπάει άμεσα και τη φοροδιαφυγή: για να πάρει αξιόλογη σύνταξη ο μεταφραστής (), ο γιατρός, ο δικηγόρος, ο έμπορος, ο αυτοκινητιστής θα πρέπει να καταβάλουν αυξημένες εισφορές --που θα πρέπει να βασίζονται σε αυξημένα _*και φανερά*_ εισοδήματα, συνεπώς...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Προικοδότηση πάντως (δηλαδή εφάπαξ ποσό με την ενηλικίωση ή την ολοκλήρωση των σπουδών) παίρνουν και οι γιοι, επειδή το θέμα είχε κριθεί άδικο από τα δικαστήρια (γιατί να παίρνει το κορίτσι και όχι το αγόρι).



Δεν ισχύει. Εκτός κι αν μιλάμε για κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2015)

Κακό πράγμα η ξερολίαση. Μιλάω από πρώτο χέρι και για του λόγου το αληθές σε παραπέμπω εδώ. Ξέρω επίσης με απόλυτη βεβαιότητα ότι οι προικοδοτήσεις πολλών χιλιάδων ευρώ δίνονται σε κορίτσια και αγόρια όχι μόνο από τα ταμεία των ΕΔ αλλά και από άλλα ευγενή ταμεία, όπως π.χ. του ΟΤΕ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2015)

Μιλάς από πρώτο χέρι; Δηλαδή είσαι αγόρι που προικοδοτήθηκε από σύνταξη γονέα; Εγώ πάντως είμαι τέκνο που για ένα διάστημα έπαιρνε σύνταξη από τα 16 ως τα 18 μου, η οποία κόπηκε φυσικά μετά. Ποτέ δεν πήρα τίποτε άλλο και έχω ανύπαντρη αδερφή που παίρνει ακόμα. Δηλαδή μιλάω από πρώτο χέρι.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2015)

Η προικοδότηση ξέρεις τι είναι, καλέ μου άνθρωπε; *Όπως έγραψα*, είναι ένα εφάπαξ ποσόν που παίρνουν τα παιδιά των στρατιωτικών και ασφαλισμένων ευγενών ταμείων όταν ενηλικώνονται. *Όχι η σύνταξη* για την οποία, *όπως έγραψα*, δεν ισχύει η αρχή της ισότητας των φύλων. Και ναι, έχω δύο αδερφούς, οπότε κάτι ξέρω.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 17, 2015)

Δεν έχει καταλάβει τι είναι η προικοδότηση. Στη δική μου εποχή την έπαιρναν μόνο τα κορίτσια που οι γονείς τους ανήκαν στα ευγενή ταμεία (οι γονείς μου ήταν τραπεζικοί), όταν παντρεύονταν. Εγώ είχα πάρει τότε περίπου 400.000 δραχμές που αντιστοιχούσαν σε 20 τετραγωνικά του σπιτιού που αγόρασα.
Στη συνέχεια την αποσυνέδεσαν από τον γάμο και την δίνουν και στα αγόρια.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν έχει καταλάβει τι είναι η προικοδότηση.


Ναι, αλλά την άποψή του θέλει να μας την πει. Λέγοντάς μας και από πάνω ότι κάνουμε και λάθος.

Σήμερα η προικοδότηση δεν εξαρτάται από το γάμο, όπως λες. Μετά από δικαστικούς αγώνες, την παίρνουν όλα τα παιδιά όταν κλείσουν μια ηλικία (π.χ. 21 για τους ΟΤΕτζήδες) ή όταν μπουν στο πανεπιστήμιο. Το ποσόν της εξαρτάται από το πόσο έχει μείνει ο γονιός ως ενεργός ασφαλισμένος στο ταμείο - η δική μου ήταν σχετικά μικρή. 
Θυμάμαι παράδειγμα παιδιών που ήταν η μαμά τους στον ΟΤΕ (συνταξιούχος από τα 45) και είχαν πάρει όλα από 20 χιλιάδες ευρώ περίπου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Η προικοδότηση ξέρεις τι είναι, καλέ μου άνθρωπε; *Όπως έγραψα*, είναι ένα εφάπαξ ποσόν που παίρνουν τα παιδιά των στρατιωτικών και ασφαλισμένων ευγενών ταμείων όταν ενηλικώνονται. *Όχι η σύνταξη* για την οποία, *όπως έγραψα*, δεν ισχύει η αρχή της ισότητας των φύλων. Και ναι, έχω δύο αδερφούς, οπότε κάτι ξέρω.



Είπα, "εκτός κι αν αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο". Άλλο "παιδιά των στρατιωτικών" κι άλλο το γενικό που έγραψες.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, η δικιά μου μάνα δούλευε στα κεντρικά του ΙΚΑ και βγήκε στην σύνταξη στα 45 (πέθανε στα 46) και το κομμάτι της σύνταξης που έπαιρνα ήταν γύρω στα 100-150 ευρώ (δεν θυμάμαι το ακριβές νούμερο, αλλά ήταν κάπου ανάμεσα). Δεν υπήρξε κάποιο εφάπαξ ποσό, αλλά ευχαριστώ που το συγκεκριμενοποίησες. Ποια είναι λοιπόν τα "ευγενή ταμεία";


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Προικοδότηση πάντως (δηλαδή εφάπαξ ποσό με την ενηλικίωση ή την ολοκλήρωση των σπουδών) παίρνουν και οι γιοι, επειδή το θέμα είχε κριθεί άδικο από τα δικαστήρια (γιατί να παίρνει το κορίτσι και όχι το αγόρι).





Hellegennes said:


> Είπα, "εκτός κι αν αναφέρεσαι σε κάτι πολύ συγκεκριμένο". Άλλο "παιδιά των στρατιωτικών" κι άλλο το γενικό που έγραψες.


Κατ' αρχάς έγραψα «προικοδότηση» κι εσύ άρχισες να λες για τη σύνταξη, λέγοντάς μου μάλιστα ότι «δεν ισχύει» αυτό που γράφω. Φυσικά παρέκαμψες εντελώς το ότι η προικοδότηση δίνεται ανεξαρτήτως του εάν ο ασφαλισμένος γονιός βρίσκεται εν ζωή ή όχι.
Δεύτερον, πας να κρύψεις το ότι απάντησες χωρίς να έχεις καταλάβει το θέμα της συζήτησης λέγοντάς μου ότι έγραψα «κάτι γενικό». 
Τρίτον, πας να στρέψεις τη συζήτηση σε κάτι άλλο. Τα ευγενή ταμεία δίνουν προικοδότηση στα τέκνα των ασφαλισμένων τα έχει ο φίλος μας ο γκούγκλης, μπορείς να ψάξεις να τα βρεις αν δε σου αρκούν τα παραδείγματα που έχουμε παραπάνω (ΟΤΕ, ΕΔ και σώματα ασφαλείας, τραπεζικοί). 

Και για να ξαναγυρίσω στο θέμα μας, όπως έγραφα και στο άλλο νήμα, θεωρώ την προικοδότηση άδικη, καθότι ευνοεί μερίδα μόνο του πληθυσμού και όχι όλους. Όπως άδικη θεωρώ και την καταβολή σύνταξης στις άγαμες θυγατέρες.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 17, 2015)

Έχεις σε όλα δίκιο, έχω σε όλα άδικο. Έχω χαμηλό δείκτη νοημοσύνης και αδυναμία κατανόησης κειμένου. Ζητώ ταπεινά συγγνώμη. Αγνοήστε αυτό το μήνυμα και συνεχίστε την συζήτηση.


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2015)

Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε λίγο την ορολογία;
Ποια είναι τα "ευγενή ταμεία";
Ρωτάω γιατί έχω ακούσει ότι τέτοιο είναι το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ στο οποίο είμαι ασφαλισμένη και προίκες κλπ δεν δίνει, ούτε έδινε παλιότερα. 
Επίσης η σύνταξη του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ήταν και είναι ίση με τη μέγιστη του ΙΚΑ.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 18, 2015)

Σε χθεσινό άρθρό του στη γερμανική εφημερίδα Tagesspiegel, ο πρωθυπουργός μας πληροφορεί τους γερμανούς αναγνώστες ότι η μέση ηλικία συνταξιοδότησης στην Ελλάδα είναι 64,4 έτη για τους άνδρες και 64,5 έτη για τις γυναίκες. (Κατά λέξη, ο πρωθυπουργος γράφει: «μέση ηλικία αποχώρησης από την αγορά εργασίας», αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλαβώ ότι εννοεί κάτι διαφορετικό από μέση ηλικία συνταξιοδότησης).

Αλλά στην περίφημη πρόταση των 47 σελίδων που κατέθεσε η ελληνική κυβέρνηση στους «θεσμούς», προβλέπεται (σελ. 14) ότι η μέση ηλικία συνταξιοδότησης θα είναι, για το 2015, 56,3 έτη στο Δημόσιο και 60,6 στο ΙΚΑ. Καμία σχέση με τα 64,5 έτη του αρθρογράφου πρωθυπουργού.

Καταλαβαίνω κάτι λάθος;


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Ναι, είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα. Οι συνταξιούχοι δεν σταματάνε κατ' ανάγκην να δουλεύουνε. Όχι μόνο αυτό, αλλά στα ελεύθερα επαγγέλματα μπορεί να διαλέξει το άτομο να συνεχίσει να εργάζεται.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 18, 2015)

ΟΚ, αλλά τι μας νοιάζει αυτό; Αυτό που μας νοιάζει είναι από ποια ηλικία και πέρα παίρνει σύνταξη. Ή όχι;
Στην αμέσως προηγούμενη παράγραφο ο πρωθυπουργός αναφέρεται ρητά στην ηλικία *συνταξιοδότησης.*
Κατά λέξη, γράφει:

Σε ότι αφορά τις ηλικίες συνταξιοδότησης, μήπως στην Ελλάδα οι εργαζόμενοι συνταξιοδοτούνται πολύ νωρίτερα; Η αλήθεια είναι το όριο συνταξιοδότησης στην Ελλάδα είναι στα 67 έτη για άντρες και γυναίκες, δηλαδή δύο χρόνια πάνω από τη Γερμανία.

Η μέση ηλικία αποχώρησης από την αγορά εργασίας των αντρών στην Ελλάδα είναι στα 64,4 χρόνια, δηλαδή 8 μήνες νωρίτερα από τα 65,1 χρόνια της Γερμανίας ενώ οι ελληνίδες γυναίκες αποχωρούν από την εργασία τους στα 64,5 χρόνια, 3,5 περίπου μήνες αργότερα από τις γερμανίδες που αποχωρούν στα 64,2 χρόνια.


Η δεύτερη παράγραφος είναι διευκρινιστική της πρώτης. Αν δεν αναφέρεται σε ηλικία συνταξιοδότησης αλλά σε κάτι διαφορετικό, όπως λες, τότε πρόκειται για υπόδειγμα παραπειστικού επιχειρήματος.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 18, 2015)

Μας ενδιαφέρουν και τα δυο. Αν παίρνει σύνταξη αλλά συνεχίζει να δουλεύει και να παράγει έργο, αντισταθμίζεται κάπως το πράγμα. Συνήθως βέβαια μιλάμε για μαύρα χρήματα και χωρίς ασφάλιση. Δεν ξέρω πόσο αντισταθμίζεται, πάντως κάποιον έστω μικρό ρόλο παίζει στην οικονομία.

Νομίζω ότι το επιχείρημα είναι στο πλαίσιο του πόσο εργάζεται ο ένας και ο άλλος λαός. Οι Έλληνες έχουν μέση παραγωγικότητα κατ' άτομο κοντά στον μέσο όρο της ΕΕ* και αρκετά περισσότερες ώρες εργασίας από τον μέσο όρο της ΕΕ.



* αλλά μικρότερη παραγωγικότητα ανά ώρα εργασίας.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 18, 2015)

Hellegennes, νομίζω ότι εκείνο που θέλει να αναδείξει ο panadeli είναι ότι όπως φαίνεται ο πρωθυπουργός στο άρθρο του γράφει κάτι αναληθές. Το ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει και κάτι άλλο, που δεν ονομάζεται ωστόσο «ηλικία συνταξιοδότησης», και που παρουσιάζει κι αυτό οικονομικό ενδιαφέρον, είναι ένα άλλο θέμα — το οποίο ωστόσο δεν ήταν αυτό για το οποίο έγραψε ο Τσίπρας. Ούτε το κράτος έχει αναλυτικά στοιχεία για τη μαύρη εργασία των συνταξιούχων, μόνον εικασίες (και αν...) μπορεί να κάνει — αλλιώς τι μαύρη εργασία θα ήταν αν ήταν όλα δηλωμένα; Πάντως αν βάλεις τα νούμερα κάτω για να βγάλεις σταθμισμένο μέσο όρο (καθότι τα στοιχεία για τους ΔΥ και ΙΥ, που έχουμε δώσει εμείς ως χώρα, είναι αρκετά ακριβή) υπολογίζοντας ότι οι αγρότες βγαίνουν στη σύνταξη στα 65 (ΣτΖ: ο ΟΓΑ έχει υποτετραπλάσιες εισφορές απ' τον ΟΑΕΕ) και του ΟΑΕΕ βγαίνουν στα 64, τότε θα οδηγηθείς στο παράδοξο ότι οι ασφαλισμένοι του ΕΤΑΑ θα πρέπει να βγαίνουν στα 72 για να προκύψει μ.ό. 64,5! Πιο εύλογο βρίσκω το να μιλά ο πρωθυπουργός για το πώς θα έχει η κατάσταση με τη συνταξιοδοτική νομοθεσία όπως ισχύει αυτήν ακριβώς τη στιγμή, κι όχι να δίνει τον μ.ό. της ηλικίας συνταξιοδότησης (στα πόσα αρχίσαμε να τους πληρώνουμε τη σύνταξη, δλδ) όλων των σημερινών συνταξιοδοτούμενων.
http://www.tovima.gr/finance/article/?aid=616799
http://www.kathimerini.gr/819146/ar...-xwrizei-dnt-kai-kyvernhsh-gia-to-asfalistiko


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 19, 2015)

Να πω την αλήθεια κι εγώ δεν καταλαβαίνω σε τι ακριβώς αναφέρεται ο Τσιπρας. Εγώ παρατήρησα μόνο ότι είναι διαφορετικά πράγματα η αποχώρηση και η συνταξιοδότηση.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 19, 2015)

Zazula said:


> (ΣτΖ: ο ΟΓΑ έχει υποτετραπλάσιες εισφορές απ' τον ΟΑΕΕ)


Και εισπράττει και εισφορές από τις υπέρ τρίτων, μέσω παραβόλων.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 19, 2015)

Palavra said:


> Και εισπράττει και εισφορές από τις υπέρ τρίτων, μέσω παραβόλων.


Το 20% επί του τέλους των χαρτοσήμων, που δίνει 1 δις ετησίως. http://www.pcci.gr/evepimages/FOROIYPERTRITON_F25128.pdf


----------



## nickel (Jun 22, 2015)

ΠΑΣΧΟΣ ΜΑΝΔΡΑΒΕΛΗΣ
*Ανορθολογισμοί Επικρατείας*
Καθημερινή 21.06.2015 

Κάποτε το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας ήταν μια όαση ορθολογισμού στη χώρα. Οι αποφάσεις του –είτε συμφωνούσε κάποιος είτε διαφωνούσε– είχαν εσωτερική συνοχή. Δεν ήταν αερολογίες σαν εκείνες που εκστόμιζαν οι πολιτικοί. Αποτελούσαν σοβαρά νομικά κείμενα, με αρχή, μέση και συμπέρασμα. Εξ ου και ο σεβασμός στο δικαστήριο που δημιούργησε ο Ελευθέριος Βενιζέλος το 1929. Αυτόν τον σεβασμό οι δικαστές τον είχαν κερδίσει με το σπαθί τους.

Σε μια χώρα όμως όπου κατέρρευσε ο ορθός λόγος, δεν θα έπρεπε να περιμένει κανείς ότι το Συμβούλιο της Επικρατείας θα έμενε αμόλυντο. Το πρόβλημα με την τελευταία απόφαση της ολομέλειας, που θεωρεί αντισυνταγματικές τις περικοπές συντάξεων (μόνο όσες είναι άνω των 1.000 ευρώ), δεν είναι ότι ανακάλυψε το «λεφτόδενδρο» από το οποίο οι δικαστές φίλεψαν πρώτα τον εαυτό τους και μετά όσους επισκέπτονταν το ΣτΕ. Είναι ότι η απόφασή τους δεν έχει καμιά λογική συνοχή.

Κατ’ αρχάς, οι ανώτατοι δικαστές σημειώνουν ότι «η περικοπή των συντάξεων δεν μπορεί να παραβιάζει αυτό που αποτελεί τον συνταγματικό πυρήνα του κοινωνικοασφαλιστικού δικαιώματος, δηλαδή τη χορήγηση στον συνταξιούχο παροχών τέτοιων που να του επιτρέπουν να διαβιώνει, με αξιοπρέπεια, εξασφαλίζοντας τους όρους όχι μόνο της φυσικής του υποστάσεως (διατροφή, ένδυση, στέγαση, βασικά οικιακά αγαθά, θέρμανση, υγιεινή και ιατρική περίθαλψη όλων των βαθμίδων) αλλά και της συμμετοχής του στην κοινωνική ζωή με τρόπο που δεν αφίσταται, πάντως, ουσιωδώς από τις αντίστοιχες συνθήκες του εργασιακού βίου».

Κλιμακωτά... δικαιώματα

Προφανώς ο... «συνταγματικός πυρήνας του κοινωνικοασφαλιστικού δικαιώματος» λειτουργεί από το χιλιάρικο και πάνω, αφού η ολομέλεια του ΣτΕ αποφάσισε μηδενικές αυξήσεις στις συντάξεις μέχρι 1.000 ευρώ.

Αντιθέτως, η ίδια ολομέλεια αποφάσισε να επαυξήσει τις συντάξεις 1.000-1.500 ευρώ κατά 5%· 10% τις συντάξεις 1.500-2.000 ευρώ· και 15% τις συντάξεις άνω των 2.000 ευρώ. Δηλαδή, κάποιος που παίρνει 3.000 ευρώ θα πάρει κι ένα πεντακοσάρικο επιπλέον, έτσι ώστε «η συμμετοχή του στην κοινωνική ζωή με τρόπο να μην αφίσταται ουσιωδώς από τις αντίστοιχες συνθήκες του εργασιακού βίου». Ξέρουν τα μέλη του Ανωτάτου Δικαστηρίου πόσοι εργαζόμενοι των 300, 400, 500 ευρώ θα ήθελαν να συμμετάσχουν στον «κοινωνικό βίο, με τρόπο που δεν θα αφίσταται από τις συνθήκες του συνταξιοδοτικού βίου», όπως τις νομολογεί το ΣτΕ; Η πλειονότητα των εργαζομένων θα ήθελαν να είχαν μισθούς άνω των 1.000 ευρώ έτσι ώστε να τους μένει και κάτι, αφού πληρώσουν το 40% του εισοδήματός τους σε συνταξιοδοτικές εισφορές.

Ο ανορθολογισμός της απόφασης που εξέδωσε η ολομέλεια του ΣτΕ τεκμηριώνεται και από μια άλλη περικοπή: Το Σύνταγμα, λένε οι δικαστές, επιβάλλει στο κράτος, όταν λαμβάνονται μέτρα περικοπής των συντάξεων, να προβαίνει «σε ειδική και εμπεριστατωμένη και επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένη μελέτη, από την οποία να προκύπτει αφ’ ενός μεν ότι τα συγκεκριμένα μέτρα (σ.σ. περικοπή συντάξεων) είναι πράγματι πρόσφορα αλλά και αναγκαία για την αποτελεσματική αντιμετώπιση του προβλήματος της βιωσιμότητας των φορέων κοινωνικής ασφάλισης εν όψει των παραγόντων που το προκάλεσαν, έτσι ώστε η λήψη των μέτρων αυτών να είναι σύμφωνη με τις συνταγματικές αρχές της αναλογικότητας και της ισότητας στα δημόσια βάρη, αφ’ ετέρου δε, ότι οι επιπτώσεις από τα μέτρα αυτά στο βιοτικό επίπεδο των πληττομένων προσώπων, συνδυαζόμενες με άλλα τυχόν ληφθέντα μέτρα (φορολογικά κ.ά.), αλλά και με το σύνολο των κοινωνικοοικονομικών συνθηκών της δεδομένης συγκυρίας, δεν έχουν αθροιστικά αποτέλεσμα τέτοιο που να οδηγεί σε ανεπίτρεπτη παραβίαση του πυρήνα του συνταγματικού δικαιώματος σε κοινωνική ασφάλιση».

Ας προσπεράσουμε τις πομφόλυγες περί «αναλογικότητας»· το ίδιο δικαστήριο «δυσαναλογικώς» κλιμακώνει τη μη περικοπή συντάξεων: 0% για συντάξεις κάτω των 1.000 ευρώ, 5% για 1.000-1.500 ευρώ, 10% για 1.500-2.000 ευρώ και 15% για συντάξεις άνω των 2.000 ευρώ. Για την έκθεση Σπράου, που από το 1996 προειδοποιούσε για κατάρρευση του ασφαλιστικού, δεν έχει ακούσει τίποτε ο κ. Σωτήρης Ρίζος; Δεν έχει πάρει τίποτε το αυτί των δικαστών για τις δεκάδες αναλογιστικές μελέτες που έχουν γίνει και αποδεικνύουν ότι σχεδόν ουδέν Ταμείο είναι βιώσιμο; Δεν έχουν διαβάσει ούτε στις εφημερίδες τα ευρωπαϊκά στατιστικά στοιχεία, που δείχνουν ότι οι ελληνικές δαπάνες για τις συντάξεις είναι οι υψηλότερες στην Ευρώπη φτάνοντας το 17,5% του ΑΕΠ (στοιχεία 2012), όταν οι αντίστοιχες δαπάνες στη Γερμανία (τον μεγαλύτερο δανειστή της χώρας για να πληρώνονται οι συντάξεις) φτάνουν το 12,3% του ΑΕΠ; Το ελληνικό ποσοστό του ΑΕΠ για τις συντάξεις είναι διπλάσιο από το αντίστοιχο ακόμη και των φτωχότερων δανειστών μας, όπως είναι οι Σλοβάκοι. «Πώς να εξηγήσω στη φτωχή Σλοβακία ότι πρέπει να δώσουμε λεφτά στην Ελλάδα για μισθούς και συντάξεις;» αναρωτήθηκε πρόσφατα (15.2.2015) ο αριστερός πρωθυπουργός της χώρας.

Προφανώς ο κ. Ρόμπερτ Φίκο δεν ξέρει τίποτε για «τον συνταγματικό πυρήνα του κοινωνικοασφαλιστικού δικαιώματος». Μόλις πάρει την απόφαση του ΣτΕ, θα μπορέσει να εξηγήσει στους Σλοβάκους (που έχουν το μισό κατά κεφαλήν εισόδημα και μέση σύνταξη 375 ευρώ) γιατί πρέπει να δανείσουν τη χώρα μας έτσι ώστε οι Έλληνες με συντάξεις άνω των 2.000 ευρώ να πάρουν επιπλέον 15%!

«Οι μελέτες»

Η λογική ασυνέπεια της απόφασης φαίνεται ανάγλυφη στο σκεπτικό περί προηγούμενης «ειδικής και εμπεριστατωμένης και επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένης μελέτης». Ας υποθέσουμε ότι δεν υπήρχαν αναλογιστικές μελέτες, όπως ισχυρίζεται η ολομέλεια του ΣτΕ, και οι περικοπές της εκτελεστικής εξουσίας είναι αυθαίρετες. Αλλά τότε με βάση ποιες «εμπεριστατωμένες μελέτες» το δικαστήριο αποφάσισε τις αυξήσεις; Δηλαδή, αν είναι αυθαίρετη η κυβερνητική απόφαση για περικοπές, άλλο τόσο αυθαίρετη είναι η απόφαση για τις μη περικοπές. Αν το δικαστήριο σεβόταν τον εαυτό του και τη λογική, ή θα έπρεπε να επιφυλαχθεί ζητώντας τις μελέτες ή να διατάξει την κυβέρνηση να τις κάνει. Εξάλλου, το ίδιο δικαστήριο αποφάνθηκε ότι οι περικοπές στις συντάξεις της περιόδου 2010-2011 είναι συνταγματικές, επειδή «έγιναν κάτω από την πίεση όλως εξαιρετικών περιστάσεων και ήταν επιβαλλόμενες κατά την εκτίμηση της τότε κυβέρνησης για άμεση αντιμετώπιση της κρίσεως». Μπα; Με βάση ποια «ειδική και εμπεριστατωμένη και επιστημονικά τεκμηριωμένη μελέτη» το έκριναν αυτό; Πώς οσμίζονται τον αέρα οι δικαστές και ξέρουν πότε ξεκινά και πότε τελειώνει μια οικονομική κρίση; Πώς ξέρουν ότι οι περικοπές το 2010-2011 ήταν «αναγκαίες» και συνεπώς «συνταγματικές», αλλά το 2012 δεν ήταν ούτε αναγκαίες ούτε συνταγματικές;

Το έλλειμμα του 1,5 δισ. ευρώ που δημιουργεί η απόφαση του ΣτΕ, για να δοθούν τα αυξημένα ποσά σε συντάξεις άνω των 1.000 ευρώ, θα πληρωθεί από τις εισφορές και τους φόρους των εργαζομένων, η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των οποίων κερδίζουν κάτω από 1.000 ευρώ. Μεγαλύτερο όμως και από το δημοσιονομικό έλλειμμα είναι το έλλειμμα ορθού λόγου στην Επικράτεια, ακόμη και σε χώρους όπου κάποτε ευδοκιμούσε. Αυτό το έλλειμμα πληρώνουμε τώρα, αλλά θα το πληρώσουμε ακόμη πιο ακριβά αφού έπεσαν και τα τελευταία κάστρα σοβαρότητας σε αυτήν τη χώρα...
http://www.kathimerini.gr/820257/opinion/epikairothta/politikh/anor8ologismoi-epikrateias​


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 22, 2015)

Πάλι μας κουβαλάς εδώ τα νεοφιλελεύθερα του Πάσχου. Αφού είναι σαφές το σκεπτικό: _«η συμμετοχή του στην κοινωνική ζωή με τρόπο να μην αφίσταται ουσιωδώς από τις αντίστοιχες συνθήκες του εργασιακού βίου»_. Αυτοί που ζούσαν καλά στη ζωή τους πρέπει να ζουν εξίσου καλά και κυρίως, στα κοινωνικά επίπεδά τους και με τη σύνταξή τους. Οι φτωχοί, ας πρόσεχαν. Αν είχαν μεγαλύτερους μισθούς και αποδοχές, και καλύτερα θα ζούσαν και μεγαλύτερη σύνταξη θα είχαν για να γεράσουν με αξιοπρέπεια. Όλα ίσωμα θα τα κάνουμε επιτέλους σε αυτή τη χώρα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 6, 2016)

ΜΑΝΟΣ ΜΑΤΣΑΓΓΑΝΗΣ
*Άποψη: Τα αδιέξοδα του ασφαλιστικού*
Καθημερινή 6.3.16

Η διαμάχη για το ασφαλιστικό επιβεβαιώνει για ακόμη μία φορά το γνωστό ρητό: «Οποιος σπέρνει ανέμους θερίζει θύελλες». Το αντιμνημονιακό μπλοκ είχε καθοριστική συμβολή, ήδη από τις αρχές της δεκαετίας του ’90, στην παραλυτική αδυναμία της χώρας να συζητήσει ήρεμα (πόσο μάλλον να επιλύσει) ένα από τα προβλήματα που από τότε υπέσκαπταν την ευημερία της και την κοινωνική συνοχή της. Το ότι στην πολυθρόνα του αρμόδιου υπουργού κάθεται ο θεωρητικός της υστερικής αντίδρασης σε οποιαδήποτε αλλαγή, και βεβαίως της «κοινωνικής βίας» εναντίον όσων σκέφτονται διαφορετικά, συνιστά πρόσθετο πειρασμό για την αντιπολίτευση: «Ας βγάλουν τώρα μόνοι τους τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά». Εξάλλου, όπως έγραφε πρόσφατα ο Ανδρέας Πετρουλάκης, οι άνθρωποι που μας κυβερνούν « [δ]εν μπορούν να ξεφύγουν από την εχθροπάθεια, τη διχαστική ρητορική, την αχρείαστη πολεμική, την παρόξυνση κάτω από οποιεσδήποτε συνθήκες. Ακόμα και όταν σε καλούν σε συναίνεση, σε βρίζουν ταυτοχρόνως» («Τα διακόσια μαθήματα», Protagon 29 Φεβρουαρίου 2016).

Και όμως: μια αντιπολίτευση που νοιάζεται να πάει μπροστά ο τόπος, και όχι απλώς «να γίνει χαλίφης στη θέση του χαλίφη», θα πρέπει να κρατήσει υπεύθυνη στάση στη συζήτηση για το ασφαλιστικό, απορρίπτοντας κάποια σημεία της κυβερνητικής πρότασης και στηρίζοντας κάποια άλλα.

Η επιμονή της κυβέρνησης να φορτώσει όλα τα βάρη σε όσους δεν πρόλαβαν να βγουν στη σύνταξη έως σήμερα, ώστε να μπορεί να πει «τηρήσαμε τις υποσχέσεις μας» στους ήδη συνταξιούχους, θα πρέπει να απορριφθεί. Οχι από εκδικητικότητα προς μια κατηγορία που έχει ήδη υποστεί περικοπές και που έχει στενά περιθώρια προσαρμογής. Αλλά επειδή η εξαίρεσή της θα υπονόμευε τόσο την κοινωνική δικαιοσύνη όσο και την οικονομική ανάκαμψη (από την οποία άλλωστε εξαρτάται η βιωσιμότητα όλων των συντάξεων). Η πικρή αλήθεια είναι ότι, παρά τις περικοπές των τελευταίων ετών, η συντριπτική πλειονότητα των σημερινών συνταξιούχων εισπράττει σημαντικά παραπάνω από όσο έχει συνεισφέρει στο σύστημα, συνυπολογίζοντας τις εργοδοτικές εισφορές: κάτι που πολλοί υποψιάζονταν εδώ και καιρό και που αποδεικνύει πρόσφατη μελέτη μας (Chrysa Leventi & Manos Matsaganis «Disentangling annuities and transfers: redistribution in Greek retirement benefits»), περίληψη της οποίας πρόκειται σύντομα να κυκλοφορήσει στα ελληνικά.

Συνεπώς, μια λελογισμένη εισφορά στις σημερινές συντάξεις, μηδενική για όσους λαμβάνουν κάτω από ένα ποσό (π.χ. 700 ευρώ τον μήνα), και για όσους αποδεδειγμένα βγήκαν στη σύνταξη σε μεγάλη ηλικία (π.χ. στα 65 ή αργότερα), και με συντελεστή που να αυξάνεται προοδευτικά, θα επέτρεπε να μην αυξηθούν οι εισφορές ή να μη μειωθούν τόσο οι συντάξεις των επομένων.

Επιπλέον, η επιμονή της κυβέρνησης να καταβάλλεται η εθνική σύνταξη από οποιαδήποτε ηλικία δικαιούται κάποιος να βγει στη σύνταξη (π.χ. από τα 56 έτη, όπως ακόμη ισχύει για κάποιους) είναι απαράδεκτη. Η κρατική ενίσχυση στην οποία αντιστοιχεί η εθνική σύνταξη (και στην οποία θα πρέπει να εξαντλείται) δεν μπορεί να κατανέμεται σε ορισμένους επί 11 έτη παραπάνω από ό,τι σε άλλους.

Τέλος, το πλαφόν είναι άστοχο και αντιπαραγωγικό. Η ανταποδοτικότητα επιβάλλει υψηλότερες συντάξεις σε όσους έχουν πληρώσει υψηλότερες εισφορές. Η κυβερνητική πρόταση είναι πρόσκληση για εισφοροδιαφυγή.

Αντίθετα, νομίζω ότι δύο σημεία της κυβερνητικής πρότασης θα πρέπει να στηριχθούν. Το πρώτο είναι η άμεση ενοποίηση του συστήματος, με ένταξη όλων των Ταμείων στο ΙΚΑ. Στη μακρά διάρκεια του ελληνικού κράτους (τουλάχιστον εδώ και έναν αιώνα), τα χωριστά Ταμεία λειτούργησαν ως ένας απίστευτα αποδοτικός μηχανισμός ιδιοποίησης του δημοσίου χρήματος. Εάν επιτραπεί στους αγρότες –ή στο «κίνημα της γραβάτας»– να κρατήσουν το δικό τους Ταμείο, επικαλούμενοι τις γνωστές, απόλυτα ιδιοτελείς «ιδιαιτερότητες», τον λογαριασμό θα τον πληρώσουν οι επόμενες γενιές (και οι επόμενες κυβερνήσεις).

Με την ίδια λογική, όλοι οι ασφαλισμένοι θα πρέπει να πληρώνουν το ίδιο ενιαίο ποσοστό εισφοράς για ανταποδοτική σύνταξη: οι μισθωτοί μαζί με τους εργοδότες τους, οι αυτοαπασχολούμενοι μόνοι τους. Για πολλούς λόγους, το ποσοστό αυτό θα πρέπει πάση θυσία να χαμηλώσει – κάτι που αναγκαστικά συνεπάγεται υψηλότερα όρια ηλικίας και μεγαλύτερη συνεισφορά των ήδη συνταξιούχων. Αλλά θα πρέπει να είναι το ίδιο για όλους, χωρίς εξαιρέσεις.

Εδώ που έχουμε φτάσει, μόνο μια αυστηρή, αλλά δίκαιη, και κυρίως λογικά συνεκτική μεταρρύθμιση μπορεί να αποκαταστήσει την αξιοπιστία του συστήματος, δηλαδή την εμπιστοσύνη ότι θα υπάρχουν συντάξεις και για τους σημερινούς 30άρηδες. Αντίθετα, οι μικρές αλλαγές σε δόσεις πριονίζουν την αξιοπιστία και υποσκάπτουν την εμπιστοσύνη.

_ Ο κ. Μάνος Ματσαγγάνης είναι αναπληρωτής καθηγητής στο Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών και στο Πολυτεχνείο του Μιλάνου._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 7, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> ΜΑΝΟΣ ΜΑΤΣΑΓΓΑΝΗΣ
> *Τα αδιέξοδα του ασφαλιστικού*



*Director's Cut* (με συνδέσμους προς την αναφερόμενη μελέτη)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 6, 2016)

Από την ΟΜΑΔΑ ΑΝΑΛΥΣΗΣ ΔΗΜΟΣΙΑΣ ΠΟΛΙΤΙΚΗΣ
Τμήμα Διεθνών και Ευρωπαϊκών Οικονομικών Σπουδών
Οικονομικό Πανεπιστήμιο Αθηνών:

Ενημερωτικό Δελτίο 9/2016

Η ανταποδοτικότητα των συντάξεων στην Ελλάδα 
Γράφουν οι: Χρύσα Λεβέντη & Μάνος Ματσαγγάνης

Η εργασία αυτή εξετάζει ένα κρίσιμο ζήτημα δημόσιας πολιτικής: Οι συντάξεις που εισπράττουν οι σημερινοί συνταξιούχοι έχουν "πληρωθεί" από τις εισφορές που είχαν καταβάλει όσο εργάζονταν οι ίδιοι οι ασφαλισμένοι (και οι εργοδότες τους); Σε ποιο ακριβώς βαθμό; Είναι "υπερ-ανταποδοτικές" (δηλ. υψηλότερες από ό,τι αντιστοιχεί στις εισφορές που καταβλήθηκαν); Ή είναι, αντίθετα, "υπο-ανταποδοτικές" (δηλ. χαμηλότερες από τις εισφορές). Πώς διαφέρει ο βαθμός ανταποδοτικότητας μεταξύ συνταξιούχων; Απαντάμε στα ερωτήματα αυτά αναλύοντας ένα δείγμα 4.599 ασφαλισμένων που συνταξιοδοτήθηκαν από το ΙΚΑ το 2008. Επί πλέον, συγκρίνουμε μερικές αντιπροσωπευτικές περιπτώσεις ασφαλισμένων με τις αντίστοιχες άλλων ταμείων. Ελλείψει λεπτομερών στοιχείων, χρησιμοποιούμε εύλογες υποθέσεις ώστε να ανασυστήσουμε το ασφαλιστικό ιστορικό κάθε συνταξιούχου. Στη συνέχεια, υπολογίζουμε την "πλήρως ανταποδοτική" σύνταξη που θα προέκυπτε εάν οι ασφαλισμένοι είχαν καταθέσει τις εισφορές (τις δικές τους και των εργοδοτών τους) όχι στο ταμείο κοινωνικής ασφάλισης στο οποίο ανήκουν αλλά σε κάποιο ιδιωτικό κεφαλαιοποιητικό πρόγραμμα που εξασφάλιζε αποδόσεις παρόμοιες με εκείνες των χρηματαγορών. Οι εκτιμήσεις μας αποδεικνύουν ότι η πλειονότητα των σημερινών συνταξιούχων εισπράττει συντάξεις σημαντικά υψηλότερες από το πλήρως ανταποδοτικό ποσό που αντιστοιχεί στις εισφορές τους. Μάλιστα, η (υποδηλούμενη) επιδότηση – πάνω και πέρα από το πλήρως ανταποδοτικό ποσό – είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη για τους υψηλοσυνταξιούχους από ό,τι για τους χαμηλοσυνταξιούχους. Οι σημαντικές περικοπές των τελευταίων ετών περιόρισαν την υπερ-ανταποδοτικότητα των συντάξεων (χωρίς να την εξαλείψουν), ενώ επίσης εξίσωσαν σε μεγάλο βαθμό την κατανομή της επιδότησης ανάμεσα στις διάφορες κατηγορίες συνταξιούχων. Καταλήγοντας, η εργασία μας εξετάζει τη σημασία των ευρημάτων αυτών για τον σχεδιασμό ενός δίκαιου και βιώσιμου συστήματος συντάξεων για τους μελλοντικούς συνταξιούχους, καθώς και για την κατανομή του κόστους μετάβασης σε ένα τέτοιο σύστημα ανάμεσα στους σημερινούς και στους μελλοντικούς συνταξιούχους.

Το πλήρες κείμενο του Ενημερωτικού Δελτίου είναι διαθέσιμο *εδώ*.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2016)

Ωραία όλα αυτά. 
Δυστυχώς στη μελέτη δεν βλέπω να γίνεται καμία μνεία στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, που ήταν το πλουσιότερο και πιο γερό ταμείο γιατί είχε τεράστια ακίνητη και κινητή περιουσία και ελάχιστους συνταξιούχους και λόγω βλακώδους διαχείρισης, ειδικά τα τελευταία χρόνια, έχει φτάσει να είναι έχετε γειά βρυσούλες. Και δεν είναι το μόνο. Και ξέρουμε ότι πολλά υγιή ταμεία ενσωματώθηκαν με το ΙΚΑ απλά και μόνο για να το στηρίξουν. 
Αυτά είναι που κάνουν τους δικαιούχους να γκρινιάζουν, όχι οι αμαρτίες του ΙΚΑ.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2016)

Έχει πάντως και το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ τις δικές του αμαρτίες - λέγε με Attica Bank.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2016)

Φυσικά. Και είναι αποτέλεσμα της κακοδιαχείρισης των αποθεματικών του ταμέιου την τελευταία δεκαετία. Είπα εγώ το αντίθετο; Αντιθέτως, αυτό ακριβώς είπα.


----------



## Palavra (Apr 7, 2016)

True, true :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2016)

Γι ατα άλλα ταμεία, όπως γράφουν οι ερευνητές ήταν αδύνατο να αποκτήσουν στοιχεία να τα μελετήσουν. Εϊπαμε ότι στη σημερινή Ελλάδα, η πιο επαναστατική πράξη είναι να μετρήσεις, να αξιολογήσεις και να σχεδιάσεις με βάση διεθνώς αποδεκτά στάνταρ.



SBE said:


> Αυτά είναι που κάνουν τους δικαιούχους να γκρινιάζουν, όχι οι αμαρτίες του ΙΚΑ.



Όχι. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, οι περισσότεροι γκρινιάζουν επειδή θεωρούν ότι έχουν πληρώσει τα χρήματα των συντάξεών τους, ενώ είναι οφθαλμοφανές και εμπειρικά πόσο άδικο έχουν. Είναι χαρακτηριστικά τόσο τα δύο διαγράμματα που συνοδεύουν την έρευνα και δείχνουν πόσο πολύ επιδοτούνται διαγενεακά και ενδογενεακά ακόμα και οι τρέχουσες, κλαδεμένες συντάξεις, όσο και η απορία ενός σχολιαστή στον τοίχο του καθ. Ματσαγγάνη στο ΦΒ, που ρώτησε γκρόσο μόντο: «καλά, μόνο 2% πάνω από τον πληθωρισμό απόδοση έχουν τα χρήματα των ταμείων;»

Όπως φαίνεται, πριν από τις περικοπές υπήρχαν συντάξεις όπου κάποιοι με 200Κ εισφορές θα αποκόμιζαν 700Κ συντάξεις, ενώ τώρα αυτή η ψαλίδα έχει μικρύνει και μοιάζει να έχει μπει κάτι σαν πλαφόν στο διπλάσιο των καταβληθεισών εισφορών.

Για ευκολία:


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2016)

Αναφέρεσαι στο ΙΚΑ. 
Εγώ αναφέρομαι στα άλλα ταμεία, τα υποτίθεται υγιή που βρέθηκαν να χρειάζονται κρατική βοήθεια. Αν αυτό δεν είναι δείγμα ότι κάπου στο δρόμο έγινε κακή διαχείρηση ή ίσως και κατάχρηση, τότε τί είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2016)

Η μελέτη αναφέρει ότι στα άλλα ταμεία η κατάσταση ήταν και είναι ακόμα πιο ευνοϊκή υπέρ των παροχών. Προφανώς αυτό είναι θεμελιώδες και βασικό στοιχείο κακής διαχείρισης (πολλαπλάσιες εκροές από εισροές). Όπως λες κι εσύ, «υποτίθεται»ότι ήταν υγιή, όπως «υποτίθεται» ότι όλοι παίρνουν συνταξιοδοτικά τα λεφτά που έχουν βάλει για την ασφάλισή τους.

Εμφανώς πρόκειται για αστήρικτες υποθέσεις.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 7, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δυστυχώς στη μελέτη δεν βλέπω να γίνεται καμία μνεία στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ...


Απ' ό,τι διαβάζω, δεν έχουν κανένα άλλο ταμείο πλην του ΙΚΑ επειδή δεν τους έδωσαν στοιχεία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2016)

Όταν λέμε για υγιή ταμεία, εννοού(σα)με αυτά που είχαν αποθεματικά. Τα αποθεματικά όμως είναι μύθος. Δεν φτάνουν ούτε για ζήτω.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2016)

Δεν έχω χρόνο να το ψάξω, πάντως θυμάμαι ότι πριν από κάμποσα χρόνια το ΤΕΕ είχε κάνει συνέδριο με θέμα πως θα επενδύσουν την περιουσία του ταμείου (η οποία παρεμπιπτόντως, αν κοιτάξουμε μόνο τα ακίνητα ήταν αρκετά μεγάλη). Ο λόγος που το θέμα ήταν επείγον ήταν γιατί υπήρχε πρόβλεψη ότι στο μέλλον θα υπήρχε άυξηση του αριθμού των συνταξιούχων του ταμέιου. Ως γνωστόν πολλοί μηχανικοί δεν έπαιρναν ποτε σύνταξη, γιατί εργάζονταν σαν ελέυθεροι επαγγελματίες και επιχειρηματίες, οπότε το ταμείο είχε επωφεληθεί ιδιαίτερα από το ότι πλήρωναν εισφορές- υποχρεωτικές για άδεια άσκησης- χωρίς να εισπράττουν ποτέ σύνταξη. Αυτό που μάλλον δεν είχαν προβλέψει ήταν το πόσο γρήγορα θα αυξανόταν ο αριθμός των μελών. Παράδειγμα, όταν γράφτηκα εγώ στο ΤΕΕ είχα αριθμό μέλους 50000-κάτι, δηλαδή από την ίδρυση του τη δεκαετία του '20 μέχρι το 1990-κάτι είχε 50.000 μέλη. Δέκα χρόνια αργότερα γνώρισα κάποιον με αριθμό μέλους 100.000 και κάτι. Πενήντα χιλιάδες νέα μέλη μέσα σε μια δεκαετία. Προφανώς όλοι αυτοί θα βγουν στη σύνταξη μετά το 2030-2035, οπότε ακόμα το ταμέιο δεν έχει αισθανθεί το βάρος των συντάξεών τους. Αντίστοιχα, το ταμέιο επωφελείται από τις εισφορές όλων αυτών, γι'αυτό ακόμα έχει χρήματα να παίζει με τράπεζες Αττικής και λοιπά πράσινα άλογα. 

Από την άλλη το ΙΚΑ που πληρώνει συντάξεις σε όλους, περι το 2030 θα έχει μείωση των συνταξιούχων του, αφού ο πληθυσμός μειώνεται και τώρα βρισκόμαστε στο σημείο που η μεγάλη μάζα του πλήθυσμού βγαίνει στη σύνταξη τώρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 7, 2016)

Δεν έχει πολύ σημασία η μείωση των συνταξιούχων το 2030. Σύμφωνα με το πόρισμα της έρευνας που έφερε ο Δόκτορας, το κράτος μπαίνει μέσα για κάθε συνταξιούχο του ΙΚΑ κατά 63.600 ευρώ, πράγμα που σημαίνει ότι αυτά τα λεφτά θα πρέπει -αν δεν αλλάξει κάτι- να αφαιρεθούν από τις μελλοντικές συντάξεις των τωρινών εργαζομένων ή να γίνει κάποιο θαύμα και να αυξηθούν οι αποδόσεις των ταμείων με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο, ας πούμε επενδύοντας σε άκρως επισφαλή ομόλογα. Διαφορετικά, ακόμα κι αν βγούμε από τον τωρινό σκόπελο, θα χτυπήσουμε σε βράχια πολύ σύντομα, στην επόμενη δεκαετία.


----------



## SBE (Apr 7, 2016)

Αυτό για την περίπτωση του ΙΚΑ. Για την περίπτωση ταμείων σαν το άλλο παράδειγμα;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2016)

SBE, λογαριασμό στο ΦΒ έχεις, πανεπιστημιακός είσαι, γιατί δεν ρωτάς απευθείας τον καθηγητή *Ματσαγγάνη* που από όσο έχω καταλάβει είναι πρόθυμος να συζητάει επιστημονικά και να διευκρινίζει αυτά τα θέματα; Η γενική εκτίμηση που διατυπώνει πάντως είναι ότι όλα τα άλλα ταμεία είχαν ακόμη πιο ευνοϊκές συνθήκες για τους ασφαλισμένους τους.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2016)

Δηλαδή μου λες να σταματήσω τη συζήτηση. ΟΚ, ελήφθη.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 8, 2016)

Όχι, σου λέω ότι εγώ δεν μπορώ να συνεισφέρω τίποτα άλλο σε αυτά που ρωτάς. Το νήμα είναι ανοιχτό για όποιον μπορεί να συμβάλει με οτιδήποτε.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2016)

Η περίπτωση του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ έχει ως εξής. Οι συνταξιούχοι του ταμείου είναι περίπου 22.000. Οι συντάξεις που λάμβαναν κυμαίνονταν* από 1200 ως 2700 ευρώ. Ο αριθμός των εν ενεργεία ασφαλισμένων στο ταμείο είναι περίπου 112.000*. Αυτά σύμφωνα με το υπουργείο εργασίας και το ΕΤΑΑ. Αν πάρουμε το κατώτατο όριο, οι ετήσιες συντάξιμες αποδοχές που αποδίδει το ταμείο είναι 316.800.000 και οι μέγιστες 712.800.000. Με αποθεματικά 2 δις, πες μου πόσο υγιές καθίσταται ένα ταμείο που ένας ολοένα αυξανόμενος αριθμός μελών του αδυνατεί να αποπληρώσει τις εισφορές του και τι ύψος εισφορών απαιτείται από τους ασφαλισμένους, όχι για την δική τους σύνταξη αλλά για να αποδίδεται το τερατώδες ποσό των -πάνω-κάτω- 500 εκ. ευρώ σε συντάξεις 22.000 ατόμων. Μελλοντικά, εξάλλου, ο αριθμός των μηχανικών ολοένα θα μειώνεται, καταστώντας το ταμείο ακόμα λιγότερο υγιές.



* το 2012.


----------



## SBE (Apr 8, 2016)

Η πλήρης σύνταξη του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι ίση με την ανώτατη σύνταξη του ΙΚΑ< δηλαδή το 2010 ήταν 1400 ευρώ. 
Μέχρι το 2010 απαγορευόταν να πληρώνεις εισφορές για επικουρική σύνταξη αν ήσουν ελέυθερος επαγγελματίας και αν ήσουν υπάλληλος απαγορευόταν να πληρώνεις για κύρια σύνταξη και πλήρωνες μόνο για επικουρική σύνταξη (η κύρια ήταν στο ΙΚΑ, το δημόσιο ή άλλου). Ίσως παλιότερα (πριν ασφαλιστώ εγώ) να υπήρχαν άλλες δυνατότητες. Το 2700 που λες είναι μάλλον κύρια σύνταξη (1400), συν επικουρική (700) συν κάτι άλλο που δεν ξέρω τί είναι και πολύ θα ήθελα να μάθω. Και σίγουρα δεν δίνει πολλές τέτοιες συντάξεις. 

Τώρα, μια που λέμε για νούμερα, τα τελευταία στοιχεία που βρίσκω είναι του 2010 και δείχνουν για το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ:
Περιουσιακά στοιχεία- αποθεματικό κλπ 3.7 δις. Αυτό πλέον έχει μειωθεί κατά ένα δις λόγω του PSI
Έσοδα από εισφορές ασφαλισμένων: 754 εκ. 
Συνολικά έξοδα (παροχές, συντάξεις και όλα τα λειτουργικά έξοδα): 435 εκ. (36 εκ το μήνα για συντάξεις το 2010)
Πλεόνασμα: 300 εκατομμύρια. 

Τα έξοδα έχουν προφανώς μειωθεί λόγω των περικοπών σε συντάξεις και της μείωσης μισθοδοσίας. 
Τα έσοδα λέγεται ότι έχουν μειωθεί λόγω αδυναμίας πληρωμής εισφορών, αλλά αριθμό δεν έχω. Παράλληλα έχει αυξηθεί το ποσό των εισφορών, οπότε μάλλον ισοφαρίζουν όλα αυτά. 
Η αναλογία ασφαλισμένων-συνταξιούχων παραμένει 7:1, που είναι σαφώς πολύ καλύτερο από την αναλογία στο ΙΚΑ. 

Αυτά.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 8, 2016)

Κύρια Σύνταξη: Από 509,47 (κατώτατα όρια για 20 έτη ασφάλισης) έως 1.146,31 για 45 έτη ασφάλισης 

Ειδική Προσαύξηση: Από 33,88 (για 1 έτος ασφάλισης) έως 1.524,60 για 45 έτη ασφάλισης 

Ήτοι ανώτερο ποσό σύνταξης για 45 έτη ασφάλισης που μπορεί να λάβει μονοσυνταξιούχος είναι 1.146,32 Κύρια Σύνταξη και 1.524,60 Ειδική Προσαύξηση, Σύνολο 2.672,92


http://www.hva.gr/el/article.php?id=489


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2016)

Ορίστε τι θα γινόταν αν είχαμε ένα σωστό σύστημα όπου ο καθένας παίρνει σύνταξη ανάλογα μ' αυτά που έχει καταβάλει, και το κράτος αναλαμβάνει να στηρίξει τους πραγματικά άπορους.

Η συγκλονιστική δημοσίευση Ελληνίδας δικηγόρου στη Γερμανία «Μέλισσες και κηφήνες»


----------



## SBE (Apr 9, 2016)

Δεν ξέρω τί γίνεται στη Γερμανία, αλλά δε νομίζω ο κύριος με τη σύνταξη 25 ευρώ το μήνα να μην δικαιούται άλλη κρατική οικονομική βοήθεια, δωρεάν πρόσβαση στην υγεία κλπ. 
Το ζητούμενο είναι σε μια χώρα με δυτική οικονομία που ανήκει στις 20-30 πλουσιότερες στον κόσμο να μην πεθαίνει ο κόσμος από την πείνα και τις αρρώστιες στο δρόμο και να μην στηρίζεται στην αβέβαιη ελεημοσύνη των ιδιωτών, των ΜΚΟ κλπ. 
Στην Ευρώπη σχεδόν όλες οι χώρες έχουν αποφασίσει να πληρώνουν φόρους ώστε όλοι οι πολίτες να απολαμβάνουν κάποια στοιχειώδη αγαθά όχι μόνο από ελεημοσύνη αλλά και γιατί η ευημερία της χώρας στηρίζεται (και) στην ευτυχία των πολιτών. 

Στο ΗΒ όλοι, είτε έχουν πληρώσει είτε όχι, εφόσον έχουν συμπληρώσει την ηλικία δικαιούνται οικονομική βοήθεια από το κράτος ίση με το ποσό της κρατικής σύνταξης (το οποίο είναι σταθερό και είναι λίγο παραπάνω από το επίδομα ανεργίας). Παράλληλα, αν χρειάζονται βοήθεια με το ενοίκιό τους, μπορούν να έχουν ως 100% κάλυψη του ενοικίου, η δωρεάν υγεία είναι φυσικά αγαθό για όλους, οπότε δεν αλλάζει κάτι εκεί. Το κράτος δεν σου ζητάει να πουλήσεις ό,τι έχεις και δεν έχεις. Απλά για να πάρεις όλα όσα δικαιούσαι πρέπει να έχεις οικονομίες στην τράπεζα κάτω από 6000. Αν έχεις από 6000 ως 16000 σου αφαιρείται μία λίρα για κάθε πεντακοσάρικο, κι αν έχεις πανω από 16000 δεν δικαιούσαι τίποτα. Δεν σου ζητάνε να πουλήσεις τα κοσμήματά σου για να ζήσεις. Αν έχεις στεγαστικό δάνειο και επομένως δεν δικαιούσαι βοήθεια με το ενοίκιο όπως οι ενοικιαστές, το κράτος σε βοήθάει να κάνεις διακανονισμό με την τράπεζα και καλύπτει κάποια έξοδά σου. Σε όλα αυτά λαμβάνεται υπόψη το ότι μπορεί στο μέλλον να χρειαστείς οίκο ευγηρίας και επομένως θα πρέπει να έχεις ταχτοποιήσει τα οικονομικά σου ανάλογα. Οι ηλικιωμένοι δικαιούνται επίδομα θέρμανσης και υπάρχουν διάφορες υπηρεσίες που αναλαμβάνουν να έρχονται να σε βλέπουν, να έρχεται κάποιος μια φορά την εβδομάδα να σου κάνει τα ψώνια, να έρχεται νοσοκόμα να σε φροντίζει, να σου φέρνουν φαγητό στο σπίτι κλπ κλπ. 

Να θυμίσω ότι το ΗΒ δεν είναι Σκανδιναβία και ότι άμεση φορολογία δεν είναι χαράτσι βορειοευρωπαϊκού τύπου. Φυσικά τα πιο πάνω δεν έχουν λύσει τα προβλήματα των ηλικιωμένων, ούτε είναι η χώρα παράδεισος για τους γέρους γιατί τα χρήματα δεν είναι ποτέ αρκετά. Και ναι, υπάρχουν κάποιοι οι οποίοι θα προτιμούσαν να μην πληρώνουν φόρους για τίποτα και ειδικά για να στηρίξουν τους συμπολίτες τους. 
Και μου φαίνεται απίθανο να είναι χειρότερα στη Γερμανία. 


ΥΓ Παρεμπιπτόντως, η αρθρογράφος πληρώνει 1000 ευρώ το μήνα για 40 χρόνια με σκοπο να εισπράξει 300 ευρώ το μήνα για 15-20 χρόνια; Τότε τη συμφέρει καλύτερα να βάζει τα 1000 ευρώ το μήνα στην τράπεζα (και ναι, δεν έχω υπολογίσει πληθωρισμό κλπ.) Αλλά προφανώς ένα μέρος από τα χρήματα που πληρώνει κάθε μήνα πηγαίνουν για να στηρίξουν οικονομικά αυτούς που δεν πλήρωσαν μία.


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 9, 2016)

Όχι, δεν είπε ότι θα παίρνει 300 ευρώ τον μήνα όταν θα έχει πληρώσει 40 χρόνια. Είπε ότι θα πάρει τα 300 αν σταματήσει τώρα, που είναι 37 χρονών, να πληρώνει. Κι ότι έχει σκοπό να πληρώσει άλλα 30 χρόνια, μέχρι τα 67 της για να πάρει αναλογικά πολύ περισσότερα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2016)

*Η ακτινογραφία του Ασφαλιστικού* (Γ. Στρατόπουλος), πρόταγκον


----------



## SBE (Apr 12, 2016)

Επιτέλους και μερικά στοιχεία!
Έχω μερικές διαφωνίες στο πώς παρουσιάζονται μερικά, αλλά αυτό μάλλον δεν είναι και τόσο περίεργο. 
Π.χ. εκεί που λέει για συνταξιούχους κάτω των 65, λαμβάνεται υπόψη το ότι οι γυναίκες μέχρι πρόσφατα έπαιρναν σύνταξη γήρατος στα 60 σε πολλούς κλάδους, επομένως ένα μέρος των συνταξιούχων απλά είναι στο μεταβατικό στάδιο;
Μετά, η τεράστια αύξηση των συνταξιούχων στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση και δε νομίζω να οφείλεται όλη σε παραθυράκια για πρόωρη σύνταξη. Τα περισσότερα μέλη του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες. Όσο υπάρχει δουλειά εργάζονται, ειδικά τη δεκαετία 2000-2010 που ο κατασκευαστικός κλάδος πήγαινε πολύ καλά, δεν υπήρχε κίνητρο για ένα π.χ. 67χρονο πολιτικό μηχανικό να βγει στη σύνταξη. Μετά πήγαν οι δουλειές άσχημα, βρέθηκε ο 67χρονος χωρίς δουλειές, σου λέει ε, ας βγω στη σύνταξη. 

Άλλο: τελικά ο πιο ξύπνιος συμφοιτητής μου ήταν ένας που στο πανεπιστήμιο ενδιαφερόταν να περνάει τα μαθήματα με τη βάση για να μην κουράζεται (και συνήθως με αντιγραφή). Μετά το πανεπιστήμιο διορίστηκε στη ΔΕΗ. Δυστυχώς γι'αυτόν, απέχει πολύ η σύνταξη, αλλά και με τις περικοπές κλπ πάλι μεγάλη θα είναι. 

Κι άλλο: αφού οι συντάξεις αυξάνονταν τη δεκαετία 2000-2010, γιατί οι Έλληνες που κλαίγονταν ότι δεν τους φτάνει η σύνταξη αυξάνονταν; Ναι, ξέρω αυτό δεν είναι σοβαρή στατιστική, είναι εμπειρική παρατήρηση, απλά μέχρι το 2010 δεν θυμάμαι κανέναν να λέει δόξα τω Θεώ, όλοι παραπονιάρηδες. 

A, και κάτι ακόμα: το ζήτημα της γήρανσης του πληθυσμού της Ευρώπης το θυμάμαι ότι το συζητάγαμε από τότε που ήμουν εγώ στο δημοτικό ως σοβαρότατο πρόβλημα που θα αντιμετώπιζε η χώρα μέχρι το τέλος του 20ου αιώνα. Μόνο που τότε δεν μας λέγανε κάντε παιδιά για να πληρώσουν τις συντάξεις μας, μας λέγανε κάντε παιδιά για να μη χαθούμε ως έθνος (που να πιάσει τα συνταξιοδοτικά ένα εφτάχρονο; ). Προφανώς ήταν επιτυχημένη η προσπάθεια γιατί το δημογραφικό πρόβλημα φαίνεται να έχει μετατεθεί στο 2040 και μετά, εντούτοις δεν έχω ακούσει ούτε έναν να λέει ότι είτε ηθελημένα είτε κατά τύχη, καταφέραμε επιτυχώς να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα για μερικές δεκαετίες, μεταθέτοντάς το στα μέσα του 21ου αιώνα. Ενώ όντως το μεταθέσαμε. Όπως μεταθέσαμε ή λύσαμε (ως ανθρώπινο είδος) κι άλλα διεθνή προβλήματα που μας απασχολούσαν τη δεκαετία του '70. Κι αυτό δεν είναι κακό.

Διάβασα το Ageing Report και βλέπω ότι η Ελλάδα θα έχει σταδιακή μείωση του πληθυσμού μέχρι το 2060. Η γεννητικότητα θα συνεχίσει να φθίνει. Το πιο πιθανό είναι ότι εγώ δεν θα δω το 2060, αν και η έκθεση λέει ότι θα ζούμε μέχρι τα 90 άνετα. Έχω κάποιες επιφυλάξεις ως προς αυτό γιατί και τώρα μπορεί η ιατρική να σε κάνει να ζήσεις μέχρι τα 90, αλλά αυτού του είδους η ιατρική δεν είναι διαθέσιμη δωρεάν σε κάθε πολίτη της ΕΕ κι αυτό δεν πρόκειται να αλλάξει μάλλον.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, αυτοί που λέγανε παλιότερα ότι όπου έχει πάει το ΔΝΤ έχει μειωθεί το προσδόκιμο ζωής, στην ουσία μας λέγανε ότι το ΔΝΤ θα μας σώσει από τις πολλές συντάξεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2016)

SBE said:


> Επιτέλους και μερικά στοιχεία!


Επιτέλους! Είσαι και δύσκολη πελάτισσα αλλιώς...


----------



## SBE (Apr 12, 2016)

Δεν είπα ότι ικανοποιήθηκα με όλα τα στοιχεία. 
Και κυρίως, δεν μου αρέσει το ότι βλέπω το συνταξιοδοτικό να είναι ξεκομμένο τελείως από το ζήτημα της κοινωνικής πρόνοιας, της οποίας είναι μέρος. Θέλουμε να έχουμε δωρεάν κρατική ιατροφαρμακευτική κάλυψη υψηλού επιπέδου για όλη μας τη ζωή; Θέλουμε να υπάρχει ένα εξασφαλισμένο ελάχιστο εισόδημα για όλους τους πολίτες, είτε πληρώνουν είτε δεν πληρώνουν εισφορές; Κλπ κλπ κλπ. 

Φυσικό είναι να θέλει κανείς τη μέγιστη δυνατή απόδοση για τη σύνταξή του, αλλά η πίεση δεν είναι μόνο αποτέλεσμα απληστίας. Όταν ξέρεις π.χ. ότι αν αρρωστήσεις ίσως χρειαστεί να πληρώσεις ή ότι λόγω υψηλής ανεργίας θα χρειάζεται να συντηρείς μέλη της οικογένειάς σου, η πίεση αυξάνεται.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 12, 2016)

SBE said:


> Δεν είπα ότι ικανοποιήθηκα με όλα τα στοιχεία.


Αλίμονο! :)


Επί της ουσίας, φυσικά και το ασφαλιστικό είναι απλώς και μόνο μία από τις πολλές όψεις της οικονομίας.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


> *Η ακτινογραφία του Ασφαλιστικού* (Γ. Στρατόπουλος), πρόταγκον



Να προσθέσω ότι σταματάει την αναλογία εργαζομένων-συνταξιούχων στο 2009 (στο 1,7). Σύμφωνα με τα επίσημα στοιχεία που βρίσκω για συνταξιούχους και απασχολούμενους, η αναλογία αυτή είναι πλέον περίπου στο 1,3. Κι απ' αυτούς που δουλεύουν, ένα γενναίο ποσοστό αδυνατεί να πληρώσει εισφορές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2016)

SBE said:


> Μετά, η τεράστια άυξηση των συνταξιούχων στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ δεν μου κάνει εντύπωση και δε νομίζω να οφείλεται όλη σε παραθυράκια για πρόωρη σύνταξη. Τα περισσότερα μέλη του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ είναι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες. Όσο υπάρχει δουλειά εργάζονται, ειδικά τη δεκαετία 2000-2010 που ο κατασκευαστικός κλάδος πήγαινε πολύ καλά, δεν υπήρχε κίνητρο για ένα π.χ. 67χρονο πολιτικό μηχανικό να βγει στη σύνταξη. Μετά πήγαν οι δουλειές άσχημα, βρέθηκε ο 67χρονος χωρίς δουλειές, σου λέει ε, ας βγω στη σύνταξη.



Ή έβγαινε στην σύνταξη και συνέχισε να δουλεύει με άλλες μεθόδους. Ξέρεις καλά τι λέω.



SBE said:


> Φυσικό είναι να θέλει κανείς τη μέγιστη δυνατή απόδοση για τη σύνταξή του, αλλά η πίεση δεν είναι μόνο αποτέλεσμα απληστίας. Όταν ξέρεις π.χ. ότι αν αρρωστήσεις ίσως χρειαστεί να πληρώσεις ή ότι λόγω υψηλής ανεργίας θα χρειάζεται να συντηρείς μέλη της οικογένειάς σου, η πίεση αυξάνεται.



Το φυσιολογικό είναι αν χρειαστεί να συντηρούν εσένα τα ενεργά μέλη της οικογένειας, όχι να τα συντηρείς εσύ με την σύνταξή σου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 12, 2016)

Από το 2013:

Περίπου 30.000 μηχανικοί*, δηλαδή περισσότεροι από το 1/3 των μελών των Τεχνικού Επιμελητηρίου Ελλάδας αν υπολογιστούν και οι μηχανικοί του δημοσίου, δεν καταβάλουν τις ασφαλιστικές εισφορές τους στο ETAA/ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, ενώ αυτοί που έχουν ενταχθεί σε ρύθμιση αλλά δεν μπορούν να είναι συνεπείς στην πληρωμή των ληξιπρόθεσμων οφειλών, πλησιάζουν τις 12.000.


Τα παραπάνω άκρως ανησυχητικά νούμερα προκύπτουν από στοιχεία του τελευταίου διμήνου του ΤΕΕ και βεβαίως με τις μέχρι σήμερα ισχύουσες εισφορές.

«Στην περίπτωση των μηχανικών, επειδή στο ΤΣΜΕΔΕ ασφαλίζεται η ιδιότητα και όχι η εργασία, έχουμε αθρόες αιτήσεις συναδέλφων για διαγραφή από το ΤΕΕ. Υπολογίζεται ότι η ανεργία στους νέους μηχανικούς πλησιάζει το 70%-80%, ενώ στο σύνολο του κλάδου φτάνει το 50%».




Πηγή: http://www.voria.gr/article/to-1-3-ton-mixanikon-den-plironei-asfalistikes-eisfores



* σε πιο πρόσφατες πηγές βλέπω τον αριθμό στις 50.000. Για τον ΟΑΕΕ βλέπω να αναφέρεται ότι δεν πληρώνει ο ένας στους δύο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Ή έβγαινε στην σύνταξη και συνέχισε να δουλεύει με άλλες μεθόδους. Ξέρεις καλά τι λέω.



O μηχανικός που βγαίνει στη σύνταξη χάνει την άδειά του και επομένως θα πρέπει να βρει κάποιον άλλο μηχανικό με άδεια να υπογράφει για λογαριασμό του. Το οποίο δεν είναι τόσο απλό, γιατί με το που γίνεσαι μέλος στο ΤΕΕ παίρνεις τη βασική άδεια, αλλά μετά χρειάζεσαι κι άλλες άδειες για προχωρημένους λύτες. Εγώ π.χ. έχω τη βασική άδεια γιατί δεν επεδίωξα να πάρω τις ανώτερες γιατί δεν εργάζομαι στην Ελλάδα.  Άρα θα πρέπει να βρεις κάποιον που να έχει τις άδειας μεγαλύτερων κατηγοριών και θα πρέπει να τον πληρώνεις ανάλογα. Εκτός αν περιορίζεσαι μόνο σε μικρά έργα, που θα τα υπογράφει κάποιος αρχάριος. Ο οποίος αρχάριος θα πληρώνει ασφαλιστικές εισφορές (αλλιώς η άδειά του δεν ισχύει). Για το ταμείο είναι το ίδιο, γιατί εισπράττει ασφαλιστικές εισφορές από αυτόν που υπογράφει τα έγγραφα.


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2016)

Για αυτούς που δεν πληρώνουν ΤΣΜΕΔΕ: αν κάποιος δεν ασκεί το επάγγελμα, δεν έχει λόγο να είναι μέλος στο ΤΕΕ και να πληρώνει ασφαλιστικές εισφορές. Τα τελευταία χρόνια έχουμε από τη μια πίεση για να γίνουν δεκτοί στο ΤΕΕ οι απόφοιτοι ΤΕΙ και από την άλλη αποφοίτους ΑΕΙ που δεν αντιλαμβάνονται γιατί είναι σημαντικό να είσαι μέλος. Ε, ας ξεκαθαρίσει το τοπίο να ησυχάσουμε. Έτσι κι αλλιώς στο μέλλον το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ θα ενωθεί με το ΙΚΑ, οπότε δεν πρόκειται να χάσουμε τις μεγάλες εισφορές των ενεργών μελών που θα μας δίνουν πλουσιοπάροχες συντάξεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2016)

SBE said:


> Για το ταμείο είναι το ίδιο, γιατί εισπράττει ασφαλιστικές εισφορές από αυτόν που υπογράφει τα έγγραφα.



Δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο. Ο Β θα πλήρωνε έτσι κι αλλιώς εισφορές.



SBE said:


> Για αυτούς που δεν πληρώνουν ΤΣΜΕΔΕ: αν κάποιος δεν ασκεί το επάγγελμα, δεν έχει λόγο να είναι μέλος στο ΤΕΕ και να πληρώνει ασφαλιστικές εισφορές.



Μπορεί να ασκεί το επάγγελμα με σφραγίδα τρίτου και μαύρη εργασία. Η διαγραφή από το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, άλλωστε, πριν μερικά χρόνια δεν ήταν επιτρεπτή. Κι από όσο γνωρίζω, μετά την διαγραφή δεν είναι δυνατή η επανεγγραφή.


----------



## SBE (Apr 13, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Δεν είναι καθόλου το ίδιο. Ο Β θα πλήρωνε έτσι κι αλλιώς εισφορές.



Όχι απαραίτητα. 

Περί μαύρης εργασίας: αυτό είναι πρόβλημα σε κάθε κλάδο και σε όλη τη χώρα. 
Λόγω της φύσης του επαγγέλματος, που απαιτεί άδεια/ άδειες, είναι λιγότερες οι πιθανότητες να κάνει κάποιος συνταξιούχος μαύρη δουλειά. Πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει ένας νόμιμος δυο- τρεις βοηθούς να εργάζονται μαύρα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 13, 2016)

SBE said:


> Όχι απαραίτητα.
> 
> Περί μαύρης εργασίας: αυτό είναι πρόβλημα σε κάθε κλάδο και σε όλη τη χώρα.
> Λόγω της φύσης του επαγγέλματος, που απαιτεί άδεια/ άδειες, είναι λιγότερες οι πιθανότητες να κάνει κάποιος συνταξιούχος μαύρη δουλειά. Πιο πιθανό είναι να έχει ένας νόμιμος δυο- τρεις βοηθούς να εργάζονται μαύρα.



Σε έρευνα που έχει γίνει ανάμεσα σε πολλές αναπτυγμένες χώρες (δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν η Ελλάδα μέσα), οι πρώτοι σε μαύρη εργασία και φοροδιαφυγή είναι όσοι ανήκουν στον κατασκευαστικό τομέα. Το λιανεμπόριο βγήκε τελευταίο σε όλες τις χώρες.


----------



## SBE (Apr 14, 2016)

Η μαύρη εργασία στον κατασκευαστικό τομέα είναι οι αδήλωτοι και ανασφάλιστοι χτίστες, που υπάρχουν σε κάθε χώρα. Το σύστημα "περιμένουμε στο σημείο Χ πρωί πρωί και περνάει ο εργολάβος και διαλέγει ποιούς θα πάρει για μεροκάματο (εννοείται μετρητά)" δεν είναι αποκλειστικότητα ελληνική.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2016)

Προφανώς, γι' αυτό είπα ότι η έρευνα αφορούσε διάφορες δυτικές χώρες. Όμως δεν είναι μόνο αυτό. Οι μη κατασκευαστικές εργασίες των μηχανικών έχουν πολύ μεγαλύτερα ποσά φοροδιαφυγής, τουλάχιστον στην Ελλάδα:








Πηγή για τον πίνακα: TAX EVASION ACROSS INDUSTRIES: SOFT CREDIT EVIDENCE FROM GREECE


Η εν λόγω έρευνα κάνει και μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα σύγκριση της φοροδιαφυγής των συγκεκριμένων κατηγοριών με τα επαγγέλματα των πολιτικών εν Ελλάδι και καταλήγει σ' αυτό το συμπέρασμα:

_Ranked by euros tax-evaded, the largest o§ending industries are medicine, engineering,education, accounting and Financial services, and law. This industry distribution of tax evaders in Greece provides support for two incentive stories. First, paper trail matters. Industries with lower intensity of paper trail have more tax evasion. Second, politicians matter. *The occupations of parliamentarians line up very well with the tax evading occupations*, and these same parliamentarians failed to pass mild reform targeting their own industries._


----------



## SBE (Apr 14, 2016)

Άμα το πάρουμε έτσι, τότε η Βουλή έχει πολλούς εκπαιδευτικούς ΜΕ. Έχει όμως; Δε νομίζω. 

Σε γενικές γραμμές πάντως, _για να επιστρέψουμε στη συζήτησή μας_, που είναι οι συντάξεις κι οι εισφορές στα ταμεία, ο φοροφυγάς πολιτικός μηχανικός εξακολουθεί να πληρώνει τη συνταξιοδοτική εισφορά του. Η οποία δεν είναι συνάρτηση του εισοδήματος που δηλώνει στην εφορία. Τις άλλες περιπτώσεις τις είπα πιο πάνω με πολλά παραδείγματα. 
Δεν λέω ότι δεν υπάρχει τεράστια φοροδιαφυγή από τους ελέυθερους επαγγελματίες μηχανικούς (γιατρούς, δικηγόρους κλπ). Αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αυτή η φοροδιαφυγή επηρεάζει άμεσα το ταμείο τους.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2016)

Η φοροδιαφυγή εν προκειμένω έχει να κάνει, ως έναν βαθμό, όπως είπα πιο πάνω, με το γεγονός ότι πολλοί μηχανικοί έβγαιναν στην σύνταξη και συνέχιζαν να είναι ενεργοί, με τις πλάτες άλλων. Όπως και να 'χει, η αδυναμία των νέων επαγγελματιών να πληρώσουν εισφορές κοντεύει να φέρει το ΤΣΜΕΔΕ σε αναλογία εργαζομένων-συνταξιούχων 1-1. Οπότε δεν είναι ένα πρόβλημα που θα εμφανιστεί στο μέλλον, ήδη υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Αν δεν αλλάξει γρήγορα η κατάσταση ή δεν μειωθούν οι συντάξεις, σύντομα τα αποθεματικά του ταμείου θα εξανεμιστούν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2016)

SBE said:


> Άμα το πάρουμε έτσι, τότε η Βουλή έχει πολλούς εκπαιδευτικούς ΜΕ. Έχει όμως; Δε νομίζω.



Γιατί δεν κοιτάς τον πίνακα της πηγής που έδωσα; Είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικός. Είναι στην σελίδα 47 του εγγράφου.


----------



## SBE (Apr 14, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> Γιατί δεν κοιτάς τον πίνακα της πηγής που έδωσα; Είναι πολύ κατατοπιστικός. Είναι στην σελίδα 47 του εγγράφου.



Γιατί δεν ξερω τί σημαίνει inverse variance weighted lambda και δεν έχω ιδεά τί δείχνει ο πίνακας εκτός από την πρώτη στήλη. 
Και γιατί επιπλέον μας λες ότι λέει "The occupations of parliamentarians line up very well with the tax evading occupations". Άρα, οι περισσότεροι βουλευτές μας είναι γιατροί, ακολουθούμενοι από μηχανικούς (πλην πολιτικών μηχανικών αφού έχει χωριστά τον κατασκευαστικό κλάδο) και από εκπαιδευτικούς. 
Δεν ξέρω για τη σύνθεση της τωρινής Βουλής, αλλά δε νομίζω ότι έχουμε πολλούς δασκάλους βουλευτές.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 14, 2016)

Δεν είπα να πεις τι νομίζεις, είπα να κοιτάξεις στην σελίδα 47. Αυτόν τον πίνακα:







Την πηγή την παράθεσα, μπορείς να δεις ότι είναι του 2012. Μπορείς και να διαβάσεις τι είναι το λάμδα, μπορείς και να το αγνοήσεις. Δεν έχει σημασία γι' αυτό που συζητάμε. Τώρα σύγκρινε αυτόν τον πίνακα με τον προηγούμενο.


----------



## SBE (Apr 15, 2016)

ΟΚ, να το πω αλλιώς: οι φοροφυγάδες του "education" είναι οι πτυχιούχοι σχολικών μαθημάτων που κάνουν ιδιαίτερα χωρίς να κόβουν αποδείξεις (είτε διορισμένοι στη ΜΕ είτε όχι). 
Οι "education" της Βουλής είναι πανεπιστημιακοί. 
Όποιος πιστέυει ότι οι δάσκαλοι φρόντισαν να φέρουν στη Βουλή πανεπιστημιακούς για να νομοθετήσουν υπερ τους ώστε να φοροδιαφύγουν μάλλον το παρατραβάει λίγο. 

Αν σε παραπέμψω στην εργασία περί δανεισμού και φοροδιαφυγής που είχα ποστάρει κάπου εδώ, θα δεις ότι αναφέρει ότι οι φοροφυγάδες είναι κυρίως γιατροι, μηχανικοί, δικηγόροι και το παράδοξο είναι ότι μαζί αυτούς είναι κι οι εκπαιδευτικοί. Αλλά οι εκπαιδευτικοί είναι Ελληνική εξαίρεση. Σε άλλες χώρες που δεν υπάρχει παρόμοια παραπαιδεία, έιναι μισθωτοί χωρίς δυνατότητες να φοροδιαφύγουν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Apr 15, 2016)

Μα για την Ελλάδα μιλάμε. Εξάλλου δεν διάβασες την έρευνα. Λέει ότι η αντιστοίχιση είναι ενδεικτική και με επιφυλάξεις, αλλά δείχνει ένα αρκετά ξεκάθαρο τρεντ. Αν θες να εξαιρέσεις τους εκπαιδευτικούς, εξαίρεσέ τους. Αν δεις εξαιρούν από τον πίνακα τους δικηγόρους, με την αιτιολόγηση ότι είναι το default επάγγελμα των περισσότερων πολιτικών κατά παράδοση.


----------

